#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 【天之門】- 更新：第十三章 2016/09/17

## 天狼貓

這是我第一次寫的小說。如果有任何的文法，造詞等錯誤還請各位原諒。由於本小貓熱愛武俠漫畫，小說，和電視劇，所以這個小說是以東西方文化，魔幻，和自創武俠招數結合在一起以敘述獸族們的故事場景。有任何的意見或提議還勞煩各位告知才好讓我有機會可以提升我的程度。謝謝！
==============================================================

章節：
第一章 | 第二章 | 第三章 | 第四章 | 第五章 | 第六章 | 第七章 | 第八章 | 第九章 | 第十章 | 第十一章 | 第十二章 | 第十三章

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


天之門世界地圖 （會以故事發展而更新）



*在這點閱原尺版本*




人物簡介 （會以故事發展而更新）


*
夜影

    獸族：狼貓
來自：神卡羅大帝國，天雲城
歲數：28
眼睛： 深綠色
外表：身著黑袍，白色上衣，黑色褲子，暗灰色的鞋子；結實瘦小，比平常的狼貓族人還要來的矮一些。大大的貓耳，長長細小的貓尾；虎斑條橫過他的暗灰色的短貓毛。
個性：開朗，機靈，愛開無聊玩笑
開始武功：《滅天擊空爪》（屬性：土，陰）第三重天
後來武功：《滅天擊空爪》（屬性：土，陰）最高境界第十重天 加《神隱脈衝訣》最高境界第十層，結合正反能量氣來推動無上武功 《獸神無量氣》
來歷：神秘的一位狼貓獸人；雲遊四海，接受不少委託來維持生計；只因插手幫助雲路解圍而被捲入一場複雜的路途。不知從誰學習了《滅天擊空爪》而遭到天雲城城主的少爺，飛納克爾斯的追殺。    
    
*

*
雲路

    獸族：神隱龍
來自：神卡羅大帝國，德克斯城，三大貴族之一的聖海家族
歲數：31
眼睛：深橘色
外表：身著紅袍，淺咖啡色上衣，黑色褲子，黑色的鞋子，佩戴著巨大鐵製劍；高大強壯，黃金色龍鱗，黑色雙龍角，巨大龍翼和尾巴。
個性：溫和，穩重
開始武功：《神隱脈衝訣》（屬性：火， 陽）第五層推動《破衝掌法》；《天雲步法》(屬性：風，陰)；《爆殺劍術》（屬性：火，陽）第二層
後來武功：《神隱脈衝訣》（屬性：火，陽）最高境界第十層推動《破衝掌法》；《天雲步法》(屬性：風，陰)；《爆殺劍術》（屬性：火，陽）最高境界第七層
來歷：德克斯城聖海家族的二少爺；為了提防夢宇克帝國的侵襲而不惜一切離開德克斯城與天雲城城主飛銀月見面。途中遇到重重事蹟而與夜影成為好朋友且更是戰場上的好戰友。    
    
*

*
卡特

    獸族：狼貓
來自：神卡羅大帝國，天雲城
歲數：31
眼睛：藍色
外表：淺咖啡色短毛，身著鐵製護甲，身材高大雄壯，粗長尾巴
個性：偏激
開始武功：《大地氣浪拳》（屬性：土，陰）第三層
後來武功：《大地氣浪拳》最高境界第七層；《天狼神劍》
來歷： 天雲城第一分隊的隊長；性格偏激，對於飛納克爾斯衷心耿耿；跟夜影有一段大部分狼貓都不知道的歷史    
    
*

*
蒼煌‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特

    性別：雄性
種族：狼族
年齡：對外都謊稱自己86歲，(實際年齡109歲，是依靠無想天魔功吸收別人的壽命跟功力才能活到這個歲數的)
外表：身著白袍，白色上衣，黑色褲子，黑色的鞋子；身形中等，比平常的狼族人還要來的高一些，毛色為全白。
眼睛：湛藍色
個性：穩重，精明，凡事都會以最少的代價去完成，手段略顯殘忍，對敵人絕對不會手下留情。
開始武功：《太一返虛訣》第八重推動《無極劍術》第二重『心中有劍』、禁忌武功：《天魔生滅功》第二重。
後來武功：《太一返虛訣》最高境界第十重天推動《無極劍術》最高境界第三重『天地之劍』以及《天魔生滅功》最高境界第三重來推動無上武功 《無想天魔訣》。
武器：一把中規中矩的銀色長劍，名為『絕塵』。
來歷：神秘的一位狼族獸人，是連兩大帝國的國王都不甚了解的人物，平時都隱居在深山中，看似道貌岸然，過著與世無爭的日子，但卻是個十足的邪派人士，為了讓自己的武功精進以及延長壽命，曾經以收徒的名義騙來許多人拜師，而後等這些人修煉有成後，再施展《天魔生滅功》來吸取弟子的功力跟壽命。蒼煌追求的是長生不死的至高無上武道之境，時常會以《天魔生滅功》來吸收別人的功力、壽命來增強自己的武功和延長壽命。    
    
*

*
現任天雲城城主夫人。維娜爾

    獸族：狼貓
來自：神卡羅大帝國，天雲城
歲數：59
眼睛：綠色
外表：瘦弱細長高挑身材，秀氣無比；短灰色貓毛與虎斑條紋混合成為天然一體的外表
個性：雖是溫柔但很溺愛自己的孩子 – 飛納克爾斯
來歷：現任天雲城城主夫人，與夜影的母親相稱姐妹；因為自己孩子的問題而導致被夜影嚴重誤會。雖然盡量從寬嘗試和解夜影的怨恨但還是徒勞而回。    
    
*

*
現任天雲城城主。飛銀月

    獸族：狼貓
來自：神卡羅大帝國，天雲城
歲數：68
眼睛：藍色
外表：與長條黑色虎斑共同相處深灰色的短毛，身形微胖但高大，有著幾條粗長的白貓鬚來象徵他的年齡。身穿白色長袍，白色的上衣，褲子，和鞋子，散發出多年的長者智慧和果斷的決策。
個性：穩重，寬宏大量，強烈正義感
開始武功：《滅天擊空爪》（屬性：土，陰）第九重天；《空騰步法》
後來武功：《滅天擊空爪》（屬性：土，陰）第九重天；《空騰步法》
來歷：現任天雲城的城主，多年前與德克斯城主冥天狂戰鬥過而打成平手；不知為何對夜影有好感和信任。    
    
*

*
現任天雲城城主少爺。飛納克爾斯

    獸族：狼貓
來自：神卡羅大帝國，天雲城
歲數：26
眼睛：藍色
外表：暗橘色短貓毛，身高比夜影還高出一個頭，身材健壯，有著灰色虎斑條紋。身穿白色長袍，金黃色腰帶和黑色的鞋子。
個性：陰險，喜歡耍心機，嫉妒心重，驕傲。
開始武功：《滅天擊空爪》（屬性：土，陰）第五重天
後來武功：《魔天滅界爪》（屬性：？？？）最高境界第三界
來歷：現任天雲城城主少爺，夜影的弟弟；同父異母，是第二任夫人維娜爾的兒子。因嫉妒夜影天生學藝精明而且輩份比自己還要高，三年前他親手陷害自己的哥哥，導致夜影的母親受不了族人異樣眼光和唏噓而自殺。權力，地位是他所渴望的，因此會不顧一切的得到。    
    
*

*
現任德克斯城城主。冥天狂

    獸族：神隱龍
來自：神卡羅大帝國，德克斯城
歲數：69
眼睛：紅色
外表： 年長的巨大飛龍；氣勢霸道；深紅色的龍鱗，黑色雙龍角，身材雄壯，肌肉發達。身著無袖紅袍，內穿灰色盔甲，腳穿黑色鞋子。
個性： 暴烈，急性子
開始武功：《神隱脈衝訣》（屬性：火，陽）第九層推動《雷閃爆轟拳》（屬性：金，陽）；《天雲步法》（屬性：風，陰）
後來武功：《神隱脈衝訣》（屬性：火，陽）第九層推動《雷閃爆轟拳》（屬性：金，陽）；《天雲步法》（屬性：風，陰）
來歷：現任德克斯的城主，多年前與天雲城城主飛銀月戰鬥過而打成平手。因得知夢宇克帝國的計劃而派三大家族之一的成員雲路來與飛銀月交涉。    
    
*

*
菲克爾。詹尼斯

    獸族：狼貓
來自：神卡羅大帝國，天雲城
歲數：50
眼睛：深咖啡色
外表：身材矮胖，淺綠純白貓毛，身穿藍色官袍
個性：溫和
來歷：文書部裡一星高層官員，管理底下二星到五星狼貓；喜歡講道理，不愛衝突；雖然不喜歡飛納克爾斯成為城主但因情勢和時間關係而勉為其難的接受。    
    
*

*
傑克。迪爾墾

    獸族：狼貓
來自：神卡羅大帝國，天雲城
歲數：40
眼睛：黑色
外表：身材高瘦，藍白色狼貓毛，蓬鬆的尾巴，身著長長藍色官袍。
個性：直接，正直
來歷：文書部裡二星高層官員；本身喜歡閱讀文書，研發城裡管理策略。對飛銀月是百分百的尊敬和信任；對於飛納克爾斯突如其來的登上城主之位感到不滿。    
    
*

*
里克拉。傑斯。菲利普

    獸族：狼貓
來自：神卡羅大帝國，天雲城
歲數：42
眼睛：綠色
外表：身材極瘦，略矮，身穿藍色官袍
個性：陰險，愛面子和權力
來歷：軍務部一星高官；與傑克和菲克爾的文書部有糾結，想乘飛納克爾斯剛就職城主之位來討好關係，穩固權力。    
    
*

*
邪豹。天浪

    獸族：豹
來自：夢宇克帝國
歲數：74 
眼睛：銀白色
外表：黑色長毛，身著鐵製護甲肩披紅色長袍，粗長尾巴，尖長豹爪
個性：深沉，寧靜，黑暗
開始武功：《邪影殘月掌》第八重天；《夢幻雲縱》
後來武功：《邪影殘月掌》最高境界第十重天；《夢幻雲縱》；《魔幻狂噬》
來歷：夢宇克帝國的國王；平常不太出面而叫信任的官員和手下處理國境內大大小小的事務。因得到關於天之門的貴重消息，而終於開始進行吞嚥鄰近的神卡羅大帝國野心計劃。    
    
*

*
黑龍。玄天極

    獸族：神帝獸
來自： 天之門
歲數：？？？ 
眼睛：橘紅色
外表：黑色龍鱗，巨大龍翼，身材比神隱龍還大；身穿無袖黑袍，腰間束著紅色布條；上衣和褲子純白，下半身穿著黑色長褲配搭一條紅色布條綁著腰部。
個性：沉穩，安靜
開始武功：《龍帝渾天訣》
後來武功：《龍帝渾天訣》
來歷：守護天之門的十二大結界守衛之一，是武功最強的宗師級數武學獸人。為了阻止蒼煌而特地來到凡間，揭開白狼的陰謀。    
    
*

*
賽芬妮。特麗莎

    ～幻影六騎士首位～
獸族：神隱龍
來自：神卡羅大帝國，德克斯城
歲數：29
眼睛：黑色
外表：身材瘦長，身著白色長袍；細亮的雪白雙龍角配合著秀氣臉頰；散發著高貴的氣息；銀白龍鱗在她的滑嫩長頸隱隱約約展示出來
個性：溫和，有正義感
開始武功：《神隱脈衝訣》（屬性：火，陽）第七層推動《玄天靈劍》第六層
後來武功：《神隱脈衝訣》（屬性：火，陽）第九層推動《玄天靈劍》最高境界第九層
來歷：夜影的朋友；三年前因為巧合而互相認識，在了解夜影想練好狼貓貴族的無上武功以後決定用自身特殊方法來培固小狼貓的元氣，傳授《神隱脈衝訣》的初始口訣。幻影六騎士的首領。    
    
*

*
軒凱。伊特亞

    ～幻影六騎士第二～
獸族：純狼
來自：神卡羅大帝國，格特奇城
歲數：35
眼睛：深綠色
外表：身材高大，肌肉結實但不是很大；耐力十足並且擁有可怕的爆炸力。粗燥長長的深藍色狼毛，粗大的狼尾巴，胸前的毛色是雪白的。黑色尖銳狼爪，手指勁力強大。穿著無袖黑色上衣配深藍色褲子；有著一條黑色頸環。
個性：性格有點偏激，容易暴躁
開始武功：《神狼帝王拳》（屬性：土，陰）最高境界第八層
後來武功：《神狼帝王拳》（屬性：土，陰）最高境界第八層
來歷：從純狼族裡出來的狼獸人；力量比賽芬妮還要強大但無心成為幻影六騎士的首位；因為喜歡打鬥而對於政治和文書工作感到無趣。練成了純狼族的無上絕學《神狼帝王拳》第八層以後就少有對手。在幻影六騎士裡，他做為重要的掩護職位，以強大功力阻擋敵人，使自己隊友可以全身而退。     
    
*

*
火林奇。比峰特

    ～幻影六騎士第三～
獸族：聖犬
來自：神卡羅大帝國，尼特森城
歲數：40
眼睛：藍色
外表：身材略小，結實但偏瘦；額頭有著白色毛髮的星星條紋；毛髮深藍色，手臂內側和前胸與肚子的毛是銀白色，尾巴粗大而且毛髮濃密。身穿土黃色長袍，白色上衣和黑色褲子。
個性：猛勇直衝，正義感強烈；對於朋友，族人和家人有著無上信任和支持。
開始武功：《聖界靈劍術》（屬性：土，陰）第五層
後來武功：《聖界靈劍術》（屬性：土，陰）最高境界第七層
來歷：類似哈士奇獵犬獸人， 個性樸實但不怕衝入敵陣；在六騎士裡屬於第三，擅於追踪目標，熟悉地形，自給自足能力很強。來到天雲城邊界以後就認識了夜影而成為好朋友。    
    
*




武功簡介 （會以故事發展而更新）


*
《滅天擊空爪》

    使用者：夜影，飛納克爾斯，飛銀月
屬性：土，陰
描述：以狼之力結合貓之靈而形成的無匹勁力。其殺傷力可大也可小。以低層功力一擊足以震破土牆，擊倒百人以上。運功到最高層時，以爆破式衝擊波撕裂空間。到時土地將會是以排山倒海之勢反撲敵人，氣勁無窮無盡，爪力無堅不摧。

《滅天擊空爪》變幻五式：
第一式：《破體滅魂》 以無堅不摧爪力來撕裂對手，扭斷身骨，扯斷經脈；招式簡單樸素，全無花招，以簡破繁。
第二式：《氣網擊天》以多數濃縮能量氣場來形成劍氣般的勁力，捕捉對方身影，使其敵人速度變慢進而增強成功打擊機率。
第三式：《護體旋氣》以強烈能量氣場旋繞本體，擠壓空氣，導致敵人攻擊自動潰散。
第四式：《狼爪擊空》以強大狼之力形成能量氣團勁力包覆敵方攻擊，然後以柔力卸勁再以自身功力轟回。
第五式：《毀神滅天》以全身能量氣場集中到一個點，再以爆破方式把勁力全數打進對方身體，衝破護身氣勁，從內部破壞。力量以多層方式炸開，一層比一層強，以一直線方向全力爆衝直到來勢自然緩和下來。    
    
*

*
《大地氣浪拳》

    使用者：卡特
屬性：土，陰
描述：其武功吸取地面靈氣而融入體內；氣息不斷循環，能量氣場綿綿不絕的匯入各大穴裡讓運功者有取之不盡的享用。筋脈得到地靈氣的影響而力量倍增，可是如果長期使用此武功，地面煞氣遲早會隨著天然靈氣而侵襲習武者。    
    
*

*
《神隱脈衝訣》

    使用者：雲路，賽芬妮。特麗莎，冥天狂
屬性：火， 陽
描述：以獸族武功來說算是其中最強之一；由本身龍之體能和異常強大能量氣來儲存力量，再由厚實筋脈以多重勁力來打出澎湃攻勢。護身能力渾厚，攻擊能力無匹；炎熱氣場在最高境界時可類似天上烈陽，焚燒物質，摧毀大地。此武功不講究招式，招招奪命，震撼敵人，打擊敵心，取得壓倒性的勝利。    
    

*
*
《爆殺劍術》

    使用者：雲路
屬性：火，陽
描述：以《神隱脈衝訣》作為輔助，劍鋒無堅不摧，狂暴連斬；劍勁可成為弧形炎刃來砍殺敵人。最高境界時，一劍敗敵，劍氣無限延長，所到之處無所不斬，就連敵方強大護體氣場也難以阻擋。    
    
*

*
《雷閃爆轟拳》

    使用者：冥天狂
屬性：金，陽
描述：以九天雷電來支援本身能量氣場，拳勁沉重無比，速度疾如風，刁鑽角度使得敵人方寸大亂，難以招架，攻擊力無與倫比。中招者瞬間暫時身體麻痺，無法靈活閃躲下一波攻勢；肌肉和體內經脈有如遭到無匹雷擊，灼熱焚燒痛楚直衝腦門，使得對方閃出害怕念頭而更加無法抵擋。    
    
*

*
《天雲步法》

    使用者：雲路，冥天狂
屬性：風，陰
描述：以熟悉運用體內能量氣來使身體靈巧如飛燕，輕浮如蝴蝶，彷彿本身已和天空雲層融為一體；可以靈活閃避敵人攻擊，有效的來到敵方死角來給予致命一擊。    
    
*

*
《太一返虛訣》

    使用者：蒼煌‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特
屬性：？？？
描述：修煉後可以施展出太一劍氣，比起尋常的劍氣有著難以想像的破壞力，境界越高，破壞力越強。    
    
*

*
《無極劍術》

    使用者：蒼煌‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特
屬性：？？？
描述：一共有三重境界：

第一重境界名為『人劍合一』，講求的是人與劍合一，達到劍就像是手臂的延伸一樣，使用自如。
第二重境界名為『心中有劍』，將人劍合一的境界更加深入，深入心中，領悟出劍心，達到此境界時，能以心御劍、以氣化劍，即所謂的『心之所向，劍之所至』，能隨心所欲地施展出各種劍法。
第三重境界名為『天地之劍』，全名稱為：『天地萬物皆可為劍』，是無極劍術的最高境界，草木花山石風水甚至是天上的繁星等等，任何東西都能成為蒼煌的劍，一念間，劍便在手。    
    
*

*
《天魔生滅功》

    使用者：蒼煌‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特
屬性：？？？
描述：分為三重境界，是一門輔助類的功法
第一重可以用來掠奪別人的功力增強自身
第二重可以掠奪別人的壽命，來延長自己的壽命，但無法直接將對方殺死，最多讓對方衰老得失去任何戰鬥能力，比例為二十比一，舉例：掠奪對方二十年的壽命，蒼煌的壽命就延長一年，以此類推，反之，也可以將掠奪來的壽命返還給對方，比例是一比二十，蒼煌自己犧牲一年壽命，返還給對方二十年壽命，讓對方年輕二十歲。
第三重則為練成名為『天魔聖體』的特異體質，修練者的肉身、武功將會得到不少的強化。    
    
*

*
《魔天滅界爪》

    使用者：飛納克爾斯
屬性：？？？
描述：得以蒼煌的指導而改進《滅天擊空爪》；混合了《天魔生滅功》的最基本法門，以邪功來吞下世界精純靈力來彌補自身的缺陷。此武功分為三種境界。

第一界： 天界
以天上靈氣為本，吸取天光精華，使得本體輕如飛燕，內息反轉順暢而得以增強力量有如巨石墜地一般但保持速度的平衡。

第二界： 地界
以吸取地面靈氣為本，地底煞氣無窮不盡，讓本體不動如山，防守力暴增，使得肉體可以承受不凡攻擊。

第三界： 空界
配合《天魔生滅功》的基礎要領，吞嚥天地靈氣，改變本身體質成為惡魔靈獸。攻防力以三重勁力來打擊和防禦敵人。    
    
*

*
《龍帝渾天訣》

    使用者：黑龍。玄天極
屬性：火，水，風，土，金
描述：一種以天地元素力量在體內形成漩渦能量氣場；由攻，守，柔，巧，特五種性質來達到史前未有的絕對平衡。防守和攻擊力屬於宗師級，剛柔並濟，收放自如，基於利用天地自然界五大元素屬性力量源源不絕。

此武功共有五訣：
第一訣：霸龍狂嘯震天地 （火，攻），攻擊力霸道無比，破壞力絕強
第二訣：雙龍吞天破虛空 (水，柔)，以厚實無比柔勁卸掉敵方攻勢，得以尋機找到對方弱點
第三訣：幻龍遊雲化夢境 （風，巧），腿上功夫靈巧迅速，以超凡身法閃避敵人攻勢
第四訣：龍靈歸息重如山（土， 守），無堅不摧厚實護身能量氣場，可以承受高手階層無數打擊而不破
第五訣：帝龍君臨霸雲霄 （金， 特），最強殺著，全身功力以五大元素配合靈武之勢濃縮成爆衝勁；其威力不小於大自然的暴風或地震力量    
    
*

*
《獸神無量氣》

    使用者：夜影
屬性：？？？
描述：得以《神隱脈衝訣》和《滅天擊空爪》的陰陽屬性，還有配合天地靈氣和煞氣來練成史上無一的終極武學極致。與獸界天然力量合為一體，擬聚可接近創世階層能量氣來形成聖天獸神戰甲；攻防力無限，自身能力發揮至盡；可惜無法長久維持，畢竟血肉之軀不可能達到天神境界。    
    
*



==============================================================

*天之門* 

*- 第一章 -*

　　一個清澈的早晨。一個讓人敞開心胸的天氣。藍天無雲，陽光普照；草木隨風盪，鳥兒抬頭高聲唱。看似寧靜和慈祥的地區卻隱藏著黑暗的一面。 嘈雜的聲音混合著叫賣的歌喉讓一個大於百公里的地方人潮擁擠，水洩不通。 

　　天雲城是一座古老的城市。位於神卡羅大帝國的正中心，擁有幾千年歷史的城市如今已經成為一個主要貿易交通管道。數不清的道路像是無數的猛蛇從四面八方湧進而來。各種族類的異獸們每日來臨天雲城。馬車，旅客，商人們都慢慢的進出天雲城的四大城門。數以上百的士兵很英勇的守住各大重要地點以確保大眾的安全。 

　　天雲城的主宰族類是狼貓之族。雖然基因和血緣都扯不上關係，但幾代下來狼族與貓族的共享日子漸漸的逆天而行。狼與貓的大祖宗們以無上法力讓互相的關係更加密切而導致新一代的子孫擁有雙方的智慧，力量，和體魄來以確保這個古城的強勁實力。

　　雖然狼貓之族很有權威和實力，可是鄰近的德克斯城的神隱龍之族卻一直虎視眈眈的找機會併吞天雲城。不是因為他們想要金銀珠寶而是他們想得到天雲城狼貓祖傳的黑暗秘笈：《滅天擊空爪》。

　　《滅天擊空爪》是以狼之力結合貓之靈而形成的無匹勁力。其殺傷力可大也可小。以低層功力一擊足以震破土牆，擊倒百人以上。運功到最高層時，以爆破式衝擊波撕裂空間。到時土地將會是以排山倒海之勢反撲敵人，氣勁無窮無盡，爪力無堅不摧。

　　神隱龍族雖然自己有一套的祖傳武功，可是如果他們能夠結合兩族的招式，哪怕是神卡羅大帝國連鄰近的夢宇克帝國都可以征服。 

　　數百年來，大大小小的戰鬥常常發生。狼貓戰士與神隱龍兵互相打鬥。激烈的戰場往往都是在兩個城市的邊界幾百公里以外；屍體橫飛，血流成河。天空被染成一片恐怖的紅色。最諷刺的是，兩方的攻擊起因大部分都是因為土地界限瓜分不清而導致雙方人馬無預警的相遇。兩方都認為他們所在地是他們的管區。

　　神隱龍兵們仗於強大的能量氣而瘋狂展示大開大闔的招式和陣型。地面因他們的雄魄氣勢而搖晃；附近草木因暴裂勁風而紛紛的破碎；小溪河水噴灑長空，塵土飛揚。狼貓戰士知道他們的力量小很多而改採用靈巧防敵之術，以退為進，以多面角度進攻來分散敵人的注意力和力量。 

　　雖然雙方都均可使用祖傳的武功來滅敵可是能練成的幾乎是萬中無一。其中有兩個原因：一，只有尊貴血統才可以學習；二，練成者需要有強大無比的能量氣來駕馭其武功的精髓。

　　這種膠稠狀態維持了好久，直到有一天德克斯城的城主， 冥天狂，和天雲城的城主， 飛銀月 ，互相決定休戰。這也難怪因為雙方的死傷實在是太多了。以利益觀點來看，兵力損失過火反而會讓其他城市的城主來個鹬蚌相争，渔翁得利。以形象來說，雙方平民百姓已經受不了這種無休無止的戰爭而這又可能會導致內戰。

　　之後，神隱龍百姓和狼貓百姓開始慢慢的互動。兩方的城門終於打開互相接受。只是這種所謂的和平生活到底可以維持多久呢？不會很久的。因為畢竟兩族的恩怨種子已經埋下太深了。雖然大家都可以看到以前的敵人在他們旁邊走動而盡量不去惹是非，私底下每個人都還是會有點歧視和仇恨。偶爾還是會有零星的肢體暴力出現；這也是為什麼士兵們到處可見。

　　話說回來，這一個平凡無奇的早晨充滿了異樣的畫面。夜影正在一個酒吧裡吃點心。辛苦了一整夜追踪一群小偷集團來換取金錢使得這位年齡不到三十的狼貓又累又餓的。

　　身穿黑袍，上身穿著一件普通白色的衣服，下身穿著一件黑色的褲子，暗灰色的鞋子已是沾滿泥巴和葉子。他深綠色的眼睛被睡意蒙朧的蓋住可是卻沒有熄滅他強勢而特殊的氣息。夜影長長的斑條貓尾巴懶洋洋的垂在地上。雖然體格比較瘦小但狼族的基因可清晰的在他手臂肌肉線條展現出來。受到狼族之血的影響，夜影的貓耳跟其他純貓族群來比可算是異樣的大。

　　一陣騷動使得夜影抬起頭來。三個狼貓族人正在包圍著一位神隱龍人士。

　　『媽的，給你臉你還不要臉。』其中一位狼貓說道。

　　無名神隱龍個子和體格都比三個擋他路的都還高大可是卻沒有因此而傲視別人。他身著厚重的紅色袍。腰邊繫帶著一把巨大鐵製閃亮的劍。暗黃色龍族堅硬，鋼鐵般的龍鱗可以隱隱約約在他的脖子看到。用深橘色的眼睛來掃過眼前的環境，他散發著一股尊貴的氣息和無比的自信。他的龍尾和強力的翅膀在微微的振動。

　　『看起來他好像很懦弱的樣子。』另一個狼貓正在用激將法來換取一個反應。

　　『請不要因為對方不說話而輕視他。。。』無名神隱龍終於回答了。『剛才我只是不小心用我的翅膀撞到你的朋友，用不著發這麼大的火。我向你賠個不是。』

　　『賠個不是？你們這些神隱龍一直跑到我們天雲城來。誰知道你們不是間諜來偷取我族的鎮城之寶？』

　　『哦？難道說你們已經學到了 《滅天擊空爪》？』 

　　三位狼貓開始大笑，彷彿好像武功真的有學到家了。在這個時候除了夜影以外其他用餐的客人們早已經離開了酒吧，剩下的只有一位年老的狼貓老闆在遠遠的一旁打哆嗦。

　　『何止學到而已？我們三個可是赫赫有名飛銀月城主大人的徒弟。你應該慶幸沒被我們打到死！』

　　這個時候夜影忽然噗嗤的一聲笑了出來。當下四個異獸族人全部往他的位置看。

　　『你笑什麼？』帶頭的狼貓狠狠的瞪了夜影一眼。

　　吞下最後一顆小包子以後，夜影喝了一口酒才緩緩的站了起來說：『三個人欺負一個老實人還敢標榜著城主的名號到處惹是生非？我呀。。。我在笑你們的無知！』

　　『你這話是什麼意思？看不起我們是嗎？』

　　『才不是呢。我是說任何有眼光的人都可以看得出來這位神隱龍隱藏著無比的實力。你們跟他比簡直是在給別人看笑話啦！』

　　三個狼貓臉色鐵青。利牙展現，青筋曝露，惹事的貓兒們聽的不是滋味。其中一人把旁邊的木質桌椅野蠻的推翻，使得桌上的杯子，盤子，和蠟燭等砸在凹凸不平的水泥地上。另外兩個更是尾巴狂甩，象徵著他們的不爽。

　　酒吧的老闆實在是看不下去了。他戰戰兢兢的走出來說：『我求求你們各位。。。如果要打架的話請到別處去不要在我的店裡鬧事啊！』

　　『閉嘴！』帶頭狼貓凶狠的罵了出來。『誰叫你說話了？』

　　夜影皺了一下眉頭。『咦？我說你們怎麼這麼的不講理啊？連一個老人家都不尊敬？如果城主知道了你們一定會被門規嚴厲的處置的！』

　　『這位先生謝謝你的好意了。不過，這事還是由我來處理吧。』無名神隱龍忽然站在夜影的身旁。這種無聲無息，快而不亂的身法連夜影都不由得的暗地佩服。高大的龍挺著他的闊大的胸部說：『你們三個如果想要跟我打的話那我們找個更好的地方打。不然驚動了城裡的士兵豈不是對你們不好？』

　　三個狼貓互相看了一眼。其中一個說：『那好。我們到北城門外面距離三公里的地方。看你這個傢伙如何逃！』

　　當夜影看到無名龍想要留下他在酒吧裡時，他馬上把手舉起來。『喂！可別跟我講什麼危險不危險的。這種好戲我可是要看的。』

　　『可是這不關你的事 –』

　　『走吧！別再在那邊假惺惺的。你們神隱龍族最不講義氣。還有你這隻乞丐貓。。。我可警告你最好不要亂管別人的閒事否則別怪我們不客氣！』

　　『你們還是聽不懂啊？再不罷手可真的要丟人啦！』夜影搖了他的頭。

　　三位狼貓們不再理會夜影的告誡。由無名神隱龍帶路，他們浩浩蕩蕩的走向了北城門。

　　一片空曠的草原迎接了四位正要互相搏鬥的獸族。才正值中午的時候空氣就已經瀰漫著讓人不舒服的夏天熱氣。微風吹拂著擬重的氣氛而附近的野獸則是早已逃之夭夭。任何有靈性的動物都會被這種可怕的殺人氣息感染而感到不適。

　　帶頭狼貓和他兩個朋友拔出他們的劍。劍鋒閃爍，劍柄沉穩；無形劍氣還等不到行功的巔峰就已經開始逼向他們的敵人。無名神隱龍確認沒有無辜市民在附近以後才決定放手一搏。可是當他發現夜影正在距離不到一百公尺的地方觀望著時，神隱龍深深的嘆了一口氣。

　　『小兄弟……我不是已經說這不是你的問題嗎？』

　　夜影微笑了一下。『這就是你的不對了。當我知道可以看笑話的時候難道我不應該看嗎？』當他瞄到三個人的臉色時，他聳了一下肩然後面對著神隱龍說：『也許其他人沒有注意到你刻意隱藏實力，可是我就不一樣了。不管怎麼說，這場鬧劇我是看定了！』

　　『你夠了沒有？！』其中一人終於忍不住而破口大罵。『不把你當作一回事你就把我們當作傻子？信不信我們殺了你！』

　　『可是我忙了一整個晚上耶。。。睡眠不足，還請各位大哥高抬貴手讓小弟再休息一下之後我們才來切磋切磋？』

　　這時換無名龍開始笑了。本來他對夜影感到有點煩因為他不想傷及無辜，可是他眼前的小狼貓不但有膽識而且還把三個混混耍的團團轉。

　　『媽的！說夠了沒？！』忽然間，帶頭狼貓發難了。可是他的目標不是神隱龍而是夜影。一來他可以把多話的貓殺掉，二來他可以向那個愚蠢的神隱龍下個馬威。

　　塵土飛揚，砂石四射；神隱龍擬神提氣把他的雙龍翼全面展開。陽光被他的翅膀大幅度的擋住了；黑色影子倒貼在沙土之上。他正要攔截帶頭狼貓並且給這個無賴一個慘痛的教訓，但是出乎他的意料之外是一個不可能的發生的情景竟然在他的面前發生了。

　　看似緩慢但動作卻快，夜影本身類似影子，輕如羽毛。他輕鬆的逼近敵身以進距離纏住對方劍招；手法忽實忽虛，輕中帶勁。帶頭狼貓難料有此一式而進招瞬間被破！更讓無名神隱龍觀嘆的是，夜影年紀輕輕卻身法如擁有數十年訓練的高手。

　　一聲暴響以後，勁風四面擴散。帶頭狼貓和夜影各自震開，互退數步。

　　『你……你這小子使妖法！』經過一陣調息以後帶頭狼貓吞吞吐吐的說。他另外兩個夥伴遲疑了一陣子，無法前進一步也無法幫腔。

　　輕快的跑到神隱龍的旁邊，夜影得意的回：『我就跟你說你的實力遠遠不及在旁的大哥嘛。如果我看得出來這位擁有強大的武功而你們完全不是我的對手的話，請問你們是想如何打贏？我可不是在說風涼話。從一開始我就一直提示叫你們見好就收，不要自討沒趣啊！』

　　無名神隱龍雙手插在胸前，眼睛一直在打量夜影。他完全沒想到這一位小狼貓竟然會擁有如此武學造詣。人真的不可貌相，這句話到今天神隱龍真正的體會到了。

　　『好啦。竟然你們可以看到自己是如何的弱小，今天本大爺大發慈悲放你們一馬。以後不要再以貌取人，打擾外來人，如何？』

　　一聲喝響，三貓其上。身影躍上高空，身法輕靈柔軟；劍鋒犀利，劍影橫飛；夜影和神隱龍同時抬頭看著冥頑不靈的蠢貓們。

　　『既然你很強，那麼我們就以強破強！』帶頭狼貓吼著。劍光反射在夜影的黑袍上。『看你如何抵擋我們以《滅天擊空爪》的精髓而自創的獨創劍法《滅天一劍》！』

　　『臭小子，你死定了！』第二位狼貓符合著。

　　『要怪就怪你自討沒趣，去幫一個我們狼貓族人人憎恨的神隱龍族人！』第三位狼貓補上了最後一句。

　　三貓同氣連枝，空中旋轉，貓尾懷抱，一氣呵成，以他們的劍來打出凌厲的一道厚實的劍氣。其勁力含蓄著三人的能量氣，以破天荒氣勢咆哮而下。應該是無形無色的一招竟然因為力量被強烈的壓縮而形成一股可見的淡白色氣刃。

　　夜影和無名神隱龍首在其中。他們兩個遠遠的可以感受到這一招的吞天氣勢。

　　『神隱龍大哥，我勸你還是避開一點比較好。』

　　高大的龍瞪了矮他至少一個頭以上的狼貓。『你認為我擋不住嗎？』

　　『不要那麼的敏感啦。我是不想要你出手。畢竟神隱龍族的祖傳武功可不能在我們天雲城裡使用。』

　　『你怎麼知道我會-』

　　當神隱龍還沒說完時他被夜影用一股柔勁推開。 神隱龍正要開口抗議大罵時，他發現環繞著夜影的瘦小身子竟是一團無窮無盡的能量氣。方圓十丈的距離，夜影的氣勁竟把身旁的景色彎曲了。黑袍旗鼓張揚，貓耳沿後貼平，雙手握拳，雙腳施展馬步，尖牙曝露。土地開始崩裂，長草慢慢的被連根拔起。不遠之處的大石竟然也開始沿著乾燥的土壤滑動。

　　沒想到夜影，一個以單獨追踪目標來換取金錢的流浪狼貓，竟然施展著只有貴族血統可學習的《滅天擊空爪》第一重天境界的起手式。

...待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

感覺就是個很完善的世界~

挺期待之後的故事的

另外建議每一段的開頭，可以空兩個全形空格出來，以利讀者閱讀

另外刪節號，是六個點為一組喔，建議可去版上至頂的標點符號教學文內看看

會有不少收穫喔，加油。

期待下一篇。

----------


## 天狼貓

> 感覺就是個很完善的世界~
> 
> 挺期待之後的故事的
> 
> 另外建議每一段的開頭，可以空兩個全形空格出來，以利讀者閱讀
> 
> 另外刪節號，是六個點為一組喔，建議可去版上至頂的標點符號教學文內看看
> 
> 會有不少收穫喔，加油。
> ...


謝謝皇天蒼狼的建議！我現在就去看看標點符號教學文。  :Smile:

----------


## 天狼貓

_- 第二章 -_

　　烈光氣勁以無窮氣壓向外擴散，深坑裂痕在平平的草原上清晰可見。震波層層的滾浪而周圍陽光慢慢的被一股恐怖的力量吞噬。

　　夜影的球形能量氣場強力的旋轉，使得原初的無色氣牆開始轉變為暗紅。烈風狂嘯，穢土爆射；空氣被烈勁分割，草木彎曲折斷。一條條的勁力像是原始草藤，從兇濤惡浪能量氣場中生長出來。它們鎖定敵方位置，以堅韌力量來抑制在空中的三位狼貓。在旁人看來好像三貓獸被擬定在已停止的時空內，無法動彈，無處可逃。

　　《滅天擊空爪》第一重天只是最基本的層次而已就有如此威力；無名神隱龍暗暗的自嘆不如。雖然神隱龍族的祖傳武功更是厲害，可是狼貓族的《滅天擊空爪》確是千變萬化，難於預料。與神隱龍族的武功來相比，在某種觀點來看狼貓族的武學招式更為難防。

　　夜影儲勁已足；一聲暴喝，雙拳向上，化拳為爪，釋放力量。旋轉能量氣場忽然爆破，氣勁以大柱形狀狂冲向天空，直撲三個臉色慘白的狼貓們。土地受到強大的能量而往下沉。由夜影的位置為中心，一個十丈的坑洞立刻龜裂成形。

　　巨大的敵方劍氣被來勢洶洶的《滅天擊空爪》第一重天無匹爪勁給分解，吞嚥。彷彿天空被掏空，漩渦勁力不但瓦解三位狼貓的攻擊，它更是吸引著可憐的貓獸們。

　　一陣刺耳的爆炸聲之後，煙霧覆蓋著天空。雲狀的沙塵一卷一卷的越過已被震撼的草原。碎石喪失了冲天氣勁的影響而開始掉落在神隱龍和夜影的身旁。無名神隱龍用一手捂著臉安靜看著夜影回氣收式，收拾思緒，重新考量目前的狀況。

　　三個滿身是傷的狼貓摔落地面上，衣服破爛，兵器折損，鮮血直流，氣息微弱，第一重天力量實在是太不可思議了。

　　『你該不會……？』

　　夜影伸直他的背，揮了一隻手回答：『才沒有呢！他們都還活著。要不是我最後一刻改變攻擊的角度，他們現在早已震成粉碎了。不過受到我招式的衝擊波他們五臟六腑可能受了不小的創傷。』

　　『我看不只吧？他們連毛都快被燒掉了。你不會覺得剛才的招式簡直是殺雞用牛刀嗎？』無名龍搖了搖頭。

　　『如果不用激烈手段來阻止他們的霸行，以後還會有更多類似的人出現。我看過太多這種情形了！』
　　
　　『那每次你看到的時候是不是也用《滅天擊空爪》擊殺他們？』

　　夜影做了一個半厭惡的表情。站在神隱龍的旁邊，他雙手插著腰答道：『喂！要不是我想救你，我才不會浪費我的精力使用這種武功！別在這興師問罪的，看了就討厭！』

　　神隱龍眉頭深鎖了一下。『咦？我可沒要你幫我啊。』

　　『你還搞不懂啊？要是你跟這三個傻子打起來了可不是一句對不起就了事。你可能還會被抓去關！』

　　『那我被抓去關跟你有什麼關係？』　　

　　夜影保持異樣的沉默。之後他的綠色眼睛閃了一下，手搭著神隱龍的寬闊肩膀，傻笑著說：『大哥，別這樣嘛。好歹我也為你大費周章的解圍，至少也該隬補一下吧？』

　　神隱龍嘆了一口氣，伸展他的龍翼，長大的龍尾拍打地上泥土來顯示著他的無奈。『說到底你只是為了金錢而動？那之前的偉大理論不就是在放屁了？』

　　『你有所不知啊，大哥。小弟淪落天涯，無處可歸，沒錢吃飯，沒妹可抱，假如每次幫人像似當免費幫庸那麼我豈不是笨蛋一個？』

　　『罷了吧，你這一手《滅天擊空爪》已經顯示你的來歷絕對不小，誰都知道除了尊貴血統狼貓族以外任何人都不能學。而且你年紀看起來輕輕的，動態卻像擁有老道經驗的習武之人。別認為我是個好騙的龍。』無名神隱龍抬高他的頭，視線往下注視著不拘禮數的小狼貓。

　　夜影笑了一下，淡灰色的貓耳稍微彎曲，細細的貓鬚輕微抖動，虎斑尾巴挑逗性的搖擺。『奇怪，之前好像某個龍暗示三個白痴說別以貌取人，但是你現在好像先見為主哦！在我看來你也犯了同樣錯誤，讓你自己的主見扭曲了事實！』

　　神隱龍無法回答，夜影機靈的應對導致這位看似高尚的龍根本不知如何應付。

　　『假如你們二位打情罵俏完的話……勞煩請一位醫生來救救我們……』一個虛弱的聲音從不遠之處發出來。

　　夜影和神隱龍轉頭看到其中一位惹事的狼貓奄奄一息的趴在地上，他的眼睛無神，嘴巴滲滲透著血。

　　『哇！你還沒死啊？！』夜影半開玩笑驚嘆著。

　　神隱龍瞪了小狼貓一眼之後恭敬的說：『不用擔心。等我們回到了天雲城我馬上請醫生來幫你們療傷！』
　　
　　『你……你不會這麼的絕吧……？我師兄和我師弟都已經昏迷了，現在我差不多只剩下一口氣了……』

　　『誰叫你們頑固至極，反正你們不會死掉的啦！剛才只用了六成功力而已，不足以摧毀你們的筋脈。你就好好的呆在那邊等醫生來吧！』夜影說罷就立刻用他的雙手促使無名神隱龍離開地方。



　　再次回到天雲城以後，夜影和神隱龍一起到一家餐館吃中飯。人聲沸騰，香氣四飄，獸族混雜，方言四起。數十異獸人士到處可見，有些是平民百姓，有些是旅客，更有些是士兵階層的。

　　為了不想被打擾，夜影他們在西洋式建築二樓的露天陽台互相敬酒，聊天，享受著夏天的美好氣息。

　　再喝了一口清酒以後，神隱龍面帶微笑著說道：『小兄弟，今天真的靠了你才免去了一場麻煩。這餐由我請客！』

　　夜影扮了個鬼臉回答：『大哥，就只是這一餐而已啊？那小弟不就吃完了這桌美味菜餚以後就流浪街頭，行乞伴可憐？你真的忍心讓這位狼貓受如此不人道的煎熬？』

　　神隱龍大聲的笑，他兩個尖銳龍角在頭上跟著他的動作而往後上揚；雙龍翼緊貼著他的厚重的紅袍，粗長的龍頸微弧，眼睛光明透徹。

　　『好！』壯大的龍用力拍了桌面一下，餐盤，杯子彈上半尺之後掉回原來的位置。黑色龍爪陪伴著亮麗的黃金龍鱗在陽光下閃爍著，神隱龍豪氣的指著夜影說：『既然我無法擺脫你的死纏爛打，這樣好了：等會兒我去見天雲城的城主時，我幫你美言幾句！至少你會有機會改變你的人生，成為一位有地位的狼貓。』
　　
　　『可是 – 』

　　『唉，別再叫了！人要知足，身為一個低等身價的狼貓族人你應該更了解我這份大禮啊！』

　　『之前你不是說我的來歷一定不小嗎？』

　　神隱龍咯咯笑著。『我真的說不過你，不管我怎麼講都一定輸！』

　　龍與狼貓又喝了幾口烈酒以後就開始真正的敞開心扉大聊了起來。樓下街道人海人山，攤販叫賣，人煙四起，大家都正在享受著這一天的和諧愉悅時光。無數的獸族們身穿亮麗鮮豔的衣服，到處遊逛，品嚐美味，欣賞奇型特異的玩具和商品。

　　夜影微笑著說：『我們倆聊了這麼久，我覺得你我義氣相同。如果大哥不嫌棄的話，我們做個朋友？』

　　『當然可以！我的名字叫做雲路，來自於德克斯城聖海家族的一員。』

　　『我叫夜影。誒，聖海家族不是三大神隱龍族群之一嗎？你的來歷比我還要大耶！』

　　『好說，好說。通常我是不會離開德克斯城，這次我來是為了跟天雲城城主飛銀月來交涉的。最近聽說夢宇克帝國好像蠢蠢欲動，調動兵馬，招收新兵，賄賂著名武器商。雖然天雲城跟德克斯城的關係還是列為緊張，不過因為你們的城市是屬於神卡羅大帝國的第一大貿易城，所以如果你們被威脅了那麼我們德克斯也不會安全的。』

　　小狼貓用他的爪輕輕的抓了他的脖子，面帶認真的表情說: 『這陣子我受了委託，暗中監視著一個小偷集團，不過追丟了。雖然沒有直接證據不過我覺得他們已經逃向夢宇克帝國而他們盜取的是天雲城的一個重要東西。』

　　『該不會是兵器械圖吧？』

　　『你怎麼會知道？』夜影驚嘆著。

　　『別忘了，天雲城和德克斯城雖然休戰了很多年，可是雙方的情報還是有價值的。我們的密探常常到你們這兒來……收取一些特殊的消息。』

　　『唉，打打殺殺的到底是為了什麼我想也沒人知道吧？』夜影深深感觸的說。

　　雲路的眼睛閃爍著沉重眼神。『如果他們真的盜取了兵器械圖那就麻煩了；據我所知，正統狼族和貓族都有自己的獨創手藝。狼族對兵器有深度的研究和了解，假如他們機械圖被盜，那麼力量的平衡會嚴重的被影響；恐怕這次我們兩族的劫難難以逃過。』

　　『也許吧。不過此兵器械圖乃是正統狼族的心血；如果他們知道自己設計的武器被敵人使用，恐怕不只是內戰會發生而已，連我狼貓族都會被牽扯進去而且百多年來的狼與貓密切關係很有可能因此決裂！』

　　雲路嘆了一口長氣，吃了一口香草糕點，安靜的咀嚼著。之後他說：『如此看來，這次的會議確是重要；如果做不好的話，天雲城會被瓦解的。』

　　『其實以你的身世早已有資格跟城主會面了，為何到現在還在遊山玩水，不務正業？』

　　『夜影啊，說實在的，這幾天來你的族人幾乎不甩我，而天雲城的城主飛銀月又忙得不可開交，導致我與他的會面一直被延後。』

　　『你沒跟護衛講嗎？』

　　『還沒到達前我的信使就已經通報了。可是奇怪的是信使一直沒有回來。』
　　
　　夜影舉起他的貓手。『你覺得他遭到什麼不測嗎？』

　　『不知道，但我無法繼續等候他的消息，畢竟時間緊迫，情況危急，必須立刻採取行動。』

　　忽然間，人聲變得異樣嘈雜，異獸人民紛紛互相推擠，亂成一片。夜影和雲路從他們的長板凳上站了起來，探頭往樓下觀看，只見二十來人團團包圍著餐館。狼貓士兵們面帶怒氣，手持佩劍；銀色劍鞘光滑無比，打蠟的黑色盔甲在深綠色的長袍下靈光閃動著。動作緩慢一點的客人被無情的兵員推開，小孩們跟著他們的父母快速逃離，食物和茶水飲料撒的滿地都是。

　　沉重的腳步聲從樓梯口大聲的傳上來，不一會兒士兵們圍繞著二樓空間，犀利眼神直盯著夜影和雲路。
　　
　　『各位大哥想必整天奔跑，疲憊不堪，何不如一起加入我們吃個午飯，休息一下，再上路維持城裡安全？』夜影微笑說道。

　　狼貓隊長這時候走了出來，個子和體型明顯比其他士兵還要高大。手臂肌肉粗壯，臉上淺咖啡色的狼貓毛無法阻止瞳孔散發出尖銳的眼神；氣勢凌厲，架勢霸道。頭帶著可以容納狼貓大耳朵的頭盔，一條灰影淡淡的蓋過他的藍色眼睛。

　　『你們就是之前在城外打鬥鬧事的人嗎？』隊長嚴肅的問道。

　　夜影忙搖著頭回答：『怎麼可能？我和我的朋友一直都是在這裡吃飯聊天。請問隊長的名字是……?』

　　高大狼貓哼了一聲。『我叫卡特，奉天雲城城主少爺的命令，捉拿你們兩個。』
　　
　　『你們可能搞錯了吧？』夜影繼續裝無辜，一手抓著一隻貓耳，另一手插著腰。

　　『還裝蒜？抓住他們！如果他們反抗，格殺勿論！』卡特怒吼著。

　　十多個士兵們圍著夜鶯和雲路，兵器亮相。附近覆蓋著一股沉重無比的氣息，導致鄰近的鳥類紛紛展翅而飛，恐慌不已。夜影正要動手之際，忽然被一隻強而有力的龍臂阻擋了。

　　『稍等一下，夜影。』雲路小聲的講。『如果可以不用武力而輕鬆的進去天雲城堡，那豈不是更好？』

　　小狼貓看了他的朋友一眼之後就放鬆了他的雙臂；正在儲值的能量氣慢慢的減輕。當渾厚力量全部消失時，夜影和雲路被層層的兵刀深鎖著喉嚨，無法動彈，無法抵抗；眼前只有士兵而沒有任何的逃路。



　　一位神秘異獸人在天雲城裡其中一條熱鬧的街道，暗中探視著夜影和雲路所在的餐館。她的身材瘦長，身著白色長袍，細亮的雪白雙龍角在她的頭上閃亮著。秀氣的臉頰散發著高貴的氣息；雙瞳暗黑色，銀白龍鱗在她的滑嫩長頸隱隱約約展示出來。

　　旁人幾乎沒有理會這位人物，只因為她很擅長的收斂自身內息，不讓其他獸族人士注意到她的存在。本來一開始她的眼神展示出無聊的神情，但當她看到夜影和雲路被多名士兵押出餐館時，她立刻抖擻精神直視眼前的情景。

　　她安靜看著兩位異獸人被帶走，心裡暗自的打算下一步該如何的走；手握著細長的白色銀鐵佩劍，神秘女龍族人慢慢的跟踪她的目標。

待續……

----------


## 天狼貓

_– 第三章 –_

　　在炎熱晴空藍天無雲的夏日當下，天雲城中心位置聳立著一座城堡；以西方建築方式來展現它雄偉壯觀的地位，堅固的城牆以雙層保護方式圍繞著多座建築物。橘紅色旗子有著騎士騎在馬上的圖片，迎風而立，在最高屋頂上驕傲的炫示著。 

　　天雲城堡有萬人以上的精英士兵；其中也有不少狼貓有著功夫底子來更有效率的保護重量級人物。千百官員們大多數是居住於天雲城堡裡面來更輕鬆，更方便的處理文件，民間事務等。糧倉則是滿滿的玉米，麵粉，米，還有各種種子和調味料；新鮮蔬果和肉類則是每日由信任的農林以馬車運到要塞裡。

　　天雲城堡除了土地廣泛，樓層更是多；在主要塔樓裡，多位士兵分散在三十多層樓裡來做全天夜的守衛。天雲城城主飛銀月與他的家人則住在塔樓的最上層，由不同待女服侍著。

　　地面如此繁榮複雜，地底下也不惶多讓；五十多個地牢和無數地道形成一個迷亂，可怕，和鬱悶的監獄。多數被拘禁的獸族們都是違反了城規而進行偷竊，掠奪，劫色，和賄賂等不法的行為。他們面帶極度憂鬱，毛髮雜亂無章，囚衣污穢，身材瘦弱；可見此牢所給的痛苦和折磨不是普通獸族可以接受的。

　　夜影怎麼想也覺得自己永遠不會遇到目前的處境，畢竟他常常獨來獨往，來去自如，而且不怎麼跟人打交道。但只因認識了從德克斯城來的神隱龍雲路，他現在正處於著一種特殊而不安的困境 : 被收押。也許是因為自己的好奇心而導致陷入麻煩的局面，不管怎麼說夜影正在暗暗反省自己的“過錯”。

　　在潮濕悶熱的地牢裡，夜影從層層堅固的鐵棒後面看著五個狼貓士兵在悠哉的享受晚餐。汁嫩烤雞配合一潭水果釀酒形成一股無法抗拒的濃郁香氣，撲鼻而來。小狼貓雖然早前與雲路吃過午飯，但看著一群狼貓們大快朵頤的樣子使得夜影的肚子開始大聲抱怨。

　　『目前處境你還可以看著別人吃？』一個小聲但熟悉的聲音從旁邊牢房飄出來。

　　夜影斜看著雲路。『既然我被“某一位”聰明的龍建議被收押，那麼與其自嘆倒霉我倒不如欣賞眼前食物的美味？』

　　『你只能看不能吃啊。』

　　『我可以想像自己在吃，要你管？』夜影瞪了一下。

　　『現在後悔幫助我了？』

　　『有一點。』

　　神隱龍微笑了一下；他高壯的身材使得牢房看起來異常的小。『如果不這樣做的話，可能永遠都見不到城主飛銀月。』

　　『我相信被列為犯人會更容易看到飛銀月本人的。』夜影盡量壓低聲音，半諷刺的說。

　　『別那麼的鬧彆扭嘛；你看，我們不是進來了嗎？這個城堡很雄偉壯觀，戒備森嚴，有如神卡羅大帝國國王親臨一樣；如果不這麼做的話，我們是進不來的。』

　　『身為神隱龍貴族的你，竟然要貶低自身身份，以旁門左道的方式混進天雲城城堡？』

　　雲路聳了聳肩，答道：『我不是說過你們族人很不喜歡我嗎？而且飛銀月不知為何一直有理由推三阻四的延後我與他的會面。與其浪費時間，我倒不如“自投羅網”的被“強迫收押”。』

　　夜影展現了一絲會意的微笑。他知道如果他們要走，沒有人可以擋得了；只是假如太過霸道的硬闖就很有可能得罪飛銀月而這可不是夜影所要的結果。不過，換另一方面來看，他們已經浪費了許多光陰，已經不能再延遲了。

　　『現在怎麼辦？』夜影嘆了一口氣問道；在窄小的牢房裡，他不耐煩的來回走。 『飛銀月不可能無緣無故的召見我們倆，所以雲兄你可有建議？』

　　『我們需要一個理由讓那五個士兵過來我們這兒；不然如果茫然闖出去他們會有機會驚動其他人。』

　　小狼貓奸笑了一下。『這倒容易。』咳了一聲以後，夜影用雙手抓住牢房的鐵棒，大聲的喊：『喂！這裡有人要昏倒了啦！你們幾個還有空在那邊吃喝玩樂，不務正業？！』

　　其中一位狼貓士兵抬起頭來瞪了夜影一下然後低頭繼續吃飯，不做理會。

　　『你們真的見死不救？』

　　『你叫什麼啊？夠了沒有？不理你而你還在那邊瘋！』終於，一個回應了。

　　夜影再接再力。『我如果不早點告訴你們大難臨頭了那我可會內疚一輩子啊！』

　　一位巨大的狼貓兵終於按奈不住而站了起來。他嘴邊咬著一根雞骨頭，面目難看，邊走邊吃。當他離夜影有差不多一隻手臂的距離時，他生氣的問：『你在說什麼瘋話？信不信我把你打的貓毛全掉？』

　　『唉喲，大哥，如果真的是這樣的話那我會害羞耶。雖然我知道我看起來帥氣，身材也不錯，而且也是有一點肌肉，可是你問就好了嘛，犯不著你浪費唇舌暗示我。我不會拒絕你的。』

　　狼貓士兵臉上泛紅，在神隱龍雲路眼裡，他也不知那個大個子是在惱羞成怒還是覺得丟臉；不管怎麼說，雲路用他的一隻手半遮著臉，小聲的笑了出來。雖然竊笑聲已經盡量掩飾了，可是它就有如一把鋒利無比的刀，割破空氣，很明顯的迴響著。

　　『我殺了你這隻病貓！』

　　忽然間，一陣強烈而渾厚的氣勁從牢房裡爆現；重重的勁力把無數鋼條全數震斷，強行扭曲成一堆廢鐵。附近牢房裡的犯人都被突然出現的衝擊波給推撞到遠端的牆壁；一陣濃濃的煙覆蓋住整個走道和桌椅，食物和酒撒的滿地都是。

　　幾分鐘以後，夜影從濃密的灰塵現身而雲路則咳了幾下慢慢從破裂的鋼柱走出來。

　　雲路看了看昏倒在地上旁邊的五個狼貓，轉身過來嚴厲的說：『喂！你做的太過火了吧？我是要你把守衛引過來而不是要你把整個地方給拆了！你是不是想要整個城堡裡的軍隊都知道我們越獄了？』

　　夜影抓了一下他大大的貓耳。『我之前就警告過他們啦： “大難臨頭”；他們自己不採納我的建議，自討苦吃。』

　　『你根本沒給建議好不好？連給他們時間準備逃命都沒有。幸好他們只是震昏而已。』雲路指著夜影，臉上的表情展現著不悅。

　　『你跟我需要好好的溝通一下；看來你三不五時的來個先斬後奏已經變成常態了。』

　　小狼貓笑著走向樓梯口來尋找出路；其他囚犯請求夜影也釋放他們可是獨來獨往的狼貓裝作沒聽到。雲路嘆了深深的一口氣然後尾隨著他的同伴。

　　之前夜影所製造的震波已經驚動了許多在城堡裡面的守衛。不到半個小時的時間，無數的士兵已經全副武裝的把守主要通道和出入口。官員們把自己鎖在寬大的房子裡不敢出來，而僕人們則是待在他們簡陋的住宿裡。

　　夜影和雲路從地牢裡走不到幾步就在地面的龐大院子裡被擋著。密密麻麻的刀和矛殺氣騰騰的面對他們，情況危急。正在下山的血紅夕陽照著大地；溫暖夏日傍晚已經來到，影子拉長，模糊的光條圍著士兵們的體魄而折射。夜影的黑色長袍隨著夜晚微風擺動；他的貓毛輕輕的被陣風撫摸著。細長尾巴靈活的蠕動，深綠色眼睛炫耀著無比的信心，夜影看起來胸有成竹似的。

　　眾士兵裡有一為身材巨大，肌肉發達的隊長走了出來；夜影臉上閃了一下熟悉的表情，彷彿遇到了老朋友一樣。

　　『隊長你好啊！今天這麼興師動眾的歡迎我們，還真讓小弟我高興的不得了！』

　　此狼貓確實是早前在餐館裡逮捕兩位肇事者的卡特；藍色的雙眼冷淡的擬視著夜影，他的盔甲在剩餘微弱的陽光散發出一種神聖的氣息。『你這種沒大沒小的個性看來是與生俱來的，真的讓人很討厭。』

　　夜影伸直他的背，說道：『假如卡特隊長對我有任何意見的話，何不如直接說出來？你打從一開始就看我不順眼，所以不管我怎麼做你都會憎恨的。』

　　一團可怕的能量氣正在迅速的在卡特身體裡面累積；附近的塵土開始飄蕩，噴射，掃過鄰近的樹木和守衛們。夜影收起了他的玩敵之心，只因為他可以清楚的看到卡特所使用的招數是在《滅天擊空爪》第一重天的層次。

　　只有一瞬間的時間；一個短暫而筆墨無法形容的速度呈現在夜影和雲路眼前。夜影只能用自己的本能來以柔勁推開雲路而本身承受著強烈勁力。能量氣團粗暴的擴散，吞嚥土地，震開地磚，撲倒四周圍牆。眾獸們被無窮氣勁而吹飛老遠；雲路張嘴驚訝的注視著眼前的奇觀。

　　卡特使用的是《大地氣浪拳》；其武功吸取地面靈氣而融入體內；氣息不斷循環，能量氣場綿綿不絕的匯入各大穴裡讓運功者有取之不盡的享用。筋脈得到地靈氣的影響而力量倍增；這也是為什麼夜影感應到卡特的一拳威力不小於《滅天擊空爪》第一重天力量！得以地氣之助，隊長的能量氣有如熊熊烈火般的炎熱，就好比太陽下降，烈光普照一般。

　　火光激射，炎火四竄，狼貓們紛紛走避和閃躲掉下的瓦磚碎片。雖然卡特的突襲使得夜影無法有充足的機會防範，一股力量則開始蠢蠢欲動，反撲。卡特發覺他的勁力有如泥牛入海，一去不回，彷彿被一個黑洞給吞噬著。

　　一聲暴喝之下，夜影全身伸直，雙臂朝天，貓尾豎直，貓鬚戰抖著。無濤氣浪以三角形式突破卡特的炎熱拳勁，震撼隊長全身；餘勁而更是透體而出，波及草木，建築物，和來不及躲避的士兵們。雲路雖在遠端看著，但夜影的《滅天擊空爪》能量氣場還是重重的影響他的內息。

　　在眾獸的怒視之下，夜影霸氣的站著，展現他不屈不饒的精神。嘴角邊暗紅色的血則是源源不絕的流下，滴到淺灰色的地磚上；原本精神飽滿，嬉鬧的表情已換成深沉的面色，夜影看來受傷了！

　　『卡特隊長果真是手下不留情！竟然以八成功力打出《大地氣浪拳》；可是如果你認為以這種層次的武功可以力壓我和雲路，恐怕你的如意算盤打錯了！』

　　卡特用一手拍掉長袍上的灰塵；他的胸前盔甲有一道由夜影打出來的明顯凹痕；跟夜影比起來，他神氣十足，看來沒受傷。『你少狂妄了。三年前你打不過我，三年後亦是一樣！』

　　雲路露出驚訝的表情，心裡疑問重重：夜影認識卡特隊長？何時認識的？如何認識的？夜影到底是什麼人？

　　『的確，三年來你因訓練有素而體格和功力都有大幅提升了，但你可知道我這段時間也不是在混的？如果真的要打的話，恐怕你和我不會在百招以內就可以知道勝負的。』夜影不甘示弱的回答。

　　『才一招而已你就已經被我打傷；恐怕你現在是心有餘力不足，只有耍嘴皮子的能耐罷了！別以為亂掰幾句就可以全身而退；你和你的神隱龍朋友今天插翅難飛！』

　　雲路終於忍不住，問道：『卡特隊長處處相逼，為什麼？』

　　壯大的狼貓冷笑了一下。『奉天雲城城主少爺，飛納克爾斯的命令，今天如果不能捉拿你那就格殺勿論！』

　　『你別欺人太甚了！』夜影展現他的火爆性格，以敏捷的貓獸身法躍向卡特。

　　一言不合，雙方繼續戰鬥；令人窒息的氣勁四面八方刮射，使得方圓五丈眾獸無法接近。兩人身影互相抵制，盤旋，閃躲；各自使出本事來速戰速決。拳打腳踢，雙方招式幾乎沒有重複；震開了又逼近，距離忽遠忽近，同樣的結果一直循環著，讓旁邊觀看的獸群為兩方著急。

　　幾十招以後還是維持在一個令人焦慮的膠稠狀態；夜影按奈不住性子而立刻把功力提高到《滅天擊空爪》第二重天！

　　可怕能量氣從夜影的身子爆射而出，狂風怒吹，氣壓以兩倍力量擴張而更把士兵們再逼退二丈！本來暗灰色的氣勁覆蓋著夜影，但祭運起第二重天層次以後，昏暗的能量色彩被強烈紅光給覆蓋過。夜晚來臨的寧靜已經被空前激鬥劃破，爆聲巨響迴響著。

　　卡特也不甘示弱的催鼓能量氣；炎熱罡勁以無堅不摧的威力橫過被摧毀的龐大庭院。卡特以《大地氣浪拳》第二層的氣勢展開下一波的攻勢。雙拳直向夜影爆轟，瞬間以一口真氣來打出數十拳企圖壓下夜影的凌厲氣勁。

　　夜影很久沒有認真跟另一位狼貓切磋武藝了；此刻看到空前強大的殺着封死出路，夜影感到興奮無比。眼睛閃爍著流暢能量，他壓低姿勢，貓尾斜掃背後，黑袍鼓脹；《滅天擊空爪》也以瞬間打出數十個爪影跟《大地氣浪拳》拼個旗鼓相當。讓人內臟振動無比的打擊聲連續的爆發出來；雙方身影幾乎快的看不到。

　　雖然夜影身份高超，可是一山有比一山高。卡特抓準夜影回氣不足從天空降落的地點而擬聚力量，以九成功力來擊出可破壞大地的最後一拳。夜影料不到狼貓隊長竟然有如此修為，使得他太過輕敵而胸膛照單 全收！一聲慘叫，鮮血噴灑半空中，夜影的身體被震飛十丈而狠狠的撞入一片半傾斜的圍牆！碎裂的磚頭四面滿地的滾動，一陣煙霧噴向周圍；士兵們則是鴨雀無聲，越退越遠。

　　『你已經技窮了！給我死吧！』卡特得勢不饒人，躍過一大段距離，在黑暗的天空中催運起最高力量。

　　《大地氣浪拳》第三層以十成功力逼發出土黃色氣勁；其功力已經行功到巔峰而旁人可清晰看見大地靈氣以一絲絲淡白光環從分裂的地面延伸，注入卡特堅挺的體格。夜影雖然傷的不輕可是他還是很倔強。當他看到雲路正要出手幫助時，一股怒氣忽然爆現！

　　夜影用盡全身力量來展示自己修為的極限：《滅天擊空爪》第三重天！他的血從全身傷口裡無止境的噴出；雖然他的內息難以調理但夜影寧可戰死也不會在卡特隊長前面示弱。倒塌的磚壁被強行的炸開；亂石廢土之中，夜影跳到半空迎接他的敵人。雙爪劈向卡特，一個驚人能量氣團旋繞著夜影，綠光普照，暴風狂嘯，草木橫空；夜晚雲層被突然來臨的可怕氣勁而滾浪不停！卡特冷笑著，他也不避，雙拳灌滿大地氣勁而迎面撲敵！

　　可以震聾旁觀者的爆炸聲以球型震波衝撞附近土地和眾獸。狼貓士兵個個驚叫，雲路則是運功來卸掉無法消化的勁力。

　　等到殘骸平息的幾分鐘以後，雲路可以看到夜影氣息微弱的倒在地上。不遠之處，卡特也一樣不好過；半跪在地上，狂吐鮮血，內息煩躁，盔甲破裂損毀，貓毛雜亂無比。雲路清楚的了解，論武功，卡特勝上半籌。而且雲路也明白，卡特還是有能力來給夜影致命的一擊。

　　一聲清脆的長劍出鞘證實了雲路的顧慮；卡特慢慢的站起來，手持著佩劍正一步一步的邁向倒下的敵人。這已經是神隱龍最大的忍耐了。狼貓隊長還沒來得及反應時，雲路以更高大的身形來擋住卡特。

　　『你最好見好就收，不然當我出手的時候會以全力來擊殺你。』

　　雖然聲音不大而且也缺乏威脅感，可是所有在場的狼貓可以看見原本看來老實忠厚的雲路是真的怒了。一股無法形容的殺氣從神隱龍逼向在場的所有的士兵。

待續……

----------


## 天狼貓

特殊新人物出場： 因蒼爺的主意而且得到他的許可，蒼煌‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特從這章開始寫入本小貓的故事，與蒼爺合作。  :Smile: 
==============================================================

_– 第四章 –_ 

　　一陣沉悶氣氛瀰漫著附近地區；夜晚陣風偶爾輕輕吹拂著破爛的庭院，細小砂石緩慢滾動，斷裂樹枝可憐擺動。在雙方僵持下，粗糙的氣息可隱隱約約的聽見。令人做噁的血腥氣味從四面八方的擴散，使得眾狼貓士兵感到不安和不舒服。

　　雲路的架勢紮實，氣勢洶洶，面對戰鬥力降到一半的卡特卻一點也不擔心。背後的夜影受到神隱龍的氣勁保護而得以藉此趴在地上暗中調理體內翻騰不定的氣息。雖然傷勢嚴重並且四肢無力，但疲憊不堪的小狼貓還是緊閉眼睛，耳聽八方，關注目前的緊張局面。

　　『別以為你威脅我就可以全身而退；先搞清楚狀況，你的朋友已經敗了而你也會步他的後塵！』卡特勉強站直，右手握的劍在鄰近的火把光影之下閃亮著。他的貓耳直豎，顯示目前激動的情緒。

　　雲路雙眼怒視著，身體不動但左手忽然伸出，運勁成氣，硬把其中一位狼貓士兵手中的劍給吸過來。在面前空中畫了一個大圓圈以後，劍頭向地，雲路怒吼著：『你再說啊！現在所有的人給我聽著：這把劍當它一動，你們絕對會感受到死亡的氣息！我說到做到！』

　　雖然狼貓們都有受過艱難的訓練，軍紀嚴格，可是各不自禁的往後退一步；神隱龍的殺氣有增無減，越來越濃厚。卡特也被凌厲的氣息震撼著全身，汗珠沿著臉頰滴下，意志力慢慢的被削弱。

　　『都給我住手！』一聲暴喝使得所有人都嚇了一跳。

　　忽然間，整排的狼貓士兵立刻分開，眼睛朝下，兵器收回。在漆黑的夜空下，多數火把從裡面走道直排出現。一股強烈氣息從中間散發出來，霸氣沖天，壓抑的感受連雲路都覺得受不了，遲疑了一下，擬神觀看。一位不少於六十多歲年長的狼貓慢慢的走出來；身材微胖，貓鬚蒼白，虎斑條紋沿著多處貓毛而清晰可見。一身雪白的長袍配搭著淺灰色的衣服和褲子；他的藍色眼睛散發著流暢靈光。

　　天雲城城主飛銀月終於現身了。他的出現主導了一切；任何糾紛與爭論立刻停住。卡特的頭低的不能再低，半跪在地上，他的配劍掉落在腳邊。雲路不動聲色繼續看著而夜影輕輕的睜開一隻眼睛，注視著高大的狼貓城主。

　　飛銀月停在卡特和雲路的中間，輕易的突破神隱龍的氣場，面帶不滿的表情，眼睛斜視看著。『卡特，在重要客人拜訪的時候你竟然大肆胡鬧！這讓我的顏面往哪裡擺？』

　　『城主請息怒。這次是出於保護天雲城城堡所造成的損害；這是我的不是。』

　　『哼！造成的損害？你還有臉說？整個城市都被驚動了！重要客人拜訪不說，庭院損壞成這樣還有傷害到了我們的貴賓！我是怎麼教你的？』

　　卡特感到羞辱而使得他的臉變得通紅，無話可說。

　　『給我退下，治療傷口！所有人現在馬上給我把這裡清理乾淨！我的臉全被你們丟光了！』飛銀月怒視著慌張的士兵們還有拖著疼痛身體離開的卡特。

　　不一會兒只剩下飛銀月，他的多數隨從，雲路，還有渾身傷痛的夜影。天雲城城主的眼神很明顯的軟化；雙手放在背後，挺背而立，友善的看著兩位客人。

　　『從德克斯城來的神隱龍雲路可安好？』

　　雖然飛銀月很高但雲路的身材比他還更巨大。神隱龍把手中奪來的劍丟到一旁，半微笑著說：『還可以。久仰天雲城城主飛銀月的大名，今次因為有要事而特地前來拜訪；只因不知為何難以見你一面而導致今天的局面。為此我還得要跟你賠個不是。』

　　雲路語中帶刺，可見他對於狼貓長者的觀點很不好。

　　『如果不介意的話請隨我到大廳，也好讓你的朋友有機會療傷。他的傷勢看來不輕，不過不用擔心，服了我特製的靈丹他在幾日之內即可以完全康復！』飛銀月無視雲路的態度反而注視著夜影。

　　一種奇特的眼神出現在老狼貓的臉上。雲路微微上揚了一下眼皮，疑雲重重，下意識的看了正趴在他肩膀的小狼貓一眼。夜影氣息粗燥，衣服和貓毛全染上他自身的血；雖然激烈疼痛使得他無法說話，但夜影的舉止明顯表態不想跟飛銀月有任何互動。天雲城城主輕輕嘆了一口氣，轉身離開；其他侍從禮貌的請夜影和雲路跟隨著。

　　當夜影被安頓在一間房間裡休息了以後，雲路則在塔樓最上層的大廳與飛銀月商量事情。雲路坐在下方大廳的旁邊而飛銀月坐在中央大廳台上鋪著假虎毛的巨大椅子裡，安靜的聽著。大廳環境優雅富貴，有多數火把照明四周，把夜晚的影子強行推開。當神隱龍開始敘述到未來神卡羅大帝國的危機時，他的余光看到一位神秘人站在一排士兵們的後面。

　　『怎麼了？』飛銀月問道。

　　『他是誰？』

　　一聲溫和的笑聲從遠端傳出現，那位旁聽的獸人悠哉的走出來。雲路皺著眉頭，感到來人有股無法解釋的迫人氣息。雖然此獸人面色慈祥，但雲路可以隱隱約約探測到一層可怕的力量正在蠢蠢欲動。

　　一位身材高大，狼毛雪白，身著白色上衣配搭著白色長袍的狼族獸人從黑暗影子中現身。他的黑色褲子剛好跟他的一雙黑色鞋子相稱；下巴的一小搓白色而長的山羊鬍暗示著他的年齡高於八十多；一白一黑，全身上下明顯的對比更使得這位神秘獸人的氣息和背景模糊不清。雖然此狼人看似年長，但他的眼睛深藍色卻發出一陣凌厲的光芒。身旁的銀色佩劍不時的暗中震動著，彷彿它迫不及待的想立飲鮮血。

　　『忘了跟你介紹我之前所說的客人。』飛銀月微笑的說。『他是從另一個北方遠處山脈的純狼族隱居城來拜訪的。其實雲路這次你所講的有關於夢宇克帝國的威脅，他已經簡單描述給我 了。這也是為什麼之前我無法跟你見面，因為這位客人呢，他的來歷不小所以我得要好好的招待他一下才不失禮儀。』

　　『老夫的名字叫做蒼煌‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特。如果太長的話，你儘管叫老夫“蒼煌”即可。』狼族獸人雙手放在背後，故作瀟灑，疑似想以與世無爭的態度來展示自己的特殊身份。

　　雲路可不因為蒼煌的表現而被影響；頭抬高，他說：『哦？蒼煌是從哪裡來的？我從來沒有聽過所謂的隱居城。而且你竟然會知道我族最近才得到的機密消息？不妨跟你說吧，知道有關夢宇克帝國的計劃的人是少之又少；因為不想打草驚蛇所以我們神隱龍族把這個資料列為最高軍機。如果蒼煌真的以正統方式而得知消息的話，那麼就顯著我神隱龍族把關的程度還是有待加強。』

　　『小龍兒還真是淺識啊。』蒼煌呵呵的大笑，雲路則是暗怒的瞪著。站在飛銀月的身邊，蒼煌說道：『如果隱居城可以那麼容易被世人找到那麼還隱居什麼？我們來說說這個所謂的“最高軍機”吧。假如你們神隱龍可以混入狼貓族的城市裡來竊取重要資料和資訊的話，誰能保證你們的消息不會走漏風聲？老夫之所以得到關於夢宇克帝國計劃的資訊是因為老夫的一位朋友剛好也是神隱龍族人。他的身份老夫不便多說，還勞煩雲路諒解。』

　　『我之前有一位信使遲遲不回報；他的消失該不會與你有關吧？』雲路質問著。不知為何他完全不相信蒼煌所說的一切。

　　『雲路沒人沒證最好不要自做結論，不然以後在江湖上可要吃大虧了。』
　　
　　飛銀月舉起了一隻手來打圓場，畢竟濃厚的火藥味已經可以在雙方的對話中探測到。『好了。現在你們都互相認識了那我們來討論如何應付夢宇克帝國吧。』

　　蒼煌一手輕輕的撫摸他的鬍子，一邊面帶微笑，在雲路對面的椅子坐下。神隱龍暗地的吞了一口氣；雖然沒有真正的動手，但雲路可以清楚了解年長狼人的可怕之處。逼人的氣息不說，光是與蒼煌的對答已經使得原本就老實忠厚個性的雲路有點招架不住了。

　　『根據我朋友夜影的消息，純狼族的器械圖已經被盜了。賊人已往西邊的夢宇克帝國方向逃跑。』雲路繼續接上被打斷的話題。『雖然不太了解為什麼器械圖對於夢宇克帝國來說很重要，不過根據我們神隱龍密探的消息，對方已經開始整頓兵力，收買武器商家，還有儲備糧草。』

　　『天雲城是第一貿易城，所以這個消息如果可靠的話會對我們造成無比的威脅。』飛銀月嚴肅的說道。

　　『城裡兵力有多大？』蒼煌問道。

　　雲路更森嚴的看著對面的狼獸人，畢竟此問題已經涉及到敏感資訊了。

　　『共有十萬；不過如果需要的話，十四天內可以從格特奇城還有尼特森城調動各五萬兵馬，總計十萬；全部加起來可有二十萬兵力。』飛銀月想也不想就如實的告知，看來他對蒼煌的印象很好而且更有史前無例的尊敬。

　　『嗯……』蒼煌低聲呻吟，看似在深思著什麼事情。

　　雲路暗自搖頭，嘆息。這次的會議不但感受不好，而且這位所謂從隱居城出來的年老狼族人深藏不露，令人無法捉摸他的底細。在雲路的心裡他還是覺得蒼煌很可疑；就算隱居城的確存在，為何本與世無爭的蒼煌忽然決定返回這個亂世，插手牽涉與自己無關的事情？

　　『神隱龍族的德克斯城兵力有多少？』蒼煌這次問向雲路。

　　雲路笑著揮手道：『恕我不願公開這個資料，蒼煌。雖然德克斯城主冥天狂知道這次的危機，但我相信他也認同某些機密項目無法透露。』

　　『沒問題，其實老夫也只是問問來了解情況而已。』

　　『我倒很好奇一個曾隱居的正統狼族為什麼想要問這麼多？』

　　『因情勢所逼，老夫只想幫一下忙而已。狼貓族和本族其實是有很密切的關係；我相信你從小就讀過歷史了。雖然這一陣子神隱龍族和狼貓族已休戰多年而且神隱龍族也正被夢宇克帝國所威脅，但老夫還是比較關切飛銀月城主的人民。』

　　『這很正常；不過我還是得要提醒一下某些問題還是不要問的太多比較好。蒼煌與世隔離長久，很多東西都已經改變了，不像你所認識的以前。』
　　
　　年長狼人淡淡的微笑，不做其他回應。當飛銀月開始敘述本身建議時，雲路的視線一直沒有離開過蒼煌。



　　夜影咳了幾聲嗽，在半夜醒來；傷口被紗布包紮著，上身半裸，貓毛雜亂打結。他服用了飛銀月給的五轉內靈丹三個小時以後就已經可以順暢的自調內息，運氣來疏通阻塞的血氣，讓破裂的肋骨和傷口慢慢的好起來。疼痛來說已經明顯減輕但身體還是十分虛弱。 

　　在還算不小的房間裡，舒適的床是夜影多年來所期望的；內部佈置也不馬虎，桌椅齊全而且都使用最高材料訂做的；一扇窗戶則是面向東方以便天天迎接日出的美麗光彩。房間舒適涼爽，不會因為夏季悶熱潮濕的氣候而影響到休息睡眠。

　　夜影慢慢從床上起來，走到一張椅子而坐下來。桌上的橘色蠟燭火光投射到夜影的身子上。面帶深思，眼睛無光。在深夜裡，環境安靜到可以讓任何一位獸人都受不了，可是受傷的狼貓卻一點也沒注意到。他心裡所想的事情太多，太複雜了。

　　從對面的木門來了一聲輕敲。夜影頭抬了一下，看到一位身材高瘦，身穿雪白昂貴連衣裙的女性狼貓輕巧的走進來。短灰色的貓毛在房間裡的一絲氣流翩然擺動著；她大大的綠色貓眼靈活生動，細長的虎斑紋不規則的出現在她的細膩的手臂和貓尾上。停在圓桌的另一端，她注視著夜影，不知如何開口，氣氛異常。

　　『妳來做什麼？』夜影受不了這種擬重的氣氛而問道。

　　她還是遲疑了一下。貴氣的雙手合並，她終於鼓起勇氣問：『你……還好嗎？』

　　一隻手臂趴在桌上，身體傾斜一邊，眼睛冷冷的往旁邊看，夜影不做回答。

　　『這幾年沒看到你，而且連一點訊息都沒有，我們都很擔心你的安危。』

　　『擔心我的安危？嘿嘿，我看是想打聽我的消息來滅口的吧？』夜影回看，冷笑著。『你們是怎麼樣的狼貓我心知肚明，少來給我這一套了！』
　　
　　她著急的繞過桌子停在夜影的前面；蹲下來，她面帶傷心和憂慮的回答：『不！不是的！我……我們是真的很想知道你過得如何。銀月和我還是很希望你能回來跟我們一起生活。』

　　『天雲城城主的少爺想把我的毛燒了，把我的皮給剝了，還會輪得到我回來跟你們住？』

　　『飛納克爾斯不會這麼冷血的；一切都是因誤會而起。』

　　『別忘了，維娜爾，當年是誰把我的親生母親給逼入絕境而服毒自殺？當年是誰的兒子污衊我，迫使飛銀月把我驅逐在城堡外面讓我自生自滅？妳真以為這幾年來我的怨恨會被化解？』

　　維娜爾聽到夜影不用二娘之稱反而用她自己的名字直稱，心頭忽然湧入無法消化的驚愕和悲痛。她知道當年所發生的不幸並且知道夜影的怨恨；可是不論如何今晚她怎麼解釋夜影一定不會聽進去的。就算如此，維娜爾還是盡她所能來嘗試解開年輕狼貓的心結。

　　『夜影，你母親的死，我不會忽視的；她的死讓我真的很悲苦，很震驚，畢竟她和我是很好的朋友而且我也視她為姐姐。可是我真的希望你能相信我，事情不是你想的那樣。』

　　小狼貓的面色忽然變得很黑暗。『一切證據都在那時候給你們毀滅了，妳當然可以裝可憐，假惺惺的求我原諒來讓妳的寶貝兒子飛納克爾斯學到神隱龍族的武功。當年我認識了一位神隱龍而成為朋友；幸得她的教導，我成功的擴充筋脈的承受度來強身健體，準備學好武功來幫助我族；之後飛銀月還誤認為我天生俱備有史以來的天賦，傳授我狼貓族人的無上武功。妳的兒子因為嫉妒，因為自己的學習能力有限而竟然跟飛銀月說我背叛族人，投靠神隱龍族；我母親因天天受其他狼貓官員們的嘲笑，叫罵，誹謗，還有自己的丈夫逐漸冷淡的態度而自殺。她死前還誤認為我真的出賣了自己的靈魂而投靠異族！這筆帳我還沒跟你們算清！』

　　維娜爾一直搖頭否認。『當時是誤會一場，夜影！身為你二娘，我不會因為權力或利益來跟飛納克爾斯陷害你們母子倆–』 

　　『妳少來了！』夜影激動的怒吼著。手用力的拍向桌面，使得聲音在房間內爆轟，他憤怒的說：『一而再，再而三的找藉口；三年了！到現在妳連一句對不起都沒說過！三年了！飛銀月連親自跟我道歉都沒有！』

　　『你父親有自己的苦衷–』

　　『放屁！』一粒淚珠在夜影的眼角出現。『什麼苦衷？苦在於我的出世還是苦在於娶了我母親？苦在於飛納克爾斯無法全部學習狼貓貴族的武功還是苦在於我背叛了本族？他不是我的父親！以前不是，現在不是，將來也不是！妳別給我裝清高自認是我的什麼親人！我告訴妳，維娜爾，我夜影從頭到尾只有一位親人，那就是我含冤死去的母親！』

　　『夜影–』
　　
　　『妳別再叫我的名字！妳給我滾開！』

　　『等一等，聽我說！』維娜爾急壞了想握住夜影顫抖的雙手可是夜影粗暴的拉開。

　　忽然間，小狼貓因為情緒激動，牽動傷口而開始劇咳；他的嘴角滲出血水，面帶痛苦，淚水湧出。雖然如此，他還是勉強站起來，吼叫著：『走！我叫妳走啊！給我走開！我不想看到妳啊！』 

　　『夜影–』

　　『滾啊！』

　　一陣突然的安靜罩住了房間的緊張氣氛。夜影喘氣，怒瞪著維娜爾。高貴的城主夫人不捨的慢慢站起來，茫然的走出了房間。等到門一關的時候，夜影雙腿跪在地上，傷心的哭泣。淚水像是堤防崩潰，不盡的流出。

待續……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

哦哦哦~城主跟蒼煌都登場了

好期待後續發展

大愛這樣的蒼煌w

----------


## 天狼貓

_– 第五章 –_ 

　　維娜爾傷心的在黑暗走廊裡慢慢回到自己的房間；不時會有狼貓士兵在巡邏著，當他們看到維娜爾時，每位都馬上敬禮，頭低下來顯示最高的尊敬。天雲城城主夫人沒有說什麼，她黯然的嘆氣，瘦弱的身子被夜晚的黑影蓋住。

　　在轉角距離她房間幾步外飛銀月已經站在那裡安靜的等她。他年長的身材在疲倦的面色看起來更老邁；雙手在背後，白色長袍輕輕鼓動，蒼白貓鬚在大大的狼耳互動之下而抖動著。

　　『夜影怎樣了？』

　　維娜爾搖了搖頭，輕聲的回答：『身體看來有比較好了，但心裡上來說他還是很恨我們。』

　　飛銀月深深的嘆了一口氣，轉身從旁邊石切的窗口看著薄雲飛奔的夜空。在塔樓高處，深夜涼風微妙吹拂著雙獸，輕巧撥弄他們的衣服。原本悶熱夏日氣息被這種寧靜平淡深夜給沖散了。可惜，應該是讓人舒服享受的夜晚，因為家庭糾紛和種種的厭恨而變成無法消受，沉悶的一晚。

　　『當年麗娜的死讓我覺得很愧疚；因為我的疏忽，因為我的愚蠢而導致一位我曾喜愛的女人犧牲了她的性命。更讓我覺得愧疚的是逼我其中一位兒子離開天雲城城堡；天底下有哪一位父親會強迫自己的孩子離開他的家園？』

　　『銀月，那不是你的錯。讓夜影離開這個地方是為了保護他；與其被別人指指點點的，他在外面生活反而是幫了他。當時有不少官員提議要嚴懲夜影因為他背叛了族人而投靠神隱龍族，學了他們的武功，拋棄了我族的尊嚴和文化。假如當時你沒有果斷的讓夜影離開，恐怕現在你無法看到他成長的樣子。』

　　天雲城城主深深的又嘆了一口氣。『飛納克爾斯那個孩子也真是的！同樣是兄弟，為什麼要把事情搞的這麼大，這麼的亂？！』

　　維娜爾輕輕用她細膩的手扣住飛銀月粗壯的手臂說道：『不要太怪他，銀月。也許飛納本身有他自己的苦衷-』

　　『妳還在為他辯護？就是妳這個放縱的個性導致今天這個局面！飛納他是弟弟，本應該尊敬他哥哥的；有事沒事為什麼要跟大家舉報夜影的自身能力？夜影天賦異常，本來很適合學習本族的無上武功；飛納本身就天資比較弱，應自當了解有些事情是不能強迫的！』

　　夜影的出現導致飛銀月埋藏在心中多年的顧慮和遺憾一次性的爆發；被壓抑已久的痛苦和無法說出口的無奈使得飛銀月的性格有所不同。現在的他喜怒無常的把自己的情緒發洩到旁人身上；維娜爾知道她丈夫因為親情所困而變得暴躁而且有時蠻無理，可是畢竟兩個都是自己的兒子，這個問題不是別人可幫忙解決的。

　　看到飛銀月的冷淡眼神以後，維娜爾放開城主的手臂。細長的貓尾有氣無力的晃動，她小聲的說：『飛納做的確是不對，不過現在不是興師問罪的時候，銀月。我們需要互相的力量來緩和夜影和我們之間的關係；你應該要讓他知道當時你是為他好才驅逐他。』

　　『不行。他不會了解當時的情形和我的苦衷而且那時我也沒有真正解釋為什麼要他離開家園。我真的做錯了而且錯的很離譜……』

　　飛銀月邊嘀咕著邊慢慢的離開；維娜爾只能目送一個讓人鼻酸的淒涼背影，心裡不是滋味的吞了一口氣。夜晚的夏日涼風不知為何變得讓人冷到骨子裡頭。



　　在鳥兒嬉鬧叫聲之下，清晨悄悄的來到；火紅的太陽燃燒著天空，把涼爽的藍天變成淺橘色的炎熱爐子。在地面上有多數的巨大庭院；飛銀月則在其中一個裡淺運神功，內息自然流轉，能量氣場綿綿不息而緩慢的擴大。他白色長袍旗鼓張揚的扇動，深灰色的貓毛直豎顫抖著。貓尾敏捷的彎曲，狼貓耳微微抖動著，每一個動作流利順暢，每一口真氣沉穩的吐納；鼓脹的能量氣以半透明的銀白色閃爍著，覆蓋天雲城城主的身體。飛銀月的武功已經達到收放自如的境界，其功力已可吹葉傷敵的程度了。

　　在遠處一根庭院走道樑柱後面，夜影悄悄的看著。雖然身體還是很疼痛但傷勢已經沒大礙了。他深綠色的貓眼直視著一個陌生的狼貓；雖然自己知道在眼前的獸人是自己的父親，但心裡的陰影還是不斷的吞噬自身想跑出去認父的衝動。

　　飛銀月似乎發現了小狼貓的存在；與其終止練功，他反而更積極的演練不同招式和運氣法門。漩渦氣勁像是龍捲風一般往上波蕩著，旁邊草木皆被影響而激烈的擺動，附近走道烈風狂吹，砂石滾動。飛銀月的動作變得模糊不清，看起來好像多重身影互疊著；他越演越勁，彷彿與敵人打鬥似的。

　　夜影興致勃勃的在遠方觀看，受益不少；飛銀月的運氣方式和不同招式都一一的記在腦海裡。

　　過了將近兩個小時以後，飛銀月散氣收式，漂浮在半空中的土石，草葉，樹枝紛紛跌落在他身旁附近。一層塵土捲滾橫過高大狼貓直挺的身子，太陽已經升上高空，烈光普照。飛銀月緩緩的轉身，可是夜影早已離開。

　　年長的狼貓黯然的嘆了一口氣，小聲的說：『為父也只能為你做這麼多了，孩子。希望你能以今天所學的《滅天擊空爪》全套武功來保護自己……你有資格練到我族無上武功最高層境界來保護狼貓百姓。希望以後你有能力來逼退夢宇克帝國的侵襲，把可怕的敵人剷除掉。』

　　當飛銀月離開了庭院時，另一個早已消滅自身氣息而隱藏的人物從濃密的樹林裡走出來。雙手在背後，瀟灑的抬頭看著天空，蒼煌.萊恩哈特.伊亞諾特的臉上出現了一絲滿足的微笑。他深藍色的眼睛埋藏著一種旁人無法捉摸的意念。



　　雲路正在舒服的睡覺；柔軟的床鋪，舒適的棉被，還有大大蓬鬆的枕頭使得應該會早起的他竟然賴床。雙龍翼有彈性的折起來，粗大的龍尾懶洋洋的垂在床的邊緣；半裸著上身，嘴巴張開打呼著，他隱隱約約感覺有人在旁邊戳他的手臂。

　　『嗯……再等一下……』

　　被戳的感覺持續下去。

　　『不是吧？連我休息時間都沒有……？』雲路抱怨著。翻了一下身以後，他把棉被拉到他的頭部讓他的臉藏起來。

　　忽然間，雲路感覺到有人抓住他的棉被然後大力的扯下來。惺忪的瞇著眼睛，神隱龍從床上趴了起來。身穿無袖黑色上衣和深藍色的長褲，臉上和手臂包著紗布，夜影站在旁邊傻笑。

　　『笑什麼？』雲路打了一個大哈欠，揉著他的眼睛。

　　『我不知道原來神隱龍貴族也會睡過頭！』

　　『才不是呢！昨晚跟飛銀月討論對付夢宇克帝國的事情弄到很晚才就寢。』

　　夜影把在房間中的椅子從桌底拉出來，疲倦的坐在上面，看著他的朋友。『所以呢？』

　　『什麼？』雲路呆呆注視小狼貓。

　　『討論的結果呢？拜託請別讓我越問越詳細啦！我的元氣還沒恢復，很累耶！』

　　神隱龍笑著回答：『是嗎？看你到處亂跑，我還以為你的傷勢沒大礙了。』

　　夜影的臉展現不滿的面色。

　　『好了，不開玩笑了。』雲路回到正經的表情，準備開始敘述昨晚面談的結果。『其實我們越談越覺得處境很不利；根據探子消息，夢宇克帝國兵力比神卡羅大帝國還要強大許多。長期處於迷般的黑暗國境外，我們所得到的資訊有限；不過目前為止來說，對方不但軍力雄厚，武力更是強大。假如純狼族的機械圖真已經被對方得到，那麼其實力更是可怕！』

　　『那張機械圖到底是有什麼特別？』夜影伸出一隻手來倒一杯清茶。『我雖然被委託追踪賊人但詳細細節卻沒被告知。』

　　『一開始飛銀月不怎麼相信我，畢竟身為神隱龍族我還算是外來人。幸虧城主之後講解給我聽：那是一張可以製造出一個叫做“獸神錐”武器的設計圖；火力自然不用說，光是它所引用天地靈氣而產生的震波磁場就可足夠影響附近生物三里以外。』

　　『為什麼純狼族會製造這種東西？』

　　『天曉得。我和飛銀月商量了很久但還是無法得到令人滿意的結論。跟多年國內貴族互相爭端的神卡羅大帝國來比，夢宇克實力太強大了。據我所知，在那邊不同獸族都很團結而且個個武功境界都比我們有過之而不及。』

　　夜影喝了一口清香的茶，閉著貓眼，虎斑尾巴輕搖說道：『他們是戰鬥文化的國度嘛。雲路可有聽過邪豹.天浪？』

　　『沒有。雖然我比你年長但關於夢宇克帝國的事蹟我倒是知道的少。』神隱龍從床上跳下來，走到圓桌在夜影的對面坐了下來。

　　『這也難怪，因為天浪本身神秘至極；身為夢宇克國王，國內大大小小事情都由他的親信所處理。我這幾年交友廣闊，認識不少人而其中包括曾經到過黑暗之國做買賣的商人。據說連多數夢宇克國民都沒看過天浪的真面目。』

　　『光是聽你描述就感覺此豹非比尋常，陰沉險惡的很。』

　　夜影張開他的眼睛，面色嚴肅。把精巧細緻的茶杯放到旁邊以後，他說：『他是怎樣的豹，我不知道。但我相信如果跟他交手的話，我們必敗無疑！』

　　雲路震驚的問：『為何這樣說？』

　　『路過夢宇克的商人們有流傳著這麼一個的故事：幾十年前，在距離夢宇克帝國一百五十多里的南方有一個多數深山高聳的地區，叢林密布，雲煙飄散，視野不清。有一位宗師級的狼犬獸人曾與邪豹.天浪比試過；此獸以玄妙的武功處處逼迫天浪，武功勁力無窮無盡的爆發，彷彿天地毀滅，海水倒灌。可是天浪竟然十招之內殺敗狼犬獸人並且用他自修的無上邪功把整座山脈摧毀，夷為平地，以殺雞儆猴的方式來告誡世人他的能力。

　　『擊敗了狼犬以後，天浪回到夢宇克隱居二十多年；有消息傳出邪豹偷走了狼犬獸人的深奧武學而嘗試練成天下無一的力量。』夜影淡淡的看著雲路一會兒。『你想想看，這已經過了多少年了？練不練的了所偷來的武學秘笈不說，光是他本身的功力已經有足夠時間來大幅增強，進入爐火純青的境界了。假如今日我們跟他對打，能勝的機率幾乎是零。』

　　神隱龍點了點頭。『那依你所見我們是毫無勝算了？』

　　『不知道，也許吧。不過從你那邊聽來，天雲城可能不保而且連德克斯城也無法倖免。夢宇克帝國有了獸神錐武器以後會變得更強大；幾個城加起來的幾十萬兵力能不能抵擋也說不準。我不知以前兩大帝國有沒有交戰過所以現在只能做猜測。』

　　『唉！我們是否要請示神卡羅大帝國國王的意思？畢竟只有他才可調動全國總軍力一百萬士兵。』

　　夜影閃了一下懊惱的表情。毛茸茸的手指輕點著桌面，他回答：『雲路可不會有這麼幼稚的想法吧？』

　　『什麼意思？』

　　『神卡羅大帝國最高人物豈是你想見就見的啊？光是飛銀月本人就讓你夠頭痛了；本狼貓還因為你而身受重傷難道你已經忘了嗎？』

　　雲路深呼吸然後緩緩的吐出一口氣，伸出左手來給自己倒一杯茶解解渴。伸展了一下他的龍翼來紓解筋骨以後，他大大深橘色的眼睛往旁邊窗口望著烈陽無雲的天空。『是啊……的確給你添麻煩了。你說的沒錯，我雖然身為神隱龍族的貴族成員之一，自身的地位還是有限。我所能做的是把消息報給飛銀月而已，其他的我無能為力。』

　　夜影伸出一隻手說道：『喂，我可不是在向你抱怨啊。之前我那句只是半開玩笑而已，別往心裡放啊。』

　　『當然你說的也不無道理啊，夜影。國王怎麼可能會同意召見我們？而且我們又能做什麼？如果兩大帝國打起來的話，規模百分之百是世界級的；一位狼貓和一位神隱龍又能影響到什麼？』

　　『所以啊，我們應該也隱居，永久的離開這個亂世！』夜影笑談著，嘗試把沉重的氣氛消散掉。

　　『說起隱居……』

　　『怎麼啦？真要做？』

　　『你知道昨晚除了我和飛銀月以外還有一位不速之客？』

　　夜影皺了一下眉頭。『誰？』

　　『一位叫做蒼煌.萊恩哈特.伊亞諾特的純狼獸人。』

　　『哇，光是名字就記不了了！』

　　『所以他自己跟我說叫他蒼煌啦。』雲路苦笑著。『我不信任他。』

　　『因為他背景神秘？』

　　『因為他的出現太巧合了；我雖然不是說機靈，但所有一切實在是太巧合了。我信使無緣無故的消失，蒼煌忽然的出現來“幫”我們族人來化解夢宇克帝國的威脅，還有這個老傢伙竟然很了解一些機密的資訊。夜影，我覺得這很奇怪。』

　　小狼貓抖了一下他的狼貓耳。沉默了一陣子以後，他的目光從桌面回到雲路的臉上，回道：『嗯，的確很讓人匪夷所思。不過我認為你可能太敏感了，因為純狼族的獸神錐設計圖被偷，蒼煌的出現也不無道理。有可能是他的族人叫他出來解決問題吧？』

　　『夜影啊，一位老邁的狼怎麼可能有這麼大的影響力？如果他的族人領導者真的想要幫忙對付夢宇克的話，那他們會派出更多人來支援才對！還有，蒼煌他一直散發著很可怕的氣息；他絕對不是大家所想的世外高人。』

　　夜影揮了揮手，全身疼痛，面帶痛苦慢慢的站起來。『唉，說實在的，我們想太多也沒用。就算蒼煌想要做什麼也好，不做什麼也好，其實都沒差了啦。當夢宇克帝國開始攻打時，我們連想揭發蒼煌的秘密行動的時間都沒有。』
　　
　　『等一等，夜影，你不覺得這個傢伙有不好的陰謀嗎？』
　　
　　『我覺得也好，我不覺得也好，其實你我都不用去理會。這個是飛銀月和城主夫人他們倆小口自己的問題。他們的安全，他們的煩惱，讓他們自己去解決。』受傷的狼貓冷冷的回答。當他把自己拖到門口時，夜影回頭看他朋友錯愕的表情。『雲路，我勸你最好趕快離開天雲城告知族人今天你所知道的。』

　　『夜影，到底怎麼了？發生了什麼事？』巨大的神隱龍也從椅子上站了起來。背後的陽光照射在他的龍翼上，頓時他的臉和半裸的上身形成明顯的黑白影子對比。『以你之前的表現，你的為人不會是這麼的冷血無情！雖然你我相識時間很短，但我知道你是有血有淚的狼貓，你絕不會這樣說話的。』

　　『那麼這就是你不了解我了，朋友。』一股黑色氣息從夜影的面上閃過。『我是為自己而活，而不再是一個被人擺佈的笨蛋。從三年前開始，天雲城狼貓族人的態度和舉止已經很明顯多次的告訴我了；說實在的，從現在起我真的不想跟他們有任何瓜葛。今天我破例再次回到天雲城城堡是因為我想幫你而已，絕無其他仁慈俠義之意。』

　　『再次回到……夜影，難道你–』

　　當雲路還沒問完時，小狼貓安靜的離開房間，留下一股充滿悲傷和怨恨的氣氛。

。。。待續

----------


## 天狼貓

_– 第六章 –_ 

　　夜影心情沉悶的在天雲城城堡第三層樓裡走動；他無視路過官員排斥的眼神，內心不斷的責罵自己沉不住氣。其實他不想這麼偏激跟雲路說那麼多；如果因為自身的厭惡而不想幫忙天雲城的人民，那麼說一句不要就可以了。夜影不知為何講那麼多的廢話，導致自己的朋友認為他是很冷血的狼貓。

　　夜影嘆了一口氣，右手護著左臂，輕輕的按摩來消解傷口的疼痛。他的元氣已經恢復了六成但肉體上的痛苦遠遠比不上心靈上的創傷。

　　小狼貓忽然停了下來。在中午太陽的直射下，彎曲走廊映像被一股炎熱氣浪扭曲著。他隱隱約約感到有人在暗中的追踪他。夜影轉身但不見人影；除了遠處士兵們在操練的聲音以外並無其他可疑的噪音出現。他觀察了一下附近的環境然後繼續繞著通道走。

　　在下一個分支走道，夜影快速跑向右邊在第一個可以進去的房間裡躲著。不一會兒，一陣輕盈的腳步聲從遠方而來，一個矮小的影子橫跨在淺白花紋的大理石地磚上，影子的主人像是遺失方向的左右觀看。

　　『妳從我到第三樓層時就一直跟著我，到底是為何事？』夜影無聲無息的從房間暗處走到門口邊。

　　小人物疑似受到驚嚇而往後跳了一步。在陽光裡，夜影可以清楚看到是一位年僅十來歲的雌性狼貓兒。在淺灰色的無袖上衣和破舊的褲子包覆下，瘦小的身體覆蓋著黑色短毛顯得更是脆弱無助。大大淺綠色眼睛靈光閃動，小小狼貓耳朵隨著細長貓尾抖動，她整個身體因為緊張而繃緊，不知所措的看著夜影。

　　『如果妳不說的話，那我只好叫侍衛來–』

　　『沒用的。』年輕狼貓兒聲音很細小，幾乎聽不到。『反正我也不是什麼重要人物，不會有人理我的。』

　　夜影低頭注視著，完全無法回應。過了良久，夜影沉住氣蹲下來問：『那麼妳為什麼要跟著我？』

　　她只有搖了搖頭。

　　夜影苦笑著。『妳叫什麼名字？』

　　『安妮.克佛拉。』

　　『安妮為何這麼關注我？』

　　小狼貓兒大大的眼睛閃爍了一下。『因為你很厲害啊！有一點像我已死去的哥哥那麼的猛勇！你跟卡特隊長打鬥的時候我都有看到哦！』

　　『你哥哥？他怎麼了？』

　　安妮的面色出現一層悲傷的表情。『他兩年前被城主少爺給打死的；我哥哥那時為了討生活在街道上賣一些剛採收的水果。結果他不小心撞到了城主少爺而一掌被打死。』

　　『又是他！』一聽到他弟弟的名字，夜影臉色變得陰沉險惡；一股可怕殺氣從他的眼神噴發出來使得安妮不自禁的往後退後數步。

　　『大……大哥哥為什麼這麼的可怕？』

　　夜影回過神來，深呼吸一口氣以後小聲的說：『對不起，嚇到妳了。安妮最好不要接近我；飛納克爾斯是心態很有問題的狼貓；如果他知道妳跟在我旁邊的話，妳的小命很有可能會不保。』

　　『我已經無依無靠了，其實怎樣都已經不是問題了。』

　　『妳沒有理由跟在我旁邊。我不是妳的哥哥，我也不是妳的親人，我不認識妳。別再來煩我了。』夜影因為身體傷口又忽然間劇痛起來而情緒不穩。忍著灼燒的痛楚，他慢慢的站起來低頭看著小狼貓兒。
夜影緩慢的從房間內走出來，沿著寬闊的走廊邁向自己的房間。他對身後的孩子完全不理會；他的心境因為聽到飛納克爾斯的惡行而變得更冷酷無比。剎那間，夜影感到更心煩氣躁，體內內息奔騰不定，腦海被不滿和懊惱填滿。




　　夜影待在天雲城城堡數天來養好他的身體。這幾天來，除了吃飯和偶爾跟雲路到處走走以外，其餘時間都在房間內休息和思考《滅天擊空爪》的奧義。雖然飛銀月有示範過，但除了招式演變以外，口訣幾乎沒有被傳授到；在這一點就已經讓夜影很頭痛了。天資有限的話，武功不能強練；運氣法門如果沒有完全了解的話，那更不能練否則會 筋脈阻塞，內息逆向循環而導致走火入魔。

　　夜影嘆氣慢慢的咬著口中的鹿肉，漫不經心的在自己房間內享受僕人送來的晚餐。豐盛餐點很明顯的是受到維娜爾和飛銀月的指示而所提供的。清純白酒的香氣撲鼻而來，新鮮蔬果則是亮麗的擺放在燒烤過的鹿肉旁邊做為最完美，最高雅的裝飾。每一口肉都是美味汁嫩，醬汁甘甜且在口中散開；夜影多年來很少能吃到如此極品食物。

夜影的傷勢已好了七八成；多日在飛銀月款待之下和侍從們不眠不休的服務，夜影身體狀況逐漸良好而且精神恢復的很快。
在第七天的傍晚時，雲路回房寫信給德克斯城裡的高官，細述這幾天來所看到的情況和所得知的資訊；夜影獨自在外面的庭院散步。

　　這一晚，夜影正在享受難得的寧靜時，一位不速之客出現了。來者比夜影還要高，長相類似但氣息完全不同。一股不善的氣場慢慢的擴散使得夜影不得不提高警覺。飛納克爾斯面帶微笑在十步以外的距離注視著他的哥哥。在傍晚的夜風吹拂下，被灰色虎斑條紋覆蓋的暗橘色短貓毛輕輕的晃動；身穿白色長袍，金黃色腰帶和黑色的鞋子，他所散發的氣勢跟以前夜影所熟悉的比起來完全不同了。

　　『好久不見了，夜影。』

　　夜影面帶怒光瞪著他的弟弟。『你來幹什麼？』

　　『咦？我自己的家難道還得要經過你的同意才能走動嗎？』飛納克爾斯語帶暗箭，開始他的嘲笑。『據我所知，你三年前已經被驅逐這個家園了。經過這麼多年，你應該要更長進才行啊！你怎麼還是這麼的不知禮數？』

　　夜影可以感覺到他的心跳正逐漸加快。深呼吸一口氣，他挺胸的回答：『別跟我說什麼禮儀；論輩份，我在你之上。』

　　『可惜你背叛了本族全部的人去學我們敵人的武功。在這裡你已經沒有身份地位了。』

　　『我知道。我還記得很清楚當年你如何陷害我然後逼我母親自殺。』

　　飛納克爾斯曝露他的獠牙大聲的了出來。『她自己要尋死何必算在我的頭上？假如你自己不犯下彌天大禍使得大家對你徹底失望，她怎麼會自殺？說到底，這是你的錯，別扭曲事實污衊我。』

　　夜影的氣場開始增強。聽到對方如此說他的母親，夜影已經克制不了自己的情緒。怒氣持續的累積，接下來只剩一條導火線來引發不可收拾的打鬥。

　　『怎麼？生氣了？』飛納克爾斯面孔猙獰，環繞周圍的能量氣場更進一步的擴大。『你身受重傷剛恢復，我勸你最好不要沉不住氣啊，否則吃虧的可是你自己。』

　　『哼！就算如此，我還是可以殺敗你！』
　　
　　『開口就一直講什麼打打殺殺的，可見你的品格還是有待加強。我先告訴你，這三年來我可是下了苦心來練習我族的無上武功；我可不是你所知道的懦弱無能狼貓了。』

　　夜影展現了一絲可怕的微笑。『那你來印證自己的能力吧，從以前開始你就不如我。』

　　『偷學敵人的武功然後還可以這麼自大的說，我蠻佩服你。』

　　『你就只會嘴上功夫嗎？還是從一開始你說講的根本是一個屁？』

　　兩股能量氣場互相碰撞，庭院砂石爆射，草木狂盪，暴風猛刮，陣陣巨響震撼附近地磚和建築物。

　　飛納克爾斯舉起了一隻手

　　『怕了嗎？』夜影開始逼近一步再一步。雖然傷勢沒有完全恢復，此刻他體內的能量氣場已經增強到六成力量。

　　伸手展現五根帶有利爪的手指，天雲城城主少爺說：『五次。這幾天來我本來有五次殺你的機會，但因為身懷重任，四處的跑，我再也沒心情與你糾纏。』

　　夜影在三步以外的距離怒瞪飛納克爾斯。『你這是什麼意思？』

　　高大狼貓面帶微笑的回答：『你已經不是我的對手了而且在這個城堡裡也沒有任何地位。在這個情況之下假如我趕盡殺絕那麼我也不會覺得有意思。你走吧。』

　　這個結果大出夜影的預料之外；他向後退了一步，滿懷警戒的看著對方。

　　『如果你還是不相信我的話，我倒可以自己先離開。只是我先警告你，夜影，別再天雲城裡出現了。你傷了我師弟們，這筆帳我還沒跟你算清，但畢竟我們還算是兄弟今天我饒了你，放你這隻瘋貓一次。』

　　『嘿，既然我是瘋貓那麼我就瘋狂的殺了你這個禽獸不如，口是心非，無惡不做的混帳東西！』

　　忽然間，夜影怒吼著，向前跳躍，勁走全身，不顧傷口裂開的後果；全身肌肉疼痛不已但內心的痛楚卻是百倍以上。夜影強行催運起《滅天擊空爪》第一重天力量，黑光爆射，氣壓增強，天雲城城堡庭院再次被血腥暴力衝擊著。

　　可是跟一個多禮拜前與卡特隊長打鬥比起來，這次因為傷痛關係，夜影無法使出全力來對抗飛納克爾斯的反擊。一瞬間，飛納克爾斯已閃躲來臨的攻擊並且繞到夜影的身後來給予全力的一擊。充滿罡勁的一拳紮紮實實地打進夜影的背後，一聲噁心的斷裂聲響了出來，接著一聲慘叫傳遍整個地方。衝擊波炸開，衝撞四面八方，震倒樹木，劈裂遠處磚牆；大口鮮血從夜影的嘴巴噴灑而出，他的身影就像一隻無骨頭的玩偶滾卷半空然後重重的砸在地面上，使得多數地磚因此破裂，彈上天空。

　　飛納克爾斯滿面邪笑，他慢慢的走向自己的哥哥，雙手灌滿勁力。既然談判破裂，那麼乾脆一不做二不休；驕傲的狼貓心裡盤算著兇險的念頭，所謂親情已經被他排斥的一干二淨了。 夜影上衣完全粉碎，貓毛沾滿鮮血，貓尾癱在一邊，奄奄一息。

　　在飛納克爾斯能到足夠的距離給夜影一個痛快的死之前，邪狼貓忽然感到一股無匹勁力籠罩他全身。驚訝與忿怒交集，他發現神隱龍雲路正站在他身後。飛納克爾斯慌張的轉身想逼退巨龍，可是已經太慢了 。雲路的身法比飛納克爾斯更高一籌，使得狼貓完全沒有反應的時間來防範即將來臨的憤怒一擊！

　　禮尚往來，雲路暴喝，推出一掌，充滿《神隱脈衝訣》的龐大勁力灌進天雲城城主少爺的左胸側面，悶爆響出，紮實的打斷三根肋骨。

　　飛納克爾斯從出生到現在有史以來第一次感到筆墨無法形容的痛苦；被強行震開以後，他連滾帶爬的逃到一個安全的距離。絞痛的傷口使得他眼淚直掉，一手護住胸部，另一手在地面上顫抖著。如此亂象使得附近的士兵們和一些路過的官員們全部趕過來，就連飛銀月和維娜爾也一併出現，眼神驚訝的查看被搗亂的庭院。

　　『到底發生了什麼事？！』天雲城城主怒吼著。『你們是不是存心要把我活活氣死才甘心？！』

　　『父親，這不是我的錯！是夜影再次發狂無緣無故的想殺了我！』飛納克爾斯壓下痛楚勉強回答。

　　『這裡到底發生了什麼事？』維娜爾在自己親生兒子的身旁跪下，心疼的看著狼貓面帶痛苦的抱著她。

　　飛銀月轉頭看向雲路和倒在地上的夜影。『給我說清楚！』

　　『那個禽獸不如的傢伙把夜影再次打傷了。這麼再清楚不過的事實擺在眼前，城主為何還不清醒過來？』雲路淡淡的解釋。『自從來到這座城堡，夜影情緒不穩，肯定是有經歷過無人為知的事情。連我這個局外人都可以看得清清楚楚，為何城主還無法幫助他？』

　　飛銀月無法回答。他很明白自己的兒子經歷過了什麼樣的事情，可是他不能說出。

　　飛納克爾斯看到自己的父親沒話可說時，他立刻指示士兵們：『給我拿下這兩個無理的狂徒！』

　　『是！』一群狼貓開始邁向雲路。

　　『給我住手！』飛銀月爆吼著。全身發抖，情緒高漲，他的眼睛狠狠的掃過所有狼貓一次。『大家都反了是不是？！沒把我這個城主放在眼裡了？！誰叫你們這樣對待客人的？！啊？！』

　　維娜爾趕緊站起來跑到丈夫旁邊，細緻雙手輕輕的扣住飛銀月的手臂。『好了，好了。別發這麼大的火，有事好好商量–』

　　『不用了！』

　　大家一同看著雲路小心的抱起夜影。

　　『既然你們處處維護著加害者，那麼我們也不必多留了，免得夜影再次受到傷害。要不是我今天寫完書信剛好路過，夜影也許會在這個傢伙的手下遇害了！』

　　『他傷的這麼重無法承受旅途，我建議你們在這裡再待個幾天比較好。』維娜爾好心建議著。

　　飛納克爾斯逼自己從地上站了起來，滿臉是汗，氣喘吁吁 。『嘿……，母親啊，妳還相信這個眾叛親離，不仁不義，不忠不孝，心思邪惡，情緒不穩的瘋子嗎？妳難道不怕他又發瘋殺了我們全家？』

　　『你還說！』飛銀月忽然一巴掌打了下去。

　　這一聲實在有夠大聲，清晰；士兵們互相看了一眼不知如何反應。飛納克爾斯臉歪著一邊，身體微微抖動著，眼睛怒瞪地面；霎那間，本身斷骨之痛完全沒有感覺了，只有恨和悲傷。場面忽然安靜了下來。

　　『你幹嘛打他啊！』天雲城城主夫人喊著，一手拍打飛銀月的手臂。『他已經受傷不輕了，你還打他？！』

　　『什麼我們全家？！夜影他是我的兒子！他也是一家人，也是我們天雲城的一份子！你憑什麼把他拒絕在外？！』

　　飛納克爾斯慢慢的點頭，轉身看著飛銀月。眼淚環繞著眼睛底部，他笑了。『好。很好。他是你的兒子是吧？他比我強很多是吧？他母親比我母親還好是吧？他私底下學了這個神隱龍的武功不說，你身為城主卻還遲遲不敢開放公告來懲處夜影。他犯了這麼大的罪，可是你處處維護他還以驅逐他為藉口來保護他。你別以為我不知道。我都看在心裡！

　　『從小到大，我都不如他。他天資很好，我天生愚癡；他有人緣，我卻時常孤單一個。你常常對他呵護有加，但我呢？我呢？！你有對我或我母親好過一次嗎？我常常看到我母親一個人獨自在房裡而你卻與夜影和那個女人時常在一起。這算什麼？你有資格說我嗎？我有說錯事實嗎？』飛納克爾斯面對著大眾狼貓們，雙手張開，他繼續說道：『各位，我有說錯嗎？夜影偷學別獸族的武功已是犯下我族的禁忌，這是從自古以來所流傳下來的規定！違規者一律處以極刑！可是我父親卻私底下“改變”了本族的規定而放了他的兒子。你們說，這公平嗎？』

　　飛銀月殺氣爆現。一步跨前，他一手抓住了飛納克爾斯的衣領，另一手高舉，灌滿十成力量。

　　飛納克爾斯臉上平靜，一點也不怕的含恨瞪著。淚水洗刷了他的臉，他小聲不讓其他人聽到的說：『打啊。你夠膽的話在所有官員們前面殺了自己的兒子啊。我這幾年來為了我們家族城裡城外四處奔波，我所做的事情都有據可考。我沒有做出對不起族人的事，我也沒有做出對不起我們家族的事。反倒是你的寶貝大兒子夜影犯下可恥的罪，你不治他已經對外顯示你的偏心，你如果再殺了我那麼你的位置也不保了。你真的敢因為自己的私心而威脅天雲城族人的忠誠和信任嗎？』

　　飛銀月的手激烈的抖著。過了好長一陣子，他緩緩的放開飛納克爾斯。天雲城城主少爺按著自己疼痛的胸部藐視自己的父親。

　　『開城門。』

　　眾士兵不知所措的注視著。

　　飛銀月怒瞪的喊：『沒聽到嗎？！開城門，讓他們兩個走！』

　　『銀月，不要這樣–』維娜爾苦勸但當她看到飛銀月的眼睛充滿了淚水時，她安靜了下來。

　　『哼，原來天雲城狼貓族是這樣的，算我看走眼了。不管怎麼說，我已完成我的任務通報你們有關夢宇克帝國的消息。剩下的你們自己好自為之！』雲路憤怒的譏笑。 

　　不顧所有在場狼貓不滿的表情，神隱龍抱著昏倒的夜影離開庭院。不久以後，大家散開，各自回到自己的崗位去；不時有閒話傳出，使得飛銀月沒臉待在庭院。維娜爾與飛納克爾斯則是走到大夫的住所來療傷。



　　幾個小時之後，深夜來臨。飛納克爾斯深深的呼吸一口氣然後緩緩的吐出。他沒穿上衣，胸口受傷地方已經包紮好了。他在城堡外面靠近後山的一個地方思考著；之前的事情一直在他的腦海裡循環，使得他心情煩躁鬱悶。

　　『媽的！』一拳打向石壁來宣洩內心的不滿以後，飛納克爾斯喘氣著。

　　『看來你今晚不好受啊。』

　　飛納克爾斯轉頭看到蒼煌站在旁邊微笑著。

　　『哼，那個夜影算什麼？他真的自以為很厲害嗎？等我練成了《魔天滅界爪》以後，我一定會找到他然後把他碎屍萬段！我看飛銀月還敢不敢包庇那個雜種！』

　　高大狼獸人點了點頭。雙手擺在背後，他抬頭看著佈滿星星的夜空。『是啊。以我《天魔生滅功》做為基礎的《魔天滅界爪》將會是最強的武功。沒有人會是你的對手。』

　　狼貓斜看了蒼煌一眼。『話說你為什麼忽然決定要幫我？這對你有什麼好處？』

　　『好處？沒什麼好處的。我只是覺得當一位狼人隱居了這麼多年以後，世界變得很無趣。以前的精彩，刺激畫面完全被這個和平假象給代替了；這讓我很厭惡。有靈性的動物不可能都是很好相處的，因為自身能做出選擇的話，那麼邪惡意念一定會存在的。我要把這個和平假象給揭穿，把真理給重新帶出來，而幫助你完成《魔天滅界爪》則是其中的一步而已。』

　　『我先警告你，別耍我。你一定有什麼陰謀正在策劃當中。』

　　蒼煌大笑了一下。『說沒有的話是騙人的，但放心吧，我的計劃裡面沒有要加害你的意思。讓你學成這項絕學是為了讓我能更了解《滅天擊空爪》的奧義來啟開天之門。』

　　飛納克爾斯找了一塊大石頭坐了下來。晃著粗大的貓尾巴，他問：『天之門到底是什麼？為什麼除了夢宇克帝國以外連你也有興趣？』

　　純狼人的面色變得很陰邪。露出獠牙獰笑著，他說：『天之門啊？你可以說是新世界的出入口吧。不久之後，這個世界會變的更好玩的。』
　　
。。。待續

----------


## 天狼貓

_– 第七章 –_ 

　　世上的武功均分為兩種性質： 正和反，也就是所謂的陽和陰。在兩大性質之內，武學秘籍以天之靈氣和地之邪氣為平衡，與天然界的五大元素為補助來推動本體內的能量氣而影響四周物質。習武者天賦越高，自身能力訓練越強，自然所產生的氣場就會越大。

　　很多獸族人士誤認為只要得到口訣，心法，和招式的演變，他們自身的功力就會不停的增加。事實上，這不但是錯誤的見解而且還會因此限制自己的武學進度。其實不管是什麼樣的武功，只要能完全掌控它的秘訣並且自身能量氣能練到爐火純青的層次，那麼哪怕是所謂“普通武功”，沒有人可以阻擋那位絕世高人的力量。

　　夜影的種種失敗並不是因為他自身能力不足。得以神隱龍族的《神隱脈衝訣》的基礎心法來打通和擴充自己本來阻塞的筋脈，他應該可以把自己族人的不傳絕學《滅天擊空爪》發揮至盡。可惜，因為沒有真正的師父來傳授全部口訣，心法，和招式來了解其武功的真正奧義，夜影就算能進到第三重天境界也只能發揮五成的實力。

　　跟飛納克爾斯來比，夜影反而顯得笨拙。夜影因為得到飛銀月之前的指導而學了一些《滅天擊空爪》但被驅逐之後就沒有得到更多提示來增進自身功力。飛納克爾斯天生無法完全練習全部的武功秘訣，可是受到了蒼煌的協助反而短時間內功力爆增因而進入了《滅天擊空爪》第五重天境界。幸而飛納克爾斯當時的一拳正在試探夜影而只使用了第二重天的八成力量，否則夜影一定會當場護身氣勁被破，全身骨頭和筋脈粉碎而亡。

　　雖然夜影撿回一命但傷上加傷，這一次身體所受到的破壞是極為嚴重。神隱龍雲路抱著夜影在天雲城城堡的城門邊讓一位年幼的女狼貓侍從幫他打理好衣服，包袱和佩劍。

　　『乾糧和水都在裡面了。另外我還放了兩瓶藥，記得要給夜影哥哥每天一顆哦，因為聽說這個藥對於骨折，筋脈損傷都很有效！我是偷偷從藥房裡拿出來的所以請別跟其他人說，不然我會受到懲罰的。』年輕狼貓小聲的解釋；她的目光一直沒有離開夜影。

　　『謝謝。麻煩妳了。這些錢妳拿去吧。』雲路以他的龍之力一手撐著他的朋友，另一手拿出了錢袋並交給了侍從。他注意到小狼貓不斷的看著夜影而皺了一下眉頭。『妳的名字叫什麼？』

　　『安妮.克佛拉。』

　　『妳認識夜影嗎？』

　　她搖了一下頭。

　　『安妮看來對他很關照所以我就隨口問了一下。要不這樣吧，我給妳這個。』

　　雲路彎了下腰把一塊小玉佩用一手輕輕的掛在安妮的脖子上。

　　『這是什麼？』安妮愛惜的把玩在她手裡淡淡閃爍綠光的石頭。

　　『它叫做“靈玉”，是由天上掉下來的特殊礦石打造而成的。它有個很特別的功能哦：如果妳集中精神然後把思想輸入進去，那麼我擁有的另一塊“靈玉”就會有所感應。這麼一來，我可以知道妳的位置然後如果有機會的話，我和夜影會來探望妳。』

　　『雲路大人為什麼這麼的相信我，對我這麼好呢？』安妮抬頭用她大大的眼睛看著雲路。

　　神隱龍微笑了一下。『因為我可以感受到妳真的對夜影很關心。這隻衝動的狼貓啊，看來從以前就吃了不少苦頭而且可能得罪不少獸族人士；如果能多一個朋友那對他來說也是好事。還有，以後別稱呼我什麼大人的，讓我聽了覺得好老，叫我雲路就可以了。』

　　安妮點了點頭之後依依不捨的看著雲路抱著夜影慢慢的消失在街道上獸群之中。



　　雲路翅膀緊鎖著，背後一邊背著包袱，兩隻巨大有力的手臂扛著他的朋友，在繁忙的夜晚裡走著。燈火明亮，道路兩邊有許多食物攤位，香氣到處飄散；有一些商人為了搶生意而不理會雲路胸前有位受傷的獸人，開始向前推銷。雲路脾氣也倒還算好，一一拒絕以後開始找個旅館來給夜影療傷。

　　『你再一直找下去的話，夜影恐怕就歸西了。』一聲輕靈美妙的聲音出現在雲路身後。

　　雲路心頭震了一下；以他的修為竟然有不認識的獸人來到他身後幾步的距離。他轉頭過來看到一位身高不遜於他的雌性白色神隱龍族人。不速之客所散發的氣息不但綿綿不息，外表所顯示的高貴氣質反而逼下他本身的豪氣。 

　　『請問妳是……』

　　『等一下再說，先趕緊找個落腳地方醫治夜影。在前面十公尺有個旅館，我們到那邊去。』身穿白長袍，身材高瘦的神隱龍指示著。

　　雲路也不想多說，默默地跟著謎樣的人物。當他們跟櫃檯的老狼貓拿了鑰匙以後，他們走上了階梯到他們的四人房。裡面擺設簡單但舒適並有兩張床；雲路小心翼翼地把夜影放在其中一張床上，然後把他身體姿勢擺成盤坐的樣子。

　　『先讓他服下剛才那小孩子給的“五參固氣丸”來把他的脈息穩定下來。』

　　雲路想也沒想就照做；不知為何他覺得眼前的神隱龍不但有威嚴，她還散發出一股無法解釋的溫柔感。夜影勉強吞了一粒藥丸以後，忽然噴出一口鮮血把床單和牆壁染成一片血紅。

　　『他受的可不是平常的內傷；你先以內力疏導藥力，打通阻塞的筋脈。我把東西放下然後幫助你把夜影體內的邪氣逼出來。』

　　『邪氣？！』雲路驚訝的問道。

　　雪白亮麗的神隱龍放下她的佩劍以後轉身說：『你真的以為飛納克爾斯能夠一拳把夜影打成這樣嗎？雖然夜影本身已受了傷但他的元氣也差不多恢復了七八成。自身護體氣勁這麼簡單的被破，其中一定有鬼。我不相信飛納克爾斯所使用的武功純粹是《滅天擊空爪》，他一定是受了蒼煌的影響。』

　　『蒼煌？！等等，我已經被搞糊塗了。妳到底是誰？』

　　『算了，讓開。』她不耐煩的把雲路推到一旁，自己則盤坐在夜影半裸的身子後面。

　　雲路在床的角落看著陌生的龍忽然提勁，巨大的能量氣開始包覆房間的四周。說也奇怪，神秘的雌性神隱龍運氣法門跟雲路貴族的不傳絕學《神隱脈衝訣》很類似，但雲路卻也說不出哪裡有些不同。只見她開始輕輕的把雙手貼在夜影微微發抖的背上，然後以無上內力灌進受傷的地方。

　　夜影呻吟了一下然後開始咳出多口鮮血。雖然情況看來危急但雲路不便多嘴，畢竟現在運功療傷已經到達了敏感時刻。白色神隱龍行功已達到巔峰而全身開始散發出銀色，半透明的光芒，很相近天雲城城主飛銀月的氣場顏色。過了一個多小時以後，刺眼光束開始漸漸的消失，夜影的呼吸變得平穩順暢，緩慢的往前爬著沉睡。

　　神隱龍嘆了一口氣以後終於從床邊站了起來，用一手抹掉大粒汗珠。『我先以《玄天靈氣》把他體內的邪氣仰止了。他因為本來就有傷在身，承受了對方的猛烈一擊使得深沉筋脈血氣嚴重阻塞。等他明天醒來我再教他如何自己運氣慢慢花時間疏散瘀血和排出剩下的邪氣。』

　　『讓妳這麼浪費修為來幫助夜影真的很不好意思。』雲路微笑著說。他在房間中央位置的桌子上擺放了一些麵包和水。『如果不介意的話，吃一些吧？』

　　　她臉上充滿了溫柔笑容，然後在一張椅子上坐了下來。『我的名字叫做賽芬妮.特麗莎。抱歉我之前對你展現出不滿的態度，夜影當時的情況已經很嚴重了。』

　　雲路揮了一下手，伸展了他的紅色龍翼來紓解一下筋骨。『別放在心上。其實我當時早就應該要想辦法幫夜影療傷，但因為一時心急想離開城堡，所以……。』

　　『你做的決定也算是對的。飛納克爾斯和蒼煌已經聯手要推翻飛銀月了；我這幾個禮拜來暗中查探才發現除了夢宇克帝國的威脅以外，蒼煌的存在更是可怕。』

　　『等等，妳怎麼會知道夢宇克帝國的資訊？』

　　賽芬妮拿了一塊橢圓形的麵包，在自己細長的龍爪中間輕壓著。『我是幻影六騎士的首位，也是這個團體的隊長；任何極高軍機通常都是由我們先做處理，所以你所得到的資料早就在我們完全熟悉了以後才釋放出來的。』

　　雲路往後靠著椅背深深嘆了一口氣並且流露出不可置信的眼神。『難怪妳可以運起《神隱脈衝訣》勁力。我聽說幻影六騎士是王族的親密侍衛，不但武功高強而且更是探查敵方軍情的高手。』

　　『其實我使用的不是百分百正統神隱龍族無上武功，而是混合自身的武藝來演變出不一樣的運氣法門。』

　　雲路從他的杯子喝了一口水說著：『我從我父親那裡已經有聽說過六騎士是由神卡羅大帝國六大獸族裡各選一位出來：神隱龍族，狼貓族，純狼族，純貓族，聖犬族和星恆鳥族；他們個個都已受益他們本族的絕學，每位身懷神功。』

　　『好了，別這麼的描述我們，就算你拍了馬屁也沒什麼好處。不管如何，我是夜影的朋友，所以我會盡我所能的幫他。』賽芬妮的銀白龍鱗在她細長脖子上動人的閃亮著，桌上的燭光以一層薄膜柔和的照亮周圍。『我已經跟踪蒼煌好一陣子了，雖然很想說出他的來歷，不過此狼尖銳敏感的很。』

　　『他自己跟我說是從隱居城出來的。』

　　『不可能的。』賽芬妮很 有自信的回答。『隱居城向來城規嚴厲，而且俠義高人多的很；假如蒼煌真的是在隱居城居住多年，那麼他邪惡的魔之氣息很容易被察覺到的。我想他多半是從北邊遙遠深山裡出來的，而且他居心不良想在天雲城裡策劃無人為知的陰謀。』

　　紅色神隱龍雲路點了點頭。『看來我的感覺是不錯的；當晚他出現時我全身不舒服並且感覺他的氣場強勢逼人。我的信使一定是被他殺害，我族關於夢宇克帝國的軍機也被他盜取來為他的計劃鋪路。』

　　『可惜現在毫無證據，天雲城城主飛銀月目前還沒發現這個潛在危機。』

　　『賽芬妮為何不跟飛銀月說呢？』

　　白龍嘆了口氣。『雲路啊，這個問題不應該問的。第一，我沒證據。第二，幻影六騎士不可以隨便曝露身份的。第三，飛銀月因為家務關係早已心煩氣躁；他因得知夢宇克帝國的情報更是私底下慌張，而蒼煌的出現和給予的“幫助”對飛銀月來說根本是個黑暗裡的光明。光是這三個理由，我怎麼能出現呢？再說了，假如我打草驚蛇，誰知道蒼煌會如何的反應？說實在的，目前我本身還沒有足夠功力可以與他一拼。』

　　『他有那麼強嗎？』

　　『你的修為已經不錯了，應該可以感受到他隱藏的力量。別看他老邁的樣子，我在遠處監視時很明顯的看到他所展示的身法；我也相信那只是一小部分的實力。飛納克爾斯的功力已經很清楚的告訴所有人：蒼煌邪功力量是不可小覷的。就像我之前所說，飛納克爾斯用來打傷夜影並不是真正的《滅天擊空爪》而是摻和一種無法形容的邪惡能量氣來產生龐大魔勁；其勁力霸道到連我多年前為了讓夜影更容易吸收《滅天擊空爪》無匹能量氣，而幫他擴充的自身筋脈都無法消耗。』

　　雲路搖了搖頭，巨大龍尾在地板上拍著。『唉，算了。反正天雲城裡的狼貓族都是蛇蠍心腸的獸人；今天夜影受到的創傷可不小，結果呢？官員們不說話也就罷了，連親生父親也不理會他？我真的大開眼界了。』

　　賽芬妮舉起了一根手指頭說：『可是天雲城是神卡羅大帝國的第一大貿易城，如果它被攻破拿下的話，恐怕連我們神隱龍族也會被波及。這不是一開始你來這裡的主要目的嗎？來告誡天雲城城主這個危機？只為了一位你才認識沒幾天的狼貓而你的心意竟變化的這麼大？』

　　『嘿，幻影六騎士的首位高手不也是嗎？口口聲聲說自己身份得要保持隱密，結果妳還不是跟夜影成為了好朋友並且把我族的不傳絕學傳授於他？這個更是奇怪吧？』

　　『我有說我把我們族人的武功給他嗎？』賽芬妮斜笑著。

　　雲路歪著頭斜看著漂亮不凡的神隱龍。『別再裝了，他自身所激發出的能量氣場有混合著《神隱脈衝訣》的性質，想也知道妳幫他擴充筋脈一定是給了他基本口訣。而且早前飛那克爾斯一直說夜影學習了“敵人的武功”時我就已經在猜測了。』

　　白色神隱龍不語的吃了一口已經有點乾硬的麵包。黑色眼睛直看了雲路一陣子以後她拿起她的杯子喝了幾口水來把卡在喉嚨的麵團冲下去。『真不愧是乾糧，一點水份都沒有。』

　　『妳還沒有回答我的問題哦。』

　　『真是死纏爛打的個性。好吧，我是有教了夜影基本口訣和一點心法；六年前，受到王族密令，我獨自離開國界朝夢宇克帝國方向前進。當時是為了調查邪豹.天浪其中一個計劃，那就是盜竊純狼族的獸神錐兵器機械圖。那時候我本身武藝還有待加強，途中被夢宇克的豹族黑暗騎兵察覺而受到追殺。我勉強擊退敵人，逃離那裡，但身受重傷的我體力不支昏倒在天雲城外面二十多公里的距離。當時夜影和一些隨從們正在附近打獵而發現了我。

　　『在客棧裡多天的修養下我漸漸的認識了他，也開始慢慢的信任他。雖然他的隨從一直要他趕緊回去天雲城城堡裡，但夜影不知為何不但花錢買藥材而且還支付了所有住宿和伙食的費用。』

　　雲路大笑了一下。『他真的蠻愛管閒事的，不過他很樂意幫助別人。』

　　『我花了將近三個禮拜好不容易恢復到可以自行走動；在那三個禮拜夜影有跟我談起他自己的事情。我之後更了解夜影想成為一位可以捍衛狼貓族權利和自由的獸人，但因為自身體格較小的關係，雖然比自己的弟弟還更容易了解《滅天擊空爪》的秘笈，他的成果還是 有限。

　　『得知這些以後，為了報答他的救命之恩，我違背了神隱龍族的規矩而傳授他《神隱脈衝絕》最基礎口訣和心法，來為他打通和擴充經脈。當時我的想法是：就算他知道基礎秘訣也沒關係因為狼貓族人可以由此練成我族的無上武功奧義幾乎是不可能的。我也不知道為什麼會為他做這些事……可能是因為他有一種特殊氣質吧；感覺他有一種不尋常的天賦，而且雖然個性古怪但很善良。』

　　『可是妳卻萬萬沒想到夜影會因此而被自己的家人遺棄，被驅逐出自己的家園。』雲路張開嘴巴來撕下一塊麵包，細細的咀嚼。

　　『妳的心意很值得敬佩，但妳違背了祖訓繼而傳授我族神功給外人而且妳也負面的影響了夜影的人生。』

　　賽芬妮的眼神忽然變得有點憤怒。她抬頭挺胸的回答：『以後會發生如何事情我無法預測，就好比今天你對於飛銀月的態度而大大的改變看法一樣。不管如何，說這些也無濟於事。』

　　雲路雙手擺在頭後面，光滑的黑色龍角隨著動作而折射房間裡的燭光，懶散的往椅子背後靠著。

　　『你們現在有什麼打算？』賽芬妮問道。

　　『先回德克斯城吧。我得要跟我父親報告一下這裡的情況。』

　　『你想要把夜影一起帶去？』

　　雲路點了點頭。『他傷勢不輕，天雲城也沒有他可留的地方，在這個情況之下他跟我回到城裡會比較好。』

　　『如果族人知道他會《神隱脈衝訣》的話……』

　　『之後再說吧。現在擔心這些也沒用。』紅色神隱龍嘆了口氣。



　　深夜的來臨使得馬路漸漸的安靜下來，大家都回家休息準備迎接新的一天。雲路和夜影在房間內沉睡而賽芬妮則是在旅館外面看著月亮深思著。對於幻影六騎士隊長來說，一切來得太快了。器械圖被盜，夢宇克帝國的侵略準備，蒼煌的出現，事情變得越來越複雜。現在已經越來越多人知道天之門的秘密；賽芬妮雖然不太確定此門到底是什麼不過她很清楚即將來臨的危機和恐怖。

　　『嘿……原來是妳一直在跟踪老夫。』一個陰沉的聲音忽然出現。

　　白色神隱龍捏了一把冷汗，立刻從門口邊跳開，全身能量氣全面釋放。在道路中間不遠之處，一個身影背向月光站著。可怕的蒼煌雙手擺放在背後，深藍色的眼睛直視著賽芬妮。一股龐大且邪惡的力量從邪白狼噴湧而出，使得地面微微震動，砂石翻滾。

　　『你來做什麼？』賽芬妮退後了一步，拼命的擬聚勁力，準備戰鬥。

　　『自從兩個禮拜前，老夫一直覺得有人在尾隨著；雖然老夫大可逆向追殺但太浪費時間和精神。剛才妳在遠處已聽到我和飛納克爾斯的對話，為了不讓老夫的計劃受到阻擾，今晚就請妳為市民犧牲一下自己的性命吧。』

　　『哼！什麼為了市民？你從頭到尾都在策劃可怕的陰謀，為了奪取天之門秘密而要把天雲城給犧牲掉！你所說的全是狗屁！』賽芬妮巨大白龍翼全面伸展，龍尾掃過地面，能量氣場密度增倍。

　　蒼煌邊冷笑邊伸出了右手，白色長袍鼓脹飛揚，狼毛隨著氣場擺動著。跟著蒼煌強大無比的力量，賽芬妮的眼睛慢慢張大；眼前的恐怖感是她前所未有的體驗。她忽然看到一隻龐大的黑暗魔獸從白狼背後伸長著，雖然是幻覺但其邪惡之力卻是有實體的感受。

　　『來吧，神隱龍，不用害怕而跟著老夫的《太一返虛訣》回到一切的開始，化為塵土吧。』

待續……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

越來越多神秘的人物登場了~

幻影六騎士感覺就是很強大的六人呢，頗期待裡面純狼族的那位

然後蒼煌終於要露出爪牙了

期待下一篇

----------


## 天狼貓

_– 第八章 –_ 

　　深夜的黑暗比不上魔之氣息所產生的魔影幻像；蒼煌的邪功全面激發，能量氣場重重壓迫賽芬妮，使得神隱龍不禁倒退數步，氣息煩躁，全身被強行壓縮。無窮無盡的力量繼續擴散，後身魔物咧嘴張牙，周圍景象波動扭曲，地面層層崩裂；年邁的白狼頭抬高高的，眼睛往下傲視著前面的獵物。

　　賽芬妮深呼吸了一口氣，勁走全身把四周可怕魔之氣場逼退。在這個情況之下，最好的防守就是進攻！幻影六騎士隊長以高超身法躍向蒼煌，身影所過之處塵土飛揚，砂石滾動，一條凹坑隨著賽芬妮而在地面上延伸。賽芬妮隔空擊出沉厚無比的一掌，烈勁壓縮空氣，以破天荒之勢轟向蒼煌。

　　蒼煌面帶邪笑以單手之力旋揮著，澎湃能量氣場像是一座牆擋在身前一尺距離。神隱龍的掌力與白狼的力量硬碰，爆出巨大聲響，在夜空震盪迴響著；激烈勁力把賽芬妮逼退數步而蒼煌則是留在原地，半步不退，條條沙塵順著他的白袍曲線飄蕩而散。這一拼很明顯的告訴賽芬妮眼前敵人壓倒性的功力，可是她不畏懼的站著，右手微微抖動，麻木感已經覆蓋她整條手臂。剛才以七成功力打出的《神隱脈衝訣》勁力足以毀房裂地，斷木碎石，可是蒼煌卻以自身強大能量氣場輕鬆抵擋，這份修為已經遠超過當世前數名高手的層次了。

　　賽芬妮立刻把力量再提高一層，速度增倍，以遊走方式從四面八方進攻，為求蒼煌一時無法承受刁鑽角度，勁力變化不定的攻勢而露出破點。可是白色邪狼卻守的極穩，還是以單掌靈活的橫砍，斜切，直戳，迴旋來迎接神隱龍的招式。附近的房子和磚牆強烈震動著，烈風暴吹，打鬥聲音猛響；才幾分鐘的戰鬥已把街道損毀，裂土飛揚，石磚噴射，門窗震破，使得居民忽然嚇醒而恐慌的叫。

　　掌腿互相交錯，激烈攻防三十招以後，賽芬妮已經提升到九成力量，閃電般的晃到蒼煌面前繼而以《神隱脈衝訣》第五層打出渾厚的一掌。蒼煌像是早已知道敵人的動態，不慌不忙的側身使得賽芬妮的攻擊落空，掌力在地面上強行爆破，使得大塊地底岩石和泥土遭到強大氣浪而噴卷上夜空；破壞力持續擴大，地層龜裂下陷，巨大坑洞無盡止的延伸到兩旁住宅區，震垮地基，甩下屋瓦，劈裂橫梁。眼睛惺忪的天雲城居民紛紛的跑出自家，慌忙的逃離現場。

　　神隱龍眼神劇變；她突然感到蒼煌的右手緊貼在自己的腰部左側；危機之下，她在蒼煌吐勁之前以自身反應展翅旋轉來卸掉凌厲洶湧的力量。一聲暴響之後，賽芬妮再次被震退數丈，鮮血狂吐，高大龍身猛烈撞擊地面；若不是護身能量氣場雄厚，蒼煌這一擊已足夠把賽芬妮的五臟六腑和筋骨全面震碎，斷裂。賽芬妮面帶痛苦，嘴角淌血，慢慢站起來。在如此惡劣情況，她還是勇敢的面對強敵。

　　忽然間，另一條影子出現在賽芬妮的身旁。雲路巨大身材和厚重紅袍猶如獵鷹維護弱小麻雀般的擋在蒼煌和雌白龍中間。雙方的戰鬥已經驚動附近所有的獸人包括武功高強的雲路。

　　『嘿……雲路也出來想跟老夫動手嗎？』蒼煌挺胸問道。

　　雲路面帶怒氣的回答：『你這隻可惡的邪狼心術不正，暗中盤算自己利益而無視旁人的存在！』

　　『存在？』蒼煌大聲的笑，彷彿自己聽到了不可置信的蠢話。『所謂的“存在”是強者所做的定義！歷年以來，所有的歷史演變都是由勝者所引導，所敘述的！而獸族人們的“存在”則是由歷史來印證的。老夫這次親自出馬則是要改寫歷史，使得假象正義，虛偽的存在完全被消滅。』

　　『你瘋了！為了自己偏激，無理的思想而犧牲無數生命！』雲路大聲的責罵。

　　蒼煌臉色展現著陰險的表情。『嘿……所謂“瘋子”也是愚蠢和不了解真理的人所使用的形容詞。真正了解世界問題的就不會以這麼膚淺的字眼來描述老夫的所作所為。既然你們不認同，那麼就以你們微薄的力量來阻止老夫吧。』

　　話已說畢，白狼可怕的魔之氣息再次展現無匹邪力，賽芬妮和雲路頓時感到呼吸困難，肌膚疼痛難受；黑暗氣場隨著魔物嗥叫而吞嚥周圍生命氣息。賽芬妮本身武功強大，可是基於無辜市民的安全，她無法全面放手一搏；蒼煌因為藐視生命反而不顧旁人的安危，展現自己的力量，大肆破壞眼前所有一切，取得壓倒性的先機。

　　『妳先在旁調息一下，我來會他，幫妳爭取一些時間。』雲路說罷，立刻動身；長劍出鞘，全身被一團強勁能量氣籠罩著。

　　這是雲路在天雲城裡首次拔出佩劍；劍光閃爍，劍身尖銳，鋒利無比；以《神隱脈衝訣》第四層的力量來逼出充滿殺氣的《暴殺劍術》招式。配合自身巨大的龍翼和粗曠的龍尾來保持不凡的平衡，雲路旋身打出數道純白明亮，充滿爆炸力的弧型劍氣。每一道攻擊都帶著雷霆衝擊波，由上而下的與蒼煌護身氣勁硬碰！兩大強者力量互相擠壓，氣團連環爆破，震波增倍；多重氣浪波及四周民房，吹倒樹木，推倒石牆，十丈距離的街道竟然夷為平地！

　　『雲路！別忘了無辜狼貓族人的安全！』賽芬妮緊張的提醒。她看到不少狼貓被碎石打傷，殘骸壓身，互相推擠。

　　雲路心急如火；一方面他得要以強制強但另一方面他又不能鬧得太過火，在這個膠稠的情況之下，他根本是進退兩難！蒼煌大聲邪笑著，很明顯對於自己的傑作而感到驕傲，高興。暗地借於神隱龍的能量氣而加倍釋放出的破壞力正是他所要的；能鬧的越大，鬧得越瘋狂，他就更容易把一切嫁禍於神隱龍族人士！這麼一來，不但神卡羅大帝國第一大貿易城會禁止神隱龍族拜訪而把威脅蒼煌計劃的因素給消滅，蒼煌更可以用這個機會來爭取飛銀月的信任，在旁扇動，造謠是非。

　　紅色神隱龍強把心裡的顧慮壓下，跳上夜空，雙手握住劍柄，勁力盡灌注於劍刃之中。帶著雷轟九天炎熱罡氣，他狂把劍鋒往下劈向蒼煌的頭部。白狼右手停在胸前，下一秒以《太一返虛訣》力量往上推出一掌；白袍激烈扇動，狼毛隨著氣浪被壓平，狼尾在背後高舉與雙腳沉穩的姿勢形成一體。無濤黑色邪勁形成柱狀，破天荒的與雲路第四層《神隱脈衝訣》而推動的《爆殺劍術》第二層功力碰撞！第二次暴響再次震撼天雲城；此威力不下於炎夏雷暴在天上稱霸一般！震波傳到地底深層，使得無數地震滾卷到十多公里的距離。賽芬妮以自身能量氣場來守護著身後的旅館，讓建築物不至於倒塌，危害到正在昏睡的夜影；她的喉頭一甜，血絲從嘴角邊流出，氣息煩躁，內傷加深。

　　雲路這一擊是以十成功力打出；他很清楚的知道蒼煌不會因為附近居民的安危而收手。雖然受了內傷而被震退數尺，雲路頑強的在空中翻了一圈來卸掉無法消受的邪勁，落在蒼煌不遠之處，佩劍朝地，龍翼展翅，一臉平靜，瀟灑的展出不凡氣度來舒緩籠罩大地的魔之氣息。幻影六騎士隊長也很無奈的明白這一戰得要稍微犧牲一下百姓，速戰速決，否則一旦已被矇騙的狼貓士兵從城堡裡趕來，到時要收拾蒼煌的機會就更渺小了。當然，她不覺得今晚可以成功的打敗蒼煌，不過賽芬妮希望至少能夠消耗邪狼的元氣來延遲可怕的計謀。

　　這時賽芬妮的元氣已經了恢復七八成；她站在雲路旁邊深思著。『有點奇怪。』

　　『什麼？』

　　『不管我們怎樣進攻，蒼煌都好像知道我們的招式，攻擊的角度，勁力的強度，來做最完美的防守。從頭到尾他幾乎站在原地，以單手防禦我們。我們則是步步被逼退，內傷吐血，元氣慢慢的被消耗。』

　　雲路握緊劍柄，深橘色眼睛瞪著蒼煌的身影。『妳是說他可以預測我們未來的動作？』

　　『蒼煌比我們擁有多出數十年的功力和戰鬥經驗，以平常的武功是打敗不了他的。』

　　『難道妳已經有了辦法？』

　　賽芬妮苦笑了一下。『可惜我的劍還在房間裡，不然接下來的攻擊會稍微容易一點。我沒什麼把握，不過我認為我們聯手應該可以逼退他的追殺！』

　　雲路心情一振，嘴上露出一絲微笑而點了一下頭。本來微弱的能量氣場忽然爆發出來，紅色之龍把全身功力運到巔峰！《神隱脈衝訣》第五層力量以球形氣勁成長，勉強把蒼煌的黑暗魔之氣場慢慢逼退。汗珠從頭上流下，雲路硬把受傷的身體逼到極限，青筋曝露，紅色龍鱗片片發出光芒，類似焰燒的太陽一般！

　　賽芬妮則是變換運氣法門，以改良的第七層《神隱脈衝訣》祭運出自身特殊溫和澎湃的第六層《玄天靈劍》氣勁；全身雪白龍鱗淡淡透出銀色光芒，不時的被一層藍色氣勁覆蓋著。配合全身白袍和細緻手臂的動作，賽芬妮的模樣亮麗好看，在黑暗中成為一顆耀眼的恆星閃爍著！

　　蒼煌不動如山，《太一返虛訣》勁力霎時又增強一倍，明亮的深藍色眼睛把一切動作看的一清二楚。雲路往前衝向蒼煌之時，賽芬妮也同時動手。兩位高大神隱龍以本族無上絕學要跟邪狼一決勝負。當雲路抄向左邊時，賽芬妮來到右邊，以指代劍，澎湃無匹六層《玄天靈劍》能量氣集中在兩隻手指頭。當賽芬妮拉近距離時，她右手雙指畫出無數的劍氣。雲路配合雌龍而快速砍出第二層的《暴殺劍術》，使得劍影橫飛，彌天蓋地，大開大闔的掩護賽芬妮刁鑽指勁。兩者配合的天衣無縫，大有滅神殺佛之勢！可惜蒼煌不但以靈巧身法一一躲過凌厲的殺着，他的右手都在恰好時機連消帶打不但把雲路和賽芬妮的攻勢卸到地面，更且把雙龍身形紛紛帶歪，使得對方失去平衡，無法擬聚足夠勁力來防禦下一波的攻擊。

　　『敢在老夫面前耍劍氣？真是無知的蠢獸們！』蒼煌雙眼一閃。『讓老夫來示範真正的劍氣是為何物。』

　　雲路和賽芬妮完全不敢相信對手的武功深不見底，他們半旋空中，眼神第一次展現出無望的神情。蒼煌邪氣所產生的魔幻之獸變得異常的巨大，雙爪展開，彷彿要把它的獵物撕成無數小塊。年長白狼用一根手指若有虛無的指向雲路和賽芬妮，一道黑色閃電劍氣忽然爆發而出，曲折的切割空氣，震散漂浮的小石頭！以《太一返虛訣》的第一重《無極劍術.人劍合一》招式，蒼煌所展現的力量不可小覷。劍招就像手臂一般如意的出，如意的回，輕鬆自如，無所不在；在此境界之內，蒼煌的一招就如同瞬間打出數十招一般。

　　雲路，賽芬妮，雙雙中招，身體遭猛烈邪劍氣勁鑽刺，切割。空中佈滿沾著深紅熱血，粉碎的布料；痛苦的慘叫聲音劃破夜晚。賽芬妮強忍著痛楚，把自己投向敵人並且忽然以充滿《玄天靈氣》的一掌回擊，紮紮實實的轟中蒼煌的左側胸！兩龍震退摔回地面以後，全身肌肉酸軟，內外傷口火辣刺痛。白狼終於往後退了一步，面無表情的直視白色神隱龍；他輕輕的按住中掌的部位，安靜看著賽芬妮。此刻兩位高貴龍族人士已經筋疲力盡，功力降至不到六成。

　　過了幾分鐘以後，蒼煌終於說：『好討厭的仙道靈氣；原來《神隱脈衝訣》更深層的奧義是這樣的。很特別，《滅天擊空爪》屬陰，邪之質；《神隱脈衝訣》則是屬於陽，正之質。原來如此啊……』

　　賽芬妮不了解敵人的意思，不過她也不回答，暗中慢慢調息傷口。雲路的傷勢比幻影六騎士的首位高手還要來的重；他半跪在地上，汗水和血水混合在一起滴到已粉碎的地面上。

　　『看來你們還是沒有要投降的打算。』蒼煌回神，冷冷的說。側著身子，雙手擺在背後，他長長的鬍鬚在夜風裡搖動著。『老夫醜話先擺在前面來讓你們認清一件事實：假如剛才你們所展現的力量是八成，當然是在你們還有所保留餘地的前提之下，那麼老夫所讓你們見到的是三成而已。我們之間力量的差距實在是太大了；要有所謂的“奇蹟”是不會發生的。』

　　雲路眼睛忽然張大。『不……不可能！』

　　『老夫為何在江湖闖蕩多年還毫髮無傷？這可不是單靠運氣而已，實力才是最重要的。老夫為何這麼有自信的想要利用天雲城？這可不是天方夜譚的白日夢而已，這是因為老夫有這個能力！』蒼煌深深的嘆了一口氣。『有了力量以後，再無對手。變成強者之後往往會獨自在想：“什麼是真？什麼是假？什麼是邪？什麼是正？”最後，老夫得到的結論是：“這個世界充滿了假象，虛偽，詐騙”；而像你們愚蠢的想要保護所謂的“正義”反倒是老夫最厭惡的虛偽！極度的厭惡！

　　『其實老夫對天雲城一點興趣也沒有，畢竟這城裡的獸人沒有一個是真實的，全部都以虛偽安謐的人格來鑲嵌悲酸的生活方式；可是這個地方卻藏著一個重要秘密，而這個秘密將會是讓老夫更進一步邁向啟開天之門的踏腳石。』

　　雲路勉強站了起來走到賽芬妮旁邊，汗如雨下，氣息粗燥。『你別裝作高清，蒼煌。邁向黑暗的人往往會長篇辯論，以自身歪理來辯解大逆不道的罪惡。無論天之門是有什麼樣的性質，你所作的一切只會帶來破壞，苦境和極度悲痛！』

　　『神隱龍這番話可說的不對了。老夫講了這麼多是要你們死前徹底了解為何老夫想要這麼大費周章的策劃來破解天之門之秘。畢竟這是多年來老夫第一次這麼痛快的戰鬥，你們可以把老夫的話當作陪葬你們的訃告，抱著感激去死吧；也許來世你們可以在老夫所製造的新世界裡出現。』

　　黑暗邪氣第三次展現，蒼煌的力量變得更強大，明顯的想把這個無聊鬧劇瞬間結束。賽芬妮疲倦的運起功力來抗衡；在肉體疲乏及損傷之下，她的精神卻不禁變得空明，清澈，毫無障礙的讓自身氣息運轉和釋放。無意識之下，賽芬妮忽然感到蒼煌的澎湃能量氣和它的流轉方式！白色神隱龍竟然不小心把自己的氣場與邪狼的氣場融合，雖然只是短暫的一瞬間，賽芬妮終於了解蒼煌如何防守他們的攻擊。

　　普通習武之獸人以能量氣來激發氣場，運氣成勁來攻打對方；再高一層的武學奧義則是更加善用能量氣場，以自身氣息運轉來探測對手的運氣法門而決定應對方法。經過多年訓練，蒼煌已經完全掌握以氣探敵的極高武學精髓！雲路和賽芬妮力量強大，但如果招式一早被對方給識破，那麼再怎麼強的攻擊也會被化成無效。蒼煌本來武力高強，配合了以氣探敵的能力更是突破了極限而成為世上極少數的超級高手！

　　『雲路。』賽芬妮小聲的說：『蒼煌的黑暗邪氣老早就侵襲我們的氣場；他以探測我們運氣方法來防範，所以不管我們怎麼攻擊他都提早一步破解。』

　　紅色神隱龍忽然大悟，馬上回答：『那我們怎麼辦？現在我只剩下差不多十招的力氣而已，如果要拖延戰鬥的話，我可撐不了。』

　　『剛才我那一掌是完全沒有經過思想而打出的；假如我以身體反射性方式進攻的話，以我的《玄天靈劍》的《玄天靈氣》也許可以打傷他。』

　　『妳想的太完美了，這根本不可能！』雲路壓低聲音激動的反駁。『光是力量差距妳想讓他退後數步都不能！請問幻影六騎士隊長大人，妳是要如何給他傷害性的一擊？！』

　　賽芬妮沒回答，面帶微笑，忽然無預警的抓住雲路粗壯手臂，重心壓低，轉身而把驚叫的巨龍拋出。蒼煌頓了一下，完全沒有預料到這麼可笑悲慘的“攻勢”。雲路心裡緊張暗罵著，雙手緊握他的配劍，把最後力量全沒保留的寄予在白光四射的劍身上。

　　剩下十招功力的雲路猛烈的劈出《暴殺劍術》的第一招！充滿力量的一劍朝著蒼煌的脖子猛砍而白狼則是輕鬆的側身閃躲；雲路立刻回氣，以龍翼和龍尾在空中改變姿勢，往敵人的肚子直戳出第二招！對方以右手蛇行，迅速拍向充滿勁力的劍身兩側，強把雲路的雙臂震麻；神隱龍差點握不住武器，他深呼吸一口氣，《神隱脈衝訣》力量爆發使得他神蹟一般的往後滑行，好比蝴蝶輕盈的在空中飄盪一樣。第三招接連著出現，雲路疼痛身體承受著七成功力，十二道劍影佈滿蒼煌的視野。邪狼把《太一返虛訣》力量提升到四成，以《無極劍術.人劍合一》與來臨的劍光硬碰；雲路被強大勁力衝擊著全身筋路，一爆一退，熱血噴出嘴角，十二次的震波使得他功力銳減，魔氣腐蝕他體內的罡氣！ 

　　在這個時候，蒼煌感到身後的氣息。『女流之輩還在這裡逞威風嗎？』

　　白狼說罷，手指翻飛，數道黑色劍氣朝著感應到的敵人方位而攻！但這次蒼煌卻失算了，背後無龍，前方胸前之下蹲著賽芬妮！以意而動，以空而攻，氣場連接，換虛為實；幻影六騎士隊長不客氣的戳出一指，毫無差距的準確點到蒼煌丹田所在之處；指力集中，毫無巧勁，返璞歸真，一劍破護身魔氣！邪狼心裡一震，忽然提氣爆喝一聲，五成功力像瀑布般的湧現，淹沒賽芬妮的能量氣場。地面炸裂，大片岩層突起，石塊噴灑高空；賽芬妮慘叫一聲而被洶湧無匹魔之氣場震退十多步！

　　蒼煌感到《玄天靈氣》沿著自身筋脈而慢慢的抹殺掉他的邪惡力量，他面色猙獰，猛然以《太一返虛訣》七成功力把仙道正氣從全身穴脈逼出。一條條藍色《玄天靈氣》以劍型從蒼煌的身體射出，所到之處深坑爆現，把已摧毀掉的街道弄得更破爛！雲路不給蒼煌喘息，立刻旋身打出第四招，弧形白光劍氣橫砍白狼。蒼煌錯愕之下只能以護身氣勁擋護，但因丹田被攻，勁力暫時減弱；終於，蒼煌被震退三步！

　　『好！很好！這才像樣！』白狼怒吼著。

　　《太一返虛訣》八成力量被運出，魔之氣息彌天蓋地，黑暗勁力啃噬周圍物質，把一切變成灰塵！雲路這時已經不管自身安危，他只知道他必須用這個機會給對方致命的一擊。他相信以自己的狂攻可以給賽芬妮機會來制止蒼煌。

　　『來吧，蒼煌！我就不信你真的是無敵的！』

　　神隱龍躍上高空，雙翅展開，尾巴橫掃，紅色氣光隨著十成功力以光束方式照射大地，外觀類似天神降臨，神威凜凜。第五招毫無亮麗的以《神隱脈衝訣》第五層攻下，一劍怒號，周邊空氣緊迫壓縮，形成無限氣浪！蒼煌邪笑著，以雙手打出二十道《無極劍術》劍氣。兩者強勁力量互碰，爆出恐怖的金屬撞擊聲音！蒼煌的修為委實可怕，再次被逼退的是雲路。邪狼終於按奈不住，殺意狂現，躍向雲路；在狂笑中，蒼煌偽裝的仙風道骨氣勢完完全全被強大魔氣給代替了。

　　『化為灰塵，回到一切的開始吧，神隱龍！』

　　雲路眼睛張大，在心情亢奮之下，他毫無畏懼。他想也不想的以全力揮出一劍，寧可與蒼煌玉石俱焚也不會頹廢的敗下！此時，雲路的心境如同賽芬妮一樣，完全不以思想出招，體內氣息變化無窮，使得簡單的第六招變成難以防範的一式！蒼煌的以氣探敵效用大大不如之前，現在他得要以自身經驗和反應來真正的迎敵。蒼煌含恨的以雙掌接住雲路的劍，力量全集在手臂上。在白狼被逼變招之時，賽芬妮無聲無息的出現在蒼煌身後；這次她的去向可不是幻影而已，是真正的實體遊走到可怕白狼的背後！她怒吼出一聲，以十成功力轟出《玄天靈劍》，猛烈的戳進年長邪狼的背肌裡；蒼煌感到護身氣場再次被破，疼痛不堪，體內氣血翻騰。羞怒交集之下，他放開雲路的劍鋒，雙臂猛展，白袍飛揚，十成邪勁終於以毀天之勢形成黑暗球狀，把雙龍逼退！

　　賽芬妮重重的摔在地面上，而雲路則是激烈的撞進已倒塌成廢墟的建築物裡頭，長劍直直插入泥中。蒼煌被強大的氣場托浮在夜空之中，身後魔物疼惜的包覆他的身影，邪紅眼色瞪著敢傷害至高無上白狼的敵人。

　　『很好！能夠使老夫用上《太一返虛訣》的十成力量，這數十年來，你們是首位成功的武學獸族人士！老夫真的小看你們了！』蒼煌輕輕的以手背抹掉血水，他受傷了！

　　賽芬妮氣喘吁吁的站起來，骨頭欲裂，體內受的傷勢嚴重；雲路也不好過，經過一番的激烈猛攻以後，他的元氣大幅消耗；此刻的他已經無法打出《暴殺劍術》的第七招了。

　　『《神隱脈衝訣》不愧是神隱龍族的無上絕學；想必當今再無任何武功可以比這更強了！看來也許連《滅天擊空爪》也都不如！』蒼煌繼續的誇獎敵人，他的白毛已經被汗水，血水，和污泥給弄髒了。『今夜你們能死在老夫的《無極劍術》第二重招式也毫無遺憾了。』

　　『要殺就殺！不過如今你接二連三的被我攻破護身氣勁，體內已經充滿了《玄天靈氣》我看你現在的力量也大打折扣！』雖然聲音微弱但賽芬妮還是不甘示弱的回應。『別小看我們了，蒼煌。就算你再怎麼強大也是會有敗的一天！』

　　白狼沉默了一陣子。一陣騷動從遠方傳來，天雲城的軍隊終於整頓好而趕來了。蒼煌怒氣滿面的狠瞪賽芬妮。在心不甘情不願的情況下，邪狼終於退下。

　　『別以為你們贏了老夫，神隱龍。要不是老夫暫時還不想大開殺戒，明年的今天就是你們的忌日。今晚放你們一馬，但老夫慎重的警告你們：別再天雲城裡出現了，否則休怪老夫手下不留情！』

　　看著蒼煌遠離的背影，賽芬妮鮮血狂吐了一陣子以後與雲路一塊昏倒在廢墟之中。

待續......

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

戰鬥看得十分過癮

文筆也不錯w

兩位神隱龍真是陷入苦戰阿

越來越對天之門感到好奇了

期待下章，加油

----------


## 天狼貓

_– 第九章 –_ 

　　雨，終於下了。

　　多月來的炎熱夏日氣候被突如其來的濕冷天氣給暫時消散；陣陣雨聲拍打屋瓦，木牆和地磚街道，潮濕的味道擴散四周。原本明亮的清晨被一片朦朧雨幕隱藏起來，層層黑雲低空捲滾，微風掃蕩大地，草木隨著水珠滑動而下垂。水潭浮現，有如鏡子一般顯示著倒影的世界；除了雨聲以外，寧靜的小路被濃密樹木和長草從兩邊包覆著，看似安寧的景色卻發出隱約的不安氣息。

　　在雨幕中，一間不起眼的木造小屋直豎在林中；裡頭的燭光輕微搖晃著，把灰暗早晨的濕冷氣候推開。多位獸人在裡頭休息和療傷，強大能量氣場包圍著整棟建築物，黑色邪氣一絲絲的飄出然後被雨水和天然靈氣給抹消掉。

　　神隱龍雲路和賽芬妮正被兩位獸族人士驅除蒼煌的魔之氣息。賽芬妮的修為深厚，所以恢復速度蠻快的；雲路傷勢則是嚴重許多，內臟被黑暗邪氣給腐蝕了一部分，肋骨斷了兩根，多處肌肉挫傷和開放性裂傷。紅色神隱龍情況不樂觀但兩位獸人卻不擔心並且以他們的修為專心疏導自身氣場來加快傷勢癒合。

　　當大家正忙著療傷時，小狼貓夜影則是在角落床上接受第三位人物的治療。一位外觀類似狼貓但是有些不同的純貓族人，一邊輕推著眼鏡一邊以渾厚能量氣來打通夜影剩餘的阻塞筋脈。晶瑩剔透的翡翠綠光陣陣飄蕩，強大治療力量步步把邪氣從夜影的體內逼出。過不了多久，夜影的脈象和呼吸明顯的緩和下來，舒適平穩的熟睡著。

　　『為什麼我們要浪費修為幫一位不認識的神隱龍療傷啊？』一個深沉且隱約帶著不滿語氣的聲音從另一個角落出現。

　　深呼吸了一口氣，幻影六騎士第五的純貓族，泰特雅.卡瑞德斯，從夜影床邊站了起來。白色無袖長袍在她的高瘦身材下，優雅的飄蕩著；雙貓耳各穿著一個銀色耳環，隨著細長貓尾巴的擺動，在燭光裡發亮舞蹈著。配合著黑色短毛，她的外觀不遜於皇室貴族裡的公主，氣息優質，幾乎是跟神隱龍賽芬妮同一個層次的美麗。

　　大大亮麗的金黃色眼睛直視著她的同伴，泰特雅說：『別抱怨了，軒凱。這次隊長能保住性命已經算是奇蹟了；這要多虧雲路的幫忙來擊退蒼煌。』

　　純狼獸人，軒凱.伊特亞，不以為然的哼了一聲，力量加強，把剩餘黑色邪氣猛烈的逼出賽芬妮的身體。神隱龍微微叫了一聲，似乎是在抗議軒凱的粗暴手法。深藍色的巨狼完全不理會，而幻影六騎士第三的聖犬族哈士奇獸人，火林奇. 比峰特，則是搖頭嘆氣，加把勁的幫助雲路盡快恢復。

　　『我們應該要追殺敵人才對，而不是在這個破木屋裡喊痛療傷！』

　　行功完畢，軒凱從椅子上站了起來；高度差不多與在場的神隱龍一樣，肌肉結實，在無袖黑色上衣裡線條明顯，粗燥深藍色狼毛則是厚實無比，不與周圍流動微風一塊起舞。

　　火林奇回道：『拜託你不要一直在抱怨啦！從三天前開始，你一路上從我們會面的地點開始就一直念；你是在麵攤旁邊的老奶奶嗎？』

　　『你再說啊，不怕我把你的毛一根根的拔掉？』

　　『要不是我正在幫這位神隱龍療傷，我才不怕你；老早就想跟你較量較量了！』

　　泰特雅輕輕的搖頭，小聲的說：『雄獸果然粗魯霸道，完全不講道理，整天只知道打打殺殺的。』

　　軒凱面色難看的看著他的夥伴。『實力最弱的沒有資格說三道四的！我們奉卡塔特國王之命到各大城暗中秘密打聽獸神錐的下落以及天之門的資訊；已經快一個月了，我們還是沒有收穫。請問我們要如何應付國王的詢問？』

　　『獸神錐設計圖早已流到夢宇克帝國了，這個資訊你應該早就知道了吧？』火林奇終於收斂功力，慢慢的把昏睡的雲路輕放到床上。他站了起來，伸展一下身體，邊抓自己巨大的犬耳邊說：『 現在最主要的是找出洩漏設計圖的奸細；純狼族一向都會把極機密的秘笈，資料，設計圖等隱藏起來。這次獸神錐設計圖輕易被盜，由此看來一定有人把密藏地點敘說出來！』

　　『此機械器具真的這麼重要嗎？』泰特雅問道。

　　『應該吧。』哈士奇獸人聳了聳肩。他在房間的中間拉出了一張椅子而坐了下來，慢慢品嚐剛煎好的茶；桌上燭光照映在他的銀白和深藍混合色的毛髮上。他看著軒凱在他的對面也坐了下來。過了一會兒，火林奇繼續下去：『聽說獸神錐是吸取天地靈氣，積聚在一個中心點而發出強烈火炮；此威力可摧毀一座山，把一個小市鎮夷為平地使得生靈塗炭。夢宇克帝國也許很想得到這個武器來攻打我們神卡羅大帝國吧。』

　　軒凱哼了一聲說道：『管他們夢宇克帝國如何的計劃，我們純狼族一定會全面反擊的！敢跟我們對抗，這會是他們黑暗之國的敗筆！』

　　賽芬妮忍著疼痛而站在泰特雅的旁邊。『軒凱，你到我們幻影六騎士已經快兩年了，怎麼還這麼的不長進？脾氣還是一樣的暴躁，永遠都只想著戰鬥。』

　　『力量是決定一切的，歷史也是勝者所寫的。在這個亂世當中，沒有完全的實力是無法做出任何影響的。』

　　泰特雅靠著牆壁，大大的貓眼睛配合貓耳轉動著。『也是要看人不人道吧？沒有理由的打鬥無論怎樣說都是不行的。』

　　藍色之狼列出牙齒笑著：『那請問醫術高明的泰特雅大人，我們如果不用武力狠狠擊敗敵人，那麼要用什麼來確保世界的安全？該不是要以朗誦書經來讓敵人感受無聊至極的生活而死？』

　　『你太誇張了，軒凱。』小黑貓白了一下眼，嘆氣來顯示她對同伴無厘頭對話的無奈。『不過你說的倒也不無道理啊；看來賽芬妮真的得要逼你多讀一點書來收斂你這個火爆的脾氣。』

　　推出一隻手，軒凱連忙回道：『不用了，謝謝。我最痛恨就是讀書。』

　　『肌肉大，腦袋小是嗎？』火林奇半開玩笑的說；當他看到軒凱怒火的瞪著他時，火林奇立刻補充一句：『開玩笑，說笑的，別當真啊；我可承受不起你發瘋的樣子。』

　　『天啊，我還記得他上次抓狂的樣子；根本是死神降臨，破壞一切。』泰特雅有點驚恐的細聲回憶著。『那次是為了什麼而發狂？』

　　『好像是一開始我們被一群強盜豺狼獸人給阻著路，浪費了時間。然後把他們打的毛差不多全掉光了以後在不遠之處的休息站裡，軒凱正要享受一碗他喜歡的拉麵結果被泰特雅妳給打翻了。』

　　『喂！你們說夠了沒有？』巨狼有些惱羞成怒的問。『我是透明狼嗎？！』

　　泰特雅彈了一下手指。『哦！沒錯！因為那時歐特說他想要試喝一口軒凱的麵湯，結果軒凱很小氣的拒絕還威脅要殺了他。歐特本來就有點少一根筋，結果他跟這位狼爺拉扯，越鬧越大聲，客人全看著我們，害的我不得不一手把那碗給打飛來終止那個無聊又丟臉的鬧劇。』

　　『我如果讓他喝那不就是間接接吻了？！我是雄狼耶！我怎麼可能讓那隻瘋鳥的口水碰到我的食物？！』軒凱暴喝的辯解；周圍物質被他突如其來的聲音給震撼著，輕輕搖晃。

　　『別那麼的激憤嘛；我們也沒暗示什麼啊。倒是你，軒凱，如果沒有這種性向的思想，你的臉怎麼會紅起來？』火林奇忍不住再次嘲笑。

　　軒凱的臉已經呈現紅色的表情；他恨不得馬上把這個地方從地面上轟個乾淨。

　　賽芬妮手扶著腰部來舒緩疼痛，一邊微笑著一邊嘗試打圓場。『原來這幾天你們遭遇到這種事情啊？好了，軒凱。他們只是在說一個很無聊的玩笑，你就別那麼認真了。今天真的很謝謝你們大家救了我和雲路；要不是你們及時把我們帶走，恐怕現在我們倆已經在天雲城的地牢裡了。各位一晚都沒睡一定很累了，所以你們先休息一下吧。之後等夜影和雲路醒來我們再做打算。』

　　幻影六騎士的獸人各自找了一個角落而坐下小睡；屋裡恢復到之前的寧靜而外頭雨聲則是繼續伴奏著瀑布般的鄰近水流，毫無緩和的跡象。摻雜著偶爾的雷聲，這場雨不但來的急且勁，氣溫還持續下降，使夏季天氣變得反常濕冷，彷彿一股可怕的未來正慢慢的來臨。



　　飛納克爾斯在自己的房間內悠哉的品嚐一杯紅酒；黑色爪子輕敲水晶杯，輕盈聲音混合在旁邊演奏的柔和音樂，配合四周的閃爍燭光。陰沉昏暗的下午使得大地被一層影子蓋住，雨滴拍打窗戶，大風無情的狂吹著。他的貓尾巴半意識拍打昂貴椅子的邊緣，藍色眼睛不時的看著窗外摻雜雷擊的灰色天空。

　　天雲城城主少爺正在深思著；早前的戰鬥使得城裡軍隊第一，第五，和第八小隊全面出動，但等他們到場時，只有剩下廢墟，鬧事者全部消失了。有無數傷患被送到附近的醫院治療，而全城現在已經戒嚴，城門四面八方的封鎖。飛銀月已經下令要積極的調查昨晚發生的事件，多名官員在城堡裡勤奮的詢問和查看現場。數千名狼貓士兵全副武裝在街道上巡邏，使得普通百姓被緊張氣氛影響而感到不安和不悅。 

　　『天雲城城主少爺果然生活的無憂無慮，真讓人羨慕啊。』一個聲音從門邊出現。

　　飛納克爾斯吐出了一口氣，頭斜靠著椅背，眼睛側瞄不速之客。『誰讓你進來的？』

　　蒼煌‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特已經換了一套新的白色長袍，洗刷了毛髮，面帶微笑站在門口。『好歹老夫也算是你的師父，徒兒這樣的態度太不應該了吧？』

　　驕傲的狼貓瞪了一眼但不多做回應。

　　『老夫這次來是要告知昨晚的戰鬥是我和夜影他的朋友們。』

　　『那個雜種？！』

　　『雲路還有新出現的小老鼠，賽芬妮.特麗莎。』

　　飛納克爾斯皺了一下眉頭。『那是誰？』

　　『老夫還不太確定，但她是神隱龍族人士，力量強大，很有可能會阻擾到我們的計劃。』

　　『你自己要找的天之門跟我沒有關係。只要你肯傳授我最強武功，好讓我來擊殺夜銀跟掌握天雲城城主之位，你要怎麼做那是你的事。』

　　年邁白狼呵呵大笑，一手撫摸他的雪白鬍鬚，一手放在背後，緩緩邁進闊大無比的房間。『如果老夫說你的大業是緊緊與神隱龍族綁著，有一種密切的關係呢？』

　　『別賣關子了；有話直說。』

　　『你想要當城主，那自然是沒問題；可是有飛銀月的存在你就別想打這個主意。你和他的關係已經差不多決裂了，他又怎麼可能會把交椅遞給你？在這個時候，你唯一能做的就是扇動人心，找個理由來博取大眾官員的支持，順便抹黑飛銀月的形象。今次老夫與神隱龍打鬥，大範圍的破壞，就是為了這個主意而鋪的路：他們就是罪魁禍首，傷害了許多可憐無辜的狼貓市民，理應立刻切除關係，拒絕與他們往來。』

　　『你是說要以神隱龍族來做代罪羔羊？』

　　『正是。反正神隱龍以後也會正式變成我們的敵人，倒不如現在打鐵趁熱，先下手為強，與神隱龍族反目；這麼一來，你不但可以變成市民眼中的領導者而更能比飛銀月凸顯你的果斷決定和管束的方式。』

　　飛納克爾斯面無表色，靜靜的喝了一口紅酒。之後他問：『你又怎麼知道官員和人民會支持我？這一切都是你所假設的；萬一事情不如你所說的，那麼我不就變成人人唾棄的小丑？這要叫我以後如何在大家面前出現？』

　　蒼煌走到房間的另一邊，小心翼翼的撫摸著一張高貴的木造桌子，眼睛細細欣賞著精巧波紋狀，暗土色帶黃的光滑桌面。『自從老夫出現，飛銀月時時刻刻都拿不定主意。老夫與他講解夢宇克帝國的威脅時，他處處得要詢問老夫的意見。只是簡單的放個餌，表態一下老夫的狼族地位，他就完全相信；可見飛銀月年事已高，分析能力已不如從前，更何況天雲城已有多年的安穩生活，一下子巨大變化使得他無法應付。』

　　『嘿……這有可能是跟夜影的出現有關；我父親因為那個雜種的生母自殺而一直對自己耿耿於懷，無法放下他對那個女人的思念。這次夢宇克帝國大舉的計劃要攻打神卡羅大帝國真是雪上加霜啊。』

　　『所以這個是你的機會，我的好徒兒；只要你肯狠下心，推翻飛銀月來奪取城主之位不是問題！』

　　飛納克爾斯面帶懷疑的回答：『雖然我們狼貓族與神隱龍族關係緊迫，但要一時與神隱龍分裂，這還是有很大的困難。』

　　一絲邪笑忽然閃過蒼煌的臉。手掌下的珍貴木桌忽然崩裂，粉碎，化成灰。『要讓世人知道神隱龍族是如何的血腥，無恥，又有何難？你看著吧，飛納克爾斯，未來的天雲城城主；當時機一到，所有事件會自然的演變。』

　　狼貓忽然對於被破壞的珍藏家具感到可惜，不過他還是保持冷靜的喝下最後一口酒。師徒兩人在電閃雷轟的影子下各自暗算；天雲城人民的未來霎時變得黑暗無比，一種無法形容的恐怖慢慢的蓋過大地。



　　傾盆大雨的早晨持續把溫暖的陽光給隱藏起來；就算到了下午，空氣還是很潮濕。在幽暗的天氣裡，至少有一線光明出現：夜影終於醒來了。

　　一開始，夜影完全不知道他自己在哪裡，而且全身酸軟，疲倦，完全沒有什麼力氣。自從天雲城城堡的戰鬥以後，他對於之後所發生的事情完全沒有印象。半坐在床上，上半身暗灰色貓毛雜亂，細小尾巴輕輕的捲著小腿，夜影看著桌上香噴噴的食物，肚子咕嚕直叫。

　　他四處觀看；在房間的另一邊，雲路正在熟睡著。突然的飢餓感覺遠比自身的疼痛還要來的激烈，夜影勉強下床，半扶著牆壁，緩緩的走向桌子旁邊的椅子而坐了下來。令人食指大動的香氣撲鼻而來，眼前的菜色讓人垂涎三尺。六盤菜都是熱騰騰的，色彩豐富，醬汁濃郁，材料豐盛，幾乎根本是辦桌層次。

　　『肚子餓了嗎？』

　　夜影從椅子上跳了起來。酸痛骨架因猛烈動作而劇痛起來，使得夜影不禁呻吟，雙眼緊閉，冷汗直冒。

　　『別那麼誇張的反應。』火林奇. 比峰特從門邊走了進來。他的雙手拿著一鍋剛煮好的野雞湯。『肚子餓的話就先吃吧，其他同伴晚點才會回來。』

　　『我……』夜影一時無法反應。

　　『唉，就坐下吧，夜影。你之前身受重傷，差點連命都沒了。要不是我們早一步出現，現在你可能已經到另一個世界了。』

　　『抱歉，你是誰？你又怎麼知道我的名字？』

　　哈士奇獸人笑了一下，小心翼翼的把滾燙鍋子放在桌上，然後挺胸的回答：『我叫火林奇. 比峰特，你儘管稱呼我為阿奇就好。我是幻影六騎士之一；之所以知道你的來歷也是因為我們的隊長早前已經告知我們。』

　　『隊長？』

　　『賽芬妮啊。』

　　『咦？！』小狼貓眼睛睜的大大的，不可置信的表情完全展露出來。『賽芬妮？！不會吧？她……她怎麼可能是你們的隊長？！』

　　『難道夜影已經知道幻影六騎士的存在？』火林奇坐在對面，邊說邊把盤子重新擺位。『我蠻驚訝的，畢竟我們算是神卡羅大帝國王族的親密侍衛，應該不會太多人知道。』

　　『我這三年在外流蕩也不是白混的。因工作關係，我自有消息網絡來打聽資訊；幻影六騎士也不是說有多隱密；其實你們的存在很多官員都知道，只是你們廬山真面目和動向極少有人看過及了解。不過賽芬妮應該只是普通的神隱龍兵才對啊！她怎麼可能是隱密機動小隊的隊長？』

　　火林奇拍了一下手。『好！夜影果然與眾不同；不但武功高強，天賦過人，而且消息靈通，能完全掌握重要資訊來把握生存之道。難怪我們這個團體的第六位空檔非你莫屬！其實幾年前你救了賽芬妮時，她就已經是高層軍階了；後來她得到卡塔特國王的賞識而成功當上幻影六騎士的首位。我們則是她親手過濾數百名獸族人士而特別選出來的。』

　　夜影咳了幾聲，一手顫抖的指向火林奇。『等……等等！先回到早前你說的什麼第六位空檔？』

　　『嗯？你不知道嗎？賽芬妮這次來到天雲城除了打聽消息以外，還為了要拉攏你進來我們幻影騎士而四處尋找你啊。』

　　『別跟我開玩笑了，阿……阿奇。』夜影有點不習慣的稱呼眼前武藝高強的獸人。『我完全沒有實力，不但被人打的半死不活而且你們也不知道我的來歷。我憑什麼資格參加幻影六騎士？』

　　火林奇夾了一顆兔肉，細細品嚐了一陣子以後，他的藍色眼睛直視著眼前的狼貓。『詳細的我也不知道，不過假如賽芬妮有意思要讓你補缺最後一個位置的話，她一定有她的道理。唉，別想太多了，先吃飯吧。要不然等大胃王出現了以後，我親手烹煮的美食會馬上消失。』

　　『是在說誰啊？』

　　賽芬妮，泰特雅和軒凱忽然打開門而走了進來。他們全身濕嗒嗒的，腳邊積聚了一堆水潭。

　　火林奇連忙傻笑，遞出數雙筷子和叉子。『來來來，大家趁熱吃啊。』

　　軒凱指著手忙腳亂的聖犬族獸人。『你別在背後說壞話啊。』

　　『我又沒有說你；剛才我是在跟夜影聊天。』

　　小狼貓伸直了一下背，看著賽芬妮坐在他的旁邊。雌性神隱龍雖然因為傷勢而導致面色有點憔悴，但她還是笑容滿面的看著夜影，使得夜影有點臉紅。

　　『好久不見了，夜影！很高興看到你的氣色好很多，之前我還在擔心呢。』

　　『賽芬妮，真的很久了。這幾年妳過得還好嗎？』

　　高大神隱龍點頭回答：『還可以。這陣子因為任務而到處跑。幸好我得要來一趟天雲城來調查一些事情；因為巧合而遇到你和雲路。』

　　『雲路怎麼樣了？』夜影看著還在休息的朋友。『他沒事吧？發生了什麼事？』

　　『你們遇到了惡魔啊。』軒凱吃著一塊鹿肉。『要不是我們及時出現，賽芬妮和雲路早就被殺或是被擒了。』

　　夜影一頭霧水的看著賽芬妮。

　　『算了。這說來話長啊；還是先吃飯吧，身體要緊。』神隱龍輕輕的把她細長的手放在夜影的肩膀上。

　　『等一下，賽芬妮。我聽說妳想讓我成為六騎士之一？』

　　『阿奇！』軒凱和泰特雅不約而同的吼了一聲。

　　哈士奇獸人筷子上的青菜掉了下來，眼睛大大的東看西看。『我又怎麼了？』

　　巨大藍狼狠瞪著說：『賽芬妮的主意還沒完全構思好，你就這麼的大嘴巴說了出來？！』

　　『阿奇，你也真是的……』泰特雅嘆氣搖頭，彷彿她的同伴犯了什麼彌天大錯一般。

　　『我……不對，你們不是說好要讓夜影成為隊員嗎？！』

　　黑貓繼續搖頭。『那只是在說說而已；我們也還沒決定好啊！』

　　『沒錯！夜影的實力還有待觀察。』軒凱立刻補充一句。『而且歐特也不在，所以這個決定還是無法被認同！』

　　賽芬妮嘆了一口氣，眼睛向她的同伴們瞄了一下，之後落在夜影身上。『我是隊長，你們是我選出來的。我本身就可以做出最後決定而且也不需要任何其他獸族人士的認同。』

　　夜影憋住呼吸，緊張的看著他的朋友。

　　賽芬妮終於問：『夜影，你有沒有興趣加入幻影六騎士成為第六位隊員？』

……待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

哦哦哦哦~~蒼煌的計畫真是超邪惡的阿

然後獸神椎真是恐怖的武器www

不知道夜影的選擇會是什麼呢

----------


## 天狼貓

第九章好難寫啊～ （趴地
為了要凸顯蒼煌的邪惡，絞盡腦汁把故事掰出來XD

----------


## 天狼貓

_-第十章-_

　　又一次的閃電夾雜著震撼大地的雷轟，屋外樹林嗖嗖的抖動，綠葉空中飄蕩，樹枝隨著大風彎曲。外面景色和氣候頗亂，屋內的氣氛也好不到哪去；夜影呆呆的看著賽芬妮，其他獸人也驚訝的注視幻影六騎士首位。

　　『妳不是開玩笑的吧？』軒凱終於打破凝重的氣氛。

　　『我看起來像是在開玩笑的嗎？』賽芬妮的視線一直沒有離開過眼前的狼貓。

　　黑貓泰特雅推了一下眼鏡。『隊長，這可不是鬧著玩的呀；夜影雖然實力不算弱但要獨當一面成為我們之一還尚之過早。妳在療傷時，我曾探測他體內能量氣場；夜影天資不錯，可惜學藝不精，導致兩種不同武功互相抵制使得他自身力量無法收放自如。』

　　『這是由我造成的所以怪不了他。』賽芬妮握住夜影的手，巨大龍翼從後面保護著灰色狼貓。她抬頭看著另外三位同伴說：『當年是我破壞了我族的規矩，傳授《神隱脈衝訣》給夜影，企圖讓他擴充筋脈來更有效率的練習《滅天擊空爪》奧義；但因為我只教他基層口訣，夜影反而無法讓澎湃無匹的脈衝勁融合陰性的能量氣而導致氣血不足，無法凝聚正統氣場來提高自身能力。要不是我教導無方，夜影也不會傷成這樣。』

　　『妳自己的過錯不能與我們幻影六騎士的決定混為一談。』軒凱直說，不顧局面而展現自己的想法。『如果妳是為了彌補過錯而讓夜影參加，那麼我第一個不答應。現在的局勢不容我們嘗試新主意然後發現做錯了才來反悔。別忘了，除了調查我們狼族獸神錐機械圖被偷的事件以外，我們還得要尋找天之門的資訊。昨天雲路和妳被蒼煌打敗，此狼是誰，真正實力又如何，我們都不知道；他如何在天雲城裡參一腳來影響夢宇克帝國和神卡羅大帝國的情勢，我們也沒有實際的消息。目前為止，我看這個情況只會越來越麻煩；我們沒有多餘的時間照顧這位狼貓。』

　　『可是夜影他絕對有一定的實力！』白色神隱龍堅決的說。『多年來，夜影是第一位能夠吸收我族的無上功力而不爆體而亡；他雖然目前武功還有待加強和磨練，但我相信他可以幫助我們來克服即將來臨的困境。』

　　夜影深呼吸一口氣以後，大聲的打岔：『各位，請等一下，聽我說。』

　　全部的獸人看著狼貓。

　　『我很感激賽芬妮對我這麼有信心；老實說，雖然我也很想加入幻影六騎士來為國家做一些事，可是我了解本身的極限和能耐。我並非強壯，體能來說更是慘的離譜。武功不用說了；跟普通獸族切磋還混的過去可是一旦遇到高手級的武學人士我差不多是被秒殺。論功力，我不行；論經驗，我沒有；論背景，我現在是人人看了就討厭的叛徒，丟光狼貓族人的臉。』

　　『夜影，你並不是這樣的-』賽芬妮立刻幫她的朋友說話，可是夜影搖了搖頭。

　　『其實我學習神隱龍族的不傳絕學是我自己所做的錯誤決定。這完全不是賽芬妮妳的錯；不管其他人怎麼說，我自己做的決定應該是要由我來承擔。妳當時只是好心的想幫我一把，試問：旁人憑什麼對妳有任何的偏見和評論？他們不懂來事情的龍去脈然後憑自己的狹小思想來灌輸不公平，不正確的理念和批評。在這一點，我得要慎重的告訴各位：賽芬妮從一開始就沒有錯，是我破壞了神隱龍的規矩而接受了外人的武功，使得我族蒙羞，沒臉見人。

　　『這三年來，我在外頭獨自生活，想了很多。一開始我埋怨大家因為我不認為我有做錯什麼。在我的眼裡，只要能夠幫助我的族人，那麼無論什麼樣的結果我都可以接受；可惜現實卻不是我所想像的。文化，社會，道德觀念，這些我應該早就想到的。當時我興高采烈的學習《神隱脈衝訣》就是我所犯的最大忌諱，可是我還是以為我是對的。直到我母親的死和大家對我的負面觀感，我才了解是我自己太自私，太幼稚，以為事情就是那麼的簡單。

　　『既然事情已經發生了，那我也接受了。可是如果今天我就這麼的接受賽芬妮的邀請，不顧自己的愚蠢和極限，那麼對於你們卻是大大的不公平。所以我決定婉拒賽芬妮的好意。』

　　一陣的安靜反而使得房間氣氛更為凝重。

　　白色神隱龍嘆了口氣，帶著失望的眼神微笑著。『如果這是你的決定那我也不好再繼續強迫你。我真的認為你很適合第六位的位置因為你是唯一能同時運用兩種不同性質的無上武功。』

　　火林奇咳了一聲，說道：『飯菜都要涼了大家快點吃吧。』

　　『你真的很不會打圓場耶。』泰特雅向哈士奇彈了一塊骨頭。

　　『那是賽芬妮的工作，我的工作就是煮這一頓飯。你們再一直不吃的話大胃王就快吃掉了。』

　　所有人都同時看著正在大口吞下燒肉和青菜的軒凱。

　　藍狼抬頭看了一下，嘴巴裡塞滿了食物。他勉強吞下了以後回答：『你們都一直在說話不吃飯，我肚子餓先吃也算犯法嗎？』

　　大家忽然笑了出來。這頓飯算是夜影這三年來頭一次感到溫馨的一餐。他看著眼前四位幻影騎士，一股安全感忽然湧上心頭，讓夜影覺得未來不管發生什麼事都可以解決。當大家邊聊邊吃時，夜影發現他的神隱龍朋友雲路逐漸醒過來。

　　『雲路！』

　　賽芬妮和夜影同時站了起來走到受傷的紅龍旁邊。胸口疼痛不堪，四肢麻木感覺使得曾經健康強壯紅色之龍看起來很虛弱。

　　『這裡是……』

　　賽芬妮坐在床的旁邊。『太好了，你醒來了；這裡是在天雲城西南方的饅頭湖附近，也是我們常用的休息據點，很安全的。』

　　『饅頭……湖？』

　　『阿奇取的名字。』藍狼解釋著。『我個人覺得很悲慘，連一個無名湖也被別人以食物取名。』

　　火林奇在餐桌旁邊喝著一口茶。『你們不覺得它長得有點像饅頭嗎？』

　　『你乾脆別當騎士了，改換賣饅頭燒餅油條吧你。』軒凱瞪了一眼。

　　雲路皺著眉頭，感到體內氣血灼熱，內息翻騰不定使得他渾身不舒服；除了感到反胃以外，他更承受著肋骨斷裂之痛。『我還活著？』

　　『我們差點小命不保；幸虧有我的同伴出現不然現在可能兇多吉少了。』賽芬妮下意識握住自己微微疼痛的手臂。

　　『雲路，你還好吧？』夜影擔憂的問候。

　　巨龍抬頭看著他的朋友，微笑的答：『至少死不了。你呢？身體怎麼樣了？有沒有比較好了？』

　　『傷成這樣還有心情顧慮到別人？』黑貓泰特雅小聲的說。她輕盈的在雲路前面蹲了下來，以她《仙靈氣療術》的強大氣場來探測神隱龍體內的傷勢。『內臟瘀血有開始消散了；筋脈損傷雖然大不過有慢慢癒合的現象；至於骨架損傷嘛……你這一個月絕對不能大幅走動，否則裂處會更加擴大，到時連我都不能保證不會有後遺症留下。』

　　『是妳救了我嗎？』雲路笑著問道。

　　『別把功勞全給她啊！』火林奇站在軒凱旁邊。哈士奇獸人說：『我們大家都浪費了自身修為來幫你們療傷；要不是我們功力深厚，不然在你們大家身體裡面的邪氣很難排除。』

　　雲路點了一下頭。『謝謝你們。』

　　在賽芬妮的介紹之下，雲路認識了幻影騎士的獸人們之後繼續休息著。大家和樂的回到飯桌享受著美味食物讓他們的五臟廟完全飽和，身心充滿了力量。雖然外面雨大可是屋裡的氣氛卻不 因天氣而受到影響。

　　在飯後的幾個小時以後外面雨勢終於緩和了下來。黑暗的天空迎接著來臨的夜晚使得溫度更為濕冷。夜影雖然疲憊不堪但他還是與白龍賽芬妮在外頭走動，紓解筋骨，順便聊聊。

　　『真的很久沒看到妳了。』灰色小狼貓抬頭看著高大神隱龍，高興的說著。

　　賽芬妮展示著溫柔的微笑回答：『是啊。自從我傳授給你《神隱脈衝訣》之後，我因為公務關係所以在神卡羅大帝國裡到處跑。很多事情要調查，很多問題要解決，當然也要跟卡塔特國王提交報告，告知國內大致情況。』

　　『幸虧妳和其他騎士們剛好出現來幫我們，要不然雲路和我可能因為蒼煌而……』

　　『別這樣講。其實我也沒什麼用；蒼煌的實力遠在我之上而且看來當時他還留有一手，根本未盡全力。他如果想殺我們那簡直是易如反掌。』

　　跟著賽芬妮慢慢的在森林小路上走，夜影深思著，貓尾輕輕在腿後面擺動。『這個蒼煌……他到底有什麼企圖？假如他是為了權力和位置，那麼他應該也知道光是他一個人幾乎不可能有影響力的。』
　　
　　『我們六騎士就是為了了解他的動機而追踪他和調查他所經過的地方。』賽芬妮看著四周的大樹，雙龍翼微微在背後展開與她的白色長袍鼓動著。『在比傑卡特城裡的獅王貴族得到消息這幾年來各大城市有異動。除了純狼族的機械圖被盜以外，其他城市的一些貴重東西也被偷：武學秘笈，軍事情報等之類的；讓人匪夷所思的是這些事件裡好像沒有牽涉到夢宇克帝國但蒼煌卻出現這些地區。』

　　『聽起來好像除了夢宇克帝國的威脅之外，神卡羅大帝國裡也是問題一大堆。』

　　『所以我們需要更多資源和力量來確保國家的安全。』賽芬妮低頭看著夜影。『三年前之所以傳授給你我族的無上武學是因為我希望未來你可以助我們六騎士一臂之力。』

　　夜影嘆了一口氣回答：『不是我不想而是我不能。』

　　『你不能？』

　　『幻影六騎士說到底也是一個高貴的職位，可以說是許多獸族人士所期望的；但這個職位需要有一定的實力才可以拿到。今天如果因為朋友關係而加入幻影六騎士，那麼這不單是對你們不尊敬而且對我也很不好。我寧可不接受也不要外人說我是非；這幾年來，我在天雲城已經充分的體驗過了。』

　　賽芬妮安靜的點了點頭。之後她看著烏雲密布的夜晚天空，雙手擺在背後，小聲的說：『你說的沒錯。我實在是太過積極的想找一位可以補缺我們隊裡的最後一個位子，而在這個過程中我沒有仔細的思考過所有的可能性。』

　　狼貓笑容滿面的回答：『賽芬妮也不需要太過絕望；我說我現在拒絕並不代表以後不會加入你們。』

　　『你的意思是……？』

　　夜影深綠色的眼睛在僅有稀少的夜空光線裡閃爍著無比的自信。『我要從頭開始訓練，把《滅天擊空爪》和《神隱脈衝訣》成功的自然融會貫通，成為一體，讓我能夠自由自在的把真正力量充分的發揮出來！』



　　深夜寧靜是繁忙人物所需要來安撫雜亂的思緒。對於飛納克爾斯來說，他要安靜是為了策劃如何進行下一步來奪取城主之位。邪狼蒼煌的話不得不聽，因為年邁白狼每一句話都實實在在的正中天雲城城主少爺心中的慾望和想法。的確，有飛銀月的存在，飛納克爾斯就無法掌控整座貿易城，成為神卡羅大帝國裡最有權威的人物之一。不過在暗橘色的狼貓眼裡，蒼煌忘了其中一個威脅：夜影。那個雜種雖然毫無身份而且去向不明，可是如過有一天他忽然決定回來要爭奪城主位子，那麼到時事情可就麻煩了；飛銀月很有可能基於夜影是長子而傳位給他。

　　飛納克爾斯咬牙切齒的緊握雙拳，獨自一個人站在城堡裡的院子裡，任憑冷颼颼的夜風襲擊他的身體，使得他的白色長袍飛揚拍打，短貓毛隨著冷空氣而直豎著。

　　『怎麼這麼晚還沒睡？』

　　突如其來的聲音使得飛納克爾斯暗地嚇了一跳；他轉身看到親生父親，飛銀月，正在不遠之處的走廊裡擬視著。

　　『我在想事情。』

　　年老的狼貓城主慢慢的走向自己的兒子，藍色眼睛精光四射；當他在孩子的面前十步左右的距離時，飛銀月停了下來，微胖身子筆挺，狼貓耳高聳著。

　　飛納克爾斯不習慣被父親這樣看著，於是他咳了一下問：『父親這個時候來可不是只為了噓寒問暖吧？』

　　終於，飛銀月深深的吐了一口氣。『兒子，我們之間的感情從何時變得這般冷漠無情？』

　　飛納克爾斯冷笑了一聲。『嘿，這得要問問你自己吧？從我懂事以後，你何時對我和我母親好了？從一開始，在你的眼中只有夜影和那個女的而我們母子倆就像是多餘的。』

　　『你錯了，克爾斯，我對你們全部都很愛護-』

　　『你少來這一套。』年輕狼貓狠狠的打岔。『你對我們都很愛護？這種謊話你也說的出口？什麼好的事情都是夜 影而什麼壞的事情都是我；大部分時間你都陪著那個女的而忽略了我母親；練功時，你都會在旁指導夜影。那我呢？你別假惺惺的裝作可憐了。』

　　飛銀月沉默了一陣子。他抬頭看著夜空，慢慢的說：『好吧。既然你認為我做的不對，我做的不好，我沒盡一個做父親的責任，那我也沒話可說。』

　　『那麼我們之間沒什麼好談的。』

　　『克爾斯，你知道為什麼我會對你比較嚴厲嗎？』

　　飛納克爾斯轉身背向著飛銀月，沒有回答。

　　『自從你出生以後，我希望你能成為一位有前途，有人緣的狼貓；可是你的個性偏激而且急躁，常常得罪別人。我真的很想看到你成熟的一面，讓人人都尊敬你。』

　　『你想要把我鑄造成另一個你？』飛納克爾斯冷笑著。『那好，如果我同意變成跟你一樣，你會把天雲城城主位子傳給我嗎？』

　　天雲城城主再次的安靜了一陣子；庭院草木與夜風細聲搖晃著。終於，飛銀月說：『你問這個是什麼意思？』

　　『我的意思很簡單：你會把天雲城交給我還是會交給夜影？』

　　『在我心裡你和夜影同樣的重要。我希望你不要一直對夜影的過錯而耿耿於懷，對你哥哥那麼的冷漠無情。我更不想看到你一直要跟夜影比；你們各有長處。』

　　飛納克爾斯轉身過來，怒瞪著自己的父親。『他不是我的哥哥！那個雜種背叛了自己族人來換取我們敵人的信任，這種狼貓人見人厭！』

　　『你……』飛銀月忽然感到無比的憤怒但他懸崖勒馬，深深吸了一口氣。『今天我不是要跟你討論這個；我只是希望你和我之間的糾結可以解開。夜影已經離開了這個城市而我所剩下的就你這個兒子了。』

　　『嘿……為了彌補你心中的空虛而終於強迫自己來愛護我？可惜我已經知道你的人為，要不然我也許會相信你也說不定。就算你口口聲聲說我對你很重要，可是我很了解在你心目中的地位我永遠比不上夜影！』

　　緊張氣氛持續僵持下去；飛銀月搖了搖頭。『你這麼的執迷不悟那我也沒有辦法。為父能說的也只有這些，你好自為之吧。』

　　忽然間，兩人都發現有第三位不速之客出現。

　　在遠處走廊內的火光之下，狼貓士兵第一分隊隊長卡特吞吞吐吐的說：『啊……實在很抱歉，我不是有意要打擾城主和少爺的對話。』

　　『沒事。我要講的全都講了；既然某位少爺那麼的冥頑不靈，今晚我所說的就當作廢話！什麼都沒說！』飛銀月翻拍了一下自己的長袍，滿臉不悅的快步經過卡特而離開。

　　『我……』身穿盔甲的咖啡色狼貓有點尷尬的不知所措，眼睛東張西望的。

　　『你都聽到了？』飛納克爾斯淡淡的說。

　　『我，我不是有意要偷聽的。我是剛好經過而看到你們在談話。』

　　城主少爺在高大的卡特前面站著，雙手放在背後，眼睛冰冷的往上看。『我問你：你對於我父親傳位之事有何看法？』

　　『啊？我怎麼可能有什麼看法？少爺，你們這麼重要的大事普通人是不可能說什麼也不敢說什麼。』
飛納克爾斯舉起了一隻手。『夠了。你實話回答我：你對於天雲城是否忠誠？』

　　『當然。我發誓衷心為我們城市人民效力就算要犧牲自己的性命也在所不辭！』

　　『很好，那你對我的忠誠度是有多少？』

　　卡特遲疑了一下；忽然被問這個敏感問題要是答得不好恐會讓飛納克爾斯惱羞成怒。『少爺，當然是一心不二。您既然是現任城主少爺，士兵們包括我自己都會為您而效力的。』

　　雖然只有一剎那，城主少爺內心怒火明顯的展現在他的臉上，之後被一層讓人捉摸不定的表情給代替。『你的意思是：如果我父親不是現代天雲城城主你絕不會對我衷心？』

　　『不，不是的！』卡特連忙解釋，他心裡正在暗罵飛納克爾斯的反應。『我的意思是：因為我的職位和我的責任是確保天雲城的安危，所以不管誰是城主，我都有義務以無條件的心態來完成我的使命。這並不是針對少爺您或是誰；這是沒有任何偏見的看法。當然，少爺您熱心，認真的來與官員們密切的來往；在這一點我非常的敬佩所以我會盡我所能的來協助您和保護您。』

　　飛納克爾斯看著眼前的隊長好長一段時間。終於，他說：『卡特，我現在有一個任務要交給你。』

　　『是！不管什麼任務我都會盡力去完成的！』

　　『先別急著答應。』城主少爺冷笑著。『我要你找出夜 影的下落然後殺掉他。』

　　卡特忽然感到呼吸困難，眼睛大大的看著面前的惡魔，無法相信他所聽到的。『可，可是他是少爺的……』

　　『哥哥嗎？如果你有聽到我和我父親的對話，那麼你應該知道我恨他入骨，巴不得把他碎屍萬段！再說了，一天有他的存在，那我一天就無法取得天雲城城主之位。我父親不久就要過六十九歲生日了；到了七十歲時他很有可能要引退。如果到時夜影還活著的話那麼我就無法穩紮的取得資格來登位。我這樣說你應該很明白吧？』

　　卡特感到錯愕；雖然他對於夜影很不看好但要他手刃天雲城城主的長子，這可不是開玩笑的。

　　『少爺，就算夜影被除掉了也無法保證您可以順利登位啊。您需要多數官員的支持還有得要得到城主的許可才行。』

　　橘色狼貓瞪著眼前廢話連篇的隊長嚴肅的講：『是你在給我命令還是我在給你命令的？』

　　『我……我不是這個意思-』

　　『詳細細節不用你管。你只要給我好好的去做我所命令的就可以了；你不是對夜影也很不滿嗎？』

　　『是沒錯……』

　　『那你應該要高興我給你這項任務才對！』飛納克爾斯邊笑著邊一手搭著卡特的肩膀。『記得，這件事情絕對不要跟任何人說。如果我能成功當上城主的話，天雲城狼貓兵團的聖雲將軍階層將會屬於你的。』

　　卡特只能默默的點頭，行了個禮以後他漫不經心的離開了庭院。飛納克爾斯用他藍色眼睛靜靜看著他的下屬的背影，嘴角露出了一絲冷血的笑容。

　　在空蕩的走廊裡，卡特巨大的身體看起來已經佔據了很多空間。偶爾會有一兩位巡邏的士兵出現但除了稀疏的狼貓在城堡裡走動，寧靜的深夜讓卡特盔甲擺動的聲音聽起來異常的大聲。他輕輕的嘆了一口氣正準備往自己的房間裡走。忽然間，他感到一隻細小的手拉著他佩劍的劍柄。

　　『安妮，這個時候妳怎麼還在這裡晃著？快回去睡覺！』
黑色瘦小的狼貓兒綠色眼睛大大注視著卡特，臉上展現著擔憂的表情。『卡特，求求你別傷害夜影哥哥！』

　　卡特一臉嚴肅的罵：『妳竟然在旁邊偷聽？妳怎麼可以這麼的做？！搞清楚妳的身份，安妮；如果換作別人而不是我，現在妳可能會接受可怕的處罰！妳不能這樣沒分寸的！』

　　『我不是故意跟踪你然後偷聽的！因為卡特你好久沒探望我了而且我也想念你，所以我就……我就跑來找你。卡特，求求你不要傷害夜影哥哥好嗎？』

　　『他是一個背叛我族的罪人；有個追殺令下來也不無道理而且我身為第一分隊的隊長更不能公私不分。』

　　安妮急著說：『卡特，你真的那麼討厭夜影哥哥嗎？』

　　高大狼貓忽然不知該說什麼好。他想了一會兒然後回答：『我憎恨的是他的所作所為。他不但偷學神隱龍族的無上武功而且還給我們狼貓族蒙羞。我公事公辦不會因為私人 想法而影響我該做的事情！』

　　『可，可是夜影哥哥他是我的-』

　　『夠了！』卡特大吼了一聲，立刻打斷安妮的話。

　　嬌小的安妮被嚇了一跳，連續退了好幾步。『我……』

　　『安妮，妳記清楚了因為我不會再說第二次的：妳的身世絕對不能讓其他人知道，更不能讓飛納克爾斯這個傢伙知道；妳和夜影的關係只會招惹殺身之禍，妳了解嗎？費德卡撫養妳這麼多年而且還幫忙隱藏妳的身世，妳不能讓他的心血白白的浪費！』

　　安妮眼睛含著淚水，慢慢的點頭。

　　卡特站直了身體，眼神冷酷，表情充滿了遺憾和怒火。『不用擔心，安妮。費德卡的死不會就這麼的算了；等時機一到，我會親自向飛納克爾斯報這個仇的。他打死了我的好朋友，我不會因此而忘記的。但是安妮妳一定要知道，我還是有我的職位責任，我還是得要保護這個城裡的市民。況且飛納克爾斯又是城主少爺，表面上的禮儀不能忽略，所以妳一定要小心行事，妳的舉動一定要細心，一定要不露痕跡才行！』

　　『好的，我知道。』

　　卡特一手輕輕的揉了安妮的頭一下，語氣減緩了許多的講：『好了。時間很晚了，快回去睡覺吧。我有事會離開城堡一段時間；安妮一定要記得我所說的，要好好的保護自己。』

　　僕人小狼貓再次點了一下頭然後快步的跑走。卡特深深的吐了一口氣朝著自己的房間走。在不遠之處，城主少爺飛納克爾斯面無表情的看著，身後一層黑色影子則是散發出無比的邪氣和殺氣。

……待續

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

頭香

看來飛納也很有自己的計畫跟風格www

這下蒼煌或許有些棘手了

不過六騎士和蒼煌的動向也挺令人期待的

----------


## 天狼貓

蒼煌可算是個計算多謀的人物啊www
故事開始變得複雜了所以寫的比較慢

----------


## 天狼貓

_-第十一章-_

　　『不，不要……』

　　『救命啊！』

　　哀嚎片野，百姓四處逃逸，民房燃燒，死亡征服大地；一個小村莊正在被數位敵人虐殺著。在深夜裡，血紅火光所產生的黑影子勉強覆蓋住可怕的景色；老少不分，殺意無限，每位惡煞以強大的力量把小村子夷為平地，有如惡虎撲羊，入無人之地。

　　『為……為什麼要殺我們？』一位受傷倒地的狼貓眼睛恐慌看著眼前的惡魔。

　　對方沒回應，龍翼伸展，巨大尾巴拍打著地面，一手高舉空中，灌滿勁力，狂撲而下。可憐狼貓連叫的機會都沒有就被強橫力量給擊個粉碎。臉上沾滿了鮮血，他抬頭看著自己的同伴們正在收尾然後準備前往下一個目標。

　　原本和睦的村莊在一夜之間變成廢墟，屍體橫倒大地，怨氣沖天。



　　蒼煌與賽芬妮和雲路戰鬥事件的兩個禮拜後，在天雲城城堡的中央大廳裡飛銀月和二十多名高層官員正在開會。坐在城主旁邊則是白狼蒼煌；他藍色眼睛銳利的觀察所有在場的獸人，暗中策劃下一步。在飛銀月身旁，城主少爺飛納克爾斯在他華麗座位上安靜聽著眾狼貓商量幾天來的問題。

　　『夢宇克帝國的軍隊正在邊界重整；如果我們情報正確的話，我們預估明年夏天就是他們進攻的時候。』一位官員看著手上的報告，表情凝重的說。

　　『為什麼是明年夏天？』另一位高官詢問。『他們軍力強大而且糧食充足應該可以馬上侵犯神卡羅大帝國國土。』

　　『因為冬天的溫度氣候使得遠古大邊界極度險峻。他們的馬匹和裝備無法在冬天時順利的運過山谷而春天則是冰雪融化之際，難以步行，所以我們預測夏天是最有可能看到夢宇克帝國大舉動兵。』

　　又一個有官階的狼貓站出來說：『除了夢宇克帝國的危險以外，這幾天天雲城外附近有數個村莊被襲擊。兇手的手段霸道殘忍連老弱幼小都不放過，血流成河，全沒天理。已經有不少村子長老傳訊息過來要求我們幫助他們，我認為這件事需要密切的關注。』

　　一陣騷動從群眾裡出現。

　　『除了我們狼貓族人以外連純貓族的村莊都被攻擊了。目前估計死亡人數達到三百六十三，受傷僥倖存活的有七十二人，損毀房屋多達兩百九十四座。』

　　『有調查的對象了嗎？』城主飛銀月按奈不住的問。

　　官員抬頭看著回答：『根據生存的目擊者所說，罪魁禍首是神隱龍族人士。』

　　又一陣騷動出現但這次是摻雜著憤怒和悲傷的言論。

　　飛銀月舉起了一隻手要求肅靜。『你確定嗎？』

　　『是的。我們情報小隊昨天已到其中被摧毀的村莊查看，多具屍體還殘留著《神隱脈衝訣》的勁力。』

　　『《神隱脈衝訣》不是只有神隱龍貴族可以學的嗎？』一個聲音從大廳後面響出。

　　『可見神隱龍族終於露出真面目要把我們狼貓族給消滅然後盜取我們《滅天擊空爪》武學！多年來安定的生活卻隱藏著令人髮指的陰謀。』另一個聲音喊出。

　　飛銀月安靜的聽，他眼睛慢慢掃過底下的狼貓們。這時蒼煌忽然在階梯下面站了起來；全場因為他的氣勢而變得鴉雀無聲，氣氛更加嚴肅。

　　『假如城主不介意的話，老夫建議與純狼族連成一線，合併軍力來與神隱龍族對抗。』
這句話使得所有人閉住呼吸。

　　飛銀月皺著眉頭，表情更加難看。『蒼煌為何這樣說？』

　　『神隱龍族從多年前就與你們狼貓族有不停的衝突。他們想要你們不傳絕學《滅天擊空爪》可是人人皆知；這次多數無辜市民被殺而且證據確鑿，難道身為神卡羅大帝國第一大貿易城就束手旁觀，無動於衷嗎？再說了，純貓族人在這次事件當中也受到波及；可見，神隱龍貴族們這次下定決心要擴大自己的勢力。』

　　『可是有著夢宇克的威脅，他們這麼做也對他們極度不利。』

　　蒼煌大聲笑著，一手撫摸著鬍鬚一手放在背後，顯示出類似軍師的風範。『正是因為有夢宇克帝國的威脅所以神隱龍族才會突然發難：他們想借取這次危機的混亂來把你們和純貓族們打個措手不及。』

　　這時候換飛納克爾斯發問：『但純貓族人跟神隱龍族又有什麼關係？』

　　『少爺，想想看：純貓族的亞特邦市鎮可是古文學士集地；他們所收藏的知識可說是在神卡羅大帝國裡數一數二的。神隱龍族如果趁機奪下亞特邦，那麼在武學和學智方面都會大幅提升。』

　　飛銀月卻不以為然的說：『這件事來的太突然了，我覺得事情不是這麼的簡單。』

　　蒼煌和飛納克爾斯互相打了個眼色。

　　『父親就算想要幫神隱龍族說話也未免太逞強了吧？事實就是如此，證據都指向我們的敵人，難道要等我們和純貓族都被攻下才肯行動嗎？』

　　天雲城城主從椅子上站了起來，經過自己的兒子慢慢的走下階梯，視線盯著大眾官員。『我不希望一時的衝動導致千年道行一朝喪，使得所有子民因為誤會而在戰場中無辜犧牲性命。雖然現在矛頭指向神隱龍族，可是目前也只有這一點點的證據而已，誰能保證不是某位卑鄙鼠輩在背後把大家耍的團團轉？』

　　蒼煌面帶微笑，往前走了幾步在飛銀月前面停了下來。『城主，《神隱脈衝訣》是只有神隱龍貴族可使用的武功；這些被摧毀的村莊都有脈衝勁所留下的龐大傷口。假如是其他人所做的也應該很難吧？老夫認為城主應當立刻派人到格特奇城要求與純狼族的領導者見面，商量如何一起討伐無惡不作的神隱龍族。我相信以純狼的正派文化，他們不會拒絕與你們一起合作的。』

　　『不行！』飛銀月搖頭大聲的說。『多年來的和平不能因為我們的推測而付諸於水！』

　　『父親，你太感情用事了。神隱龍族從一開始就沒有想要與我們和好；這多年來的“友情邦交”都是假象。』飛納克爾斯抱怨著。

　　『今天他們殘殺村莊，明天我們天雲城變成目標，難道這是你所要看到的嗎？』

　　『現在是大家需要團結的時候而不是互相殘殺，互相指責。』城主一臉不悅的回答。『更何況大多數官員也不願看到我們城市因為一個不是很明確的證據而與對方開戰。』

　　大家沉默的你看我我看你，沒有人要附和飛銀月的話。飛納克爾斯心裡暗自竊笑；到目前為止計劃進行的很順利，只要大家可以看出飛銀月無法做出果斷的決定那麼他就可以從旁掌控大局。

　　『大家怎麼都不說話？』飛銀月有點訝異的問。

　　『呃……城主，不是我們不同意您的話，但是數百人已經被殺而且兇手的手段已經很清楚告訴大家是神隱龍貴族所犯的惡行；您現在跟我們說還要在進一步調查，恐怕……』說話的狼貓官員慢慢的安靜下來。

　　『是啊，是啊。城主，現在可不是以逸待勞的時候。趁神隱龍族還沒準備好，我們趕緊與純狼族攻打他們好為我們安逸生活而鬥啊。』

　　『我贊成。這麼多年來，神隱龍族還是高高在上；說什麼他們是貴族，我看他們根本不把我們放在眼裡。我們為什麼要捧他們，為什麼要貶低自己？我說，如果他們真的是兇手，那麼乾脆一不做二不休的把他們趁機剷除的，免得後患無窮。』

　　『你們……』飛銀月瞪著眼下的狼貓，一時無法回應。

　　蒼煌輕輕的說：『飛銀月城主，聽老夫一句。假如今時你還執迷不悟，不肯出兵，那麼到時可就麻煩了。趁現在夢宇克帝國還在準備的時候把神隱龍族收服；之後等卡塔特國王下令出兵防衛神卡羅大帝國時，神隱龍就不會從旁作惡了。』

　　『就算父親不願意出兵，這種情況之下恐怕也沒有選擇吧？』飛納克爾斯的耐心慢慢的被消磨掉。

　　『你這是什麼意思？』飛銀月不高興的看著他的兒子。『兵權在我手上；我的話就是我的決定！沒有我的許可任何人也不准對神隱龍族動用兵力！』

　　雖然眾官員沒說話但每個人眼神清楚的告訴了飛納克爾斯他們的不滿。飛納克爾斯暗地竊笑了一下，往後退了一步來讓他的父親自掘墳墓。對於飛納克爾斯來說，只要大家都不信任飛銀月，他就有機會收取人心而得到無比的支持。當然在旁的蒼煌也不遑多讓，內心打算遠比眼前的蠢狼貓還要來的雄偉。



　　兩個星期已過，夜影，雲路和幻影六騎士們在饅頭湖附近安穩的靜養療傷。受到泰特雅的照顧，紅色神隱龍雲路內外傷勢大有好轉；雖然還是無法運功自行療傷，他已經可以下床走動，拉筋運動來促進血脈循環，強化身體。

　　小狼貓夜影則是日夜與藍色巨狼軒凱和聖犬火林奇切磋訓練，藉由實戰來攝取寶貴的戰鬥經驗，彌補自身弱點。在沒激烈練武時候，夜影則在饅頭湖旁練習收放能量氣場，以飛銀月之前親身示範的身法配合已經熟悉不過的口訣來使自己達到《滅天擊空爪》的新層次。除了這以外，為了能更進一步增強自己的力量，夜影重新練起神隱龍族的《神隱脈衝訣》武功；在賽芬妮的指導下，暗灰色狼貓感到自身能量氣場澎湃無匹，筋路厚實無比，全身是勁。

　　離開了天雲城的第十六天，夜影在宛如鏡子一般的清澈淺藍湖邊暗運功力。他用與生俱來的天賦來慢慢把《滅天擊空爪》和《神隱脈衝訣》融合起來。之前的傷勢神速癒合且內息沉穩；夜影逐漸能夠掌握住能量氣場的強度使得他得以在戰鬥時的耐力大幅提升。以前氣場色彩五花十色，顯示出力量無法集中；現在所散發的光彩則是慢慢接近賽芬妮層次的銀光色，氣牆堅韌，精純無比。

　　夜影雙眼睜開，目光四射，黑色長袍配合能量氣的波動而搖擺。腳底泥土砂石飛揚，身旁雜草彎曲甩動；湖邊水面激起層層波浪，使得曾經一度平靜的饅頭湖被強烈無濤力量給震撼著。水花四濺，方圓三丈範圍軟石噴射，樹木大幅掃蕩，落葉紛紛飄灑大地。夜影把全身能量氣集中在左手掌中，馬步一沉，重心向前而推出一掌。湖中水位立即爆炸，衝出一條寬闊無比的水柱直往天空而去。一聲低沉聲響隨後出現使得大地上下顛簸，鳥兒從樹林裡驚恐而逃之夭夭。

　　『恭喜夜影能在這麼短的時間裡不但功力恢復而且還更上一層樓。』一個聲音從狼貓背後出現。

　　夜影轉身看到白色神隱龍賽芬妮站在不遠之處。

　　『我還差得遠。』夜影微笑著回答。『雖然只是《滅天擊空爪》第一重天的四成力量但總覺得怪怪的。』

　　『怪怪的？』

　　『感覺好像有種阻力在阻擋我隨心所欲的釋放勁力；有點類似水流被堵住的感覺。』

　　賽芬妮慢慢的在湖邊走動，眼睛放遠觀看湖面水平線。『當你在運功到能祭運起《滅天擊空爪》時有什麼異狀嗎？』

　　夜影皺著眉頭說：『雖然功力比以前增強許多但我覺得就算是第一重天境界也應該可以超越極限的發揮。可是這幾天來，我擺脫不了某種限制而且一直感到無法達到像賽芬妮妳這樣的程度。』

　　白龍點了點頭，微微彎下高瘦身子然後解釋：『你能感覺到有些不妥之處，可見你真的達到新的層次。不瞞你說，其實世上武功均分為陰陽性質。所謂陰和陽是指學武者自身力量性質以及武功所引用的運氣法門：陰為柔和暗，陽為剛和光。真正的高手則是再提升到一個特殊層次叫做“靈武”：以仙道正氣或魔之邪氣特別吸取天地力量來增強精神力讓自身能量能夠集中。可惜真正能善用靈武的獸人是少之又少，所以絕大多數的只能發揮應有力量的五成。』

　　『有這麼厲害？』

　　『夜影應該有聽說過仙靈老祖吧？』

　　灰色狼貓點了一下頭。貓鬚稍微抖動，夜影聲音有些興奮的回答：『我是這幾年從外地來的商人那裡得知的；據說是遙遠的北方有個隱秘地方叫做“望月之丘”，是一個獨特的天然地理環境類似世外桃源的山脈。根據故事，幾百年前在望月之丘地區，有幾位武學宗師已達到巔峰境界，能力遠遠超越現在的獸族人士；他們配合著世界五大元素性質而創造出不少震古鑠今的武學秘笈。因為他們不願與世人打交道，所以隱居在山脈裡；人們因此稱他們為“仙靈老祖”來展現尊敬。』

　　賽芬妮露出滿意的微笑。『沒錯，現在的武功，像是狼貓族的《滅天擊空爪》和我族的《神隱脈衝訣》都是由古人流傳到今天而且與四周元素有著密切的關係。很多人都不知道，除了強化自身體能和力量以外，精神界可是一個深奧，無窮無盡的的領域。我們為何調息養傷時要打坐，要集中精神？』

　　『嗯……因為體內氣血需要專心的以能量氣來疏導？』

　　『而疏導時，我們是不是會記起所謂的口訣？』

　　夜影再次點了點頭。『口訣很重要的，因為它可以讓我們正確的以潛在意識來打通阻塞，緊閉的穴脈。』

　　賽芬妮笑著說：『那就是精神領域，也就是靈武的演變。』

　　『那賽芬妮能教我嗎？』

　　『可惜我不能。』賽芬妮嘆了口氣。『我目前也只會皮毛知識而已；如果要真正學會的話需要得到像城主們般的高段武學獸人的傳授還有多年閉關訓練才行。』

　　『這想都不要想了。』夜影做了個鬼臉。爪子輕輕搔著毛茸茸耳朵後面的癢，他說：『飛銀月除了教我身法招式以外絕不可能再傳授我什麼靈武；畢竟飛納克爾斯在天雲城裡有足夠的地位和身份，飛銀月假如要教的話也是只有飛納克爾斯有資格接受。』

　　賽芬妮看著饅頭湖深思著。『也許還有另一個方式……』

　　『是什麼？』

　　『可是我不知道他們還願不願意指導別人。』

　　夜影露出不耐煩的表情。『別賣關子了，賽芬妮。到底是什麼啊？』

　　神隱龍看著她的朋友說道：『北方遠處有個地方叫做冰封之洋，是個寒冷冰洋，長年冰雪覆蓋，冰山沿著海岸線伸展。假如真的想要學習靈武的話，住在那裡的海龍族最了解。據說他們受到深淵蛇族的詛咒而外觀與眾不同；這也是為什麼我有點遲疑的告訴你，因為他們通常很隱秘，少與外界接觸。』

　　『如果我要幫助六騎士調查獸神錐下落和天之門訊息的話，我需要實力。假如連賽芬妮的層次我都達不到的話那什麼都不用說了。況且蒼煌這個傢伙如此厲害，我必須盡快學會靈武才行，好讓我為雲路報仇！』

　　賽芬妮點了點頭。『那好。再過幾天等雲路傷勢好的差不多時，我帶你到北方。雲路之前有跟我說他得要先回德克斯城報備情況所以他暫時不會跟我們同行。火林奇和軒凱會繼續在天雲城附近調查蒼煌的背景。』

　　『泰特雅呢？』

　　『她說要先到純貓族的亞特邦市鎮準備藥物，以及告誡市鎮長未來的危機好先做防範措施。』

　　夜影和賽芬妮繼續討論之後的行程。湖邊雖然安寧可是環繞四周的氣息卻是充滿著不安。



　　飛銀月怒氣滿面，大步在天雲城城堡走廊裡邁向中央大廳。白色長袍在背後飛揚，貓鬚豎直，貓尾伸直，藍色眼睛怒視著前面的大門，他真的火大了。當厚重的雙門緩緩打開時，飛銀月雙手灌滿勁力把木門全數震開。裡頭的官員們全部嚇了一跳，除了飛納克爾斯以外。

　　『你們好大的膽子！』年邁的狼貓怒吼著。『我不是幾天前下令不准對神隱龍族動兵嗎？！為什麼剛才我看到軍令牌被動用並且調動五萬兵力到作戰狀態？！』

　　『這……城主，我，我們也是不得已的啊……』其中一位官員吞吞吐吐的說。

　　『什麼不得已？！沒有我的批准任何人都不准擅自調動天雲城的軍隊！』

　　現場所有狼貓同時轉移他們視線到正坐在城主大椅上的飛納克爾斯。城主少爺微笑著，不把自己父親的怒氣當作一回事。

　　『父親啊，你要搞清楚一件事：軍令牌是唯一可以不需要城主的首肯而動用兵力的；而軍令牌則是你之前交給亞齊哉將軍的。除了這以外，假如大多數官員一致同意動兵來捍衛天雲城那麼就算你不同意也沒辦法。這可是自古以來的城規，相信連你也不敢違背吧？』

　　『你！』飛銀月全身發抖，眼睛狠瞪著逆子。『我問你：是不是你煽動大家來攻打神隱龍族？』

　　飛納克爾斯雙手攤開，在台上以傲慢的眼神看著飛銀月。『我哪有煽動大家？天雲城正被威脅著，難道我們要束手就擒嗎？需要多少位狼貓和純貓族人被殺我們才會有所行動？蒼煌說的沒錯：我們需要與純狼族聯手來擊敗野心勃勃的神隱龍族！』

　　『克爾斯，你這次真的做錯了！』飛銀月吼著。『在還沒有完全證明是神隱龍做的時候，你現在無緣無故的動兵會破壞我們多年來的和平！而且夢宇克帝國的威脅還存在著；你這個舉動已經削弱天雲城的防衛實力了！』

　　『證據已經在眼前，你這個老傢伙怎麼還是這麼的頑固？！』這次換年輕狼貓回吼。不高興的站了起來，飛納克爾斯一手掃過底下狼貓說：『大家都已經講的很清楚多數村莊裡的屍體全部都受到《神隱脈衝訣》勁力的攻擊，除了神隱龍以外還會有誰？你自己因為曾經受到那個女人的死亡而受到打擊，無法頭腦清醒的做出正確的決定也就罷了，可是你別把大家的安全拿來開玩笑！』

　　『你在胡說些什麼啊？！』飛銀月越來越生氣。他雙拳緊握著，巴不得一掌打死眼前的不肖逆子好瓦解天雲城的危機。

　　『我有說錯嗎？不只是我，你旁邊的官員們全部也都認同！』

　　飛銀月眼睛張大的看著身旁的狼貓。大家都不敢直視他但也沒有否認。

　　飛納克爾斯看到自己父親大勢已去，決定一不做二不休。

　　『我告訴你，飛銀月，身為城主你很失敗。第一：你罔顧平等之道而對我和我母親有個不公平的態度；大眾官員都清清楚楚的看在眼裡，請問你要如何整合形象來讓大家同心協力的保衛這座城？第二：你為了保護背叛族人的夜影，與其奪取他的身份，嚴厲懲罰他好讓世人知道天雲城城主是英明決斷，公私分明，你反而放走了他兩次。第三：明明事實擺在眼前，你卻遲遲不願動兵來討伐神隱龍族，可見你對狼貓族人全沒關心，讓大家對你失望到底，全不信任！我看啊，你這個城主現在不當也罷，根本不用等到你的生辰大日來宣布繼承者！』

　　『你給我住口！』飛銀月終於爆發。勁走全身，他突然發難，身法敏捷的跳向飛納克爾斯，發誓務必手刃口無遮掩，全沒分寸，大逆不道的兒子。

　　中央大廳因飛銀月的強烈勁風而弄的亂七八糟，地毯撕裂，桌椅翻飛，官員紛紛躲避。可怕強勁的一掌朝著飛納克爾斯臉部來襲，周圍風壓密度擠壓使得來不及逃跑的狼貓們耳膜震破，內臟受創，鮮血狂噴。

　　『一開始就毫無顧忌旁邊的無辜官員並且祭運起《滅天擊空爪》第六重天，你可真是狠啊，飛銀月。』飛納克爾斯邊說邊以《滅天擊空爪》第五重天力量回擊。

　　兩人五指相扣，勁力互逼，龐大能量氣場以超強衝擊波爆破，震撼天雲城城堡！堅石所切的牆壁如酥餅一般的粉碎，建築殘骸向四周激射，天花板龜裂，大廳走道崩潰，最高樓層地基逐漸崩潰。在地面上的外面，不少狼貓士兵和公務員抬頭看著瓦礫，碎石，碎木和不辛被震出破牆之處的官員們如雨一般的無情砸下！大家邊叫邊閃，宛如地獄一般的景象驚恐的出現。

　　『你已經到極限了，逆子！』飛銀月暴喝，全身被一層銀色能量氣給籠罩著。『既然你完全把我的話當作兒戲還無恥的想奪取城主之位，那今天我就要為百姓的安寧而把你這個惡魔給殺了！』

　　飛銀月立刻把自身力量再提高一層 ；《滅天擊空爪》以第七重天狠狠的吞嚥飛納克爾斯的五重天能量氣場，使得城主少爺內臟翻騰，氣息阻塞，劇烈疼痛壓迫著全身經脈。

　　『假如你還認為我是沒天賦的獃子的話，你就大錯特錯了！』飛納克爾斯忽然出乎意料之外的逼出自己的極限。

　　第六重天功力爆湧而現，強大勁力出乎飛銀月的意外；他立刻變招，旋身以右手臂反打飛納克爾斯的頸部。雖然疼痛不堪但飛納克爾斯不閃不避，強行忍受灼熱痛楚而向自己父親的肚子擊出一爪！雖然訝異，飛銀月卻臨危不慌的把力量集中在肚子間。兩人互相震開，飛銀月退後了三步而飛納克爾斯則是倒退了十步以上；兩者之間的力量差距明顯的展現出來。

　　年老的城主一隻手擺在背後，另一隻輕放在腿邊，深灰色短貓毛和身穿的白袍隨著下午熱風飄蕩著。烈陽光線從飛銀月背後的巨牆破洞中普照著凌亂不堪的室內。

　　『你真的進步了，飛納克爾斯。雖然你無法全部練熟我族武功的奧義，你的進步的確讓我大開眼界。當然，我承認我做錯了，把你和維娜爾丟在一旁去照顧夜影和麗娜，沒有顧全你們的感受。可是今天你所作的種種一切使我無法原諒你。』

　　『想大義滅親的話就來吧。』飛納克爾斯邊冷笑邊以手背擦掉嘴角邊的血。『本來我是打算到你生日時才來爭取城主之位但我等不及了。與其未來一年多還要聽你在廢話，乾脆今天城主之位就由我來當！反正你我之間的關係已經決裂到無法修復的地步了，再怎麼處心積慮的盤算計劃也是於事無補，你不會讓位給我的。』

　　『你又怎麼知道我不會讓你繼承我的職位？我有說過不會給你機會的嗎？』

　　『只要有夜影的存在，你絕不會讓位給我。夜影是長子，我是次子，論輩份我不會有機會的。』

　　飛銀月嘆了一口氣，臉上現出悲傷失望的表情。『所以我才說你這個個性只會招惹麻煩！你到現在還是執迷不悟，一直要跟夜影比！你到底要我怎麼說才會明白？你是你，他是他！我不會因為他是你哥哥而從一開始就打算讓位給他！城主之位是只有有能力的人才可以得到的。』

　　橘色狼貓大笑起來。貓尾巴不滿的拍打地面，飛納克爾斯歪著頭，斜視瞪著眼前可恨的敵人。『有能力或沒有能力也是個人的偏見而已；以你的人格和前科，鬼才會相信你會公正挑選正當的一位。』

　　『克爾斯……』

　　『別再廢話了，飛銀月。從現在開始你和我沒有任何瓜葛了！』
　　
　　飛銀月表情本來充滿著痛苦但他立刻重整心情，以無限怒火強把失去親人的悲哀給壓下去。『可惡……你這個不肖逆子實在是真的太可惡了！你一定要逼我把你給殺了嗎？！』

　　在天雲城城主還沒來得及施展下一波攻勢時，蒼煌‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特忽然間從大廳廢墟旁出現，以超凡速度繞到飛銀月的背後。飛銀月驚訝的正要轉身但他感到一股無匹氣勁鎖住他的身體。蒼煌邪笑著，眼神充滿了魔氣；他用單掌把《太一返虛訣》第八重天強霸無比的力量狠狠轟進飛銀月毫無防範的背後。恐怖力量不但以毀天之勢衝破周圍的戰鬥能量氣場，天雲城城堡塔樓的屋頂竟然被沖天邪勁給炸開，四面磚牆全數震毀化成碎石沙子！

　　頭向後甩動，貓尾巴無力擺動，四肢伸直，脊椎強行向前彎曲，白色長袍全數粉碎，一聲可怕的爆響被撕心肺裂的嘶吼給覆蓋住。鮮血狂噴空中，飛銀月無法克制蒼煌的強烈勁力而往前爆衝，全身骨頭疼痛到不行；邪狼的魔氣侵蝕著經脈使得城主無法擬聚足夠能量氣來阻止他兒子的殺著！

　　飛納克爾斯氣場忽然改變。一層黑影從他的背後緩緩伸展而出，死亡氣息吸收著周圍光明。他的氣勢比之前還要暴增兩倍。

　　『飛銀月啊，至少你在死之前可以看到我的進展；我的《魔天滅界爪》只會凌駕於《滅天擊空爪》而不會成為失敗的武學力量！什麼狼貓族無上絕學，在我飛納克爾斯的眼裡連屁都不如！』

待續……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

哦？劇情的進展速度有點超出我的意料呢XD

沒想到飛納跟蒼煌這麼早就決定動手啦，只是蒼煌在大庭廣眾下出手攻擊城主

難免會造成狼貓心恐慌吧XD

總之，依舊期待下篇的發展。

----------


## 天狼貓

因為覺得進展太慢所以要加快一點；地圖上很多地方還沒寫出來XD

----------


## 天狼貓

_-第十二章-_

　　飛銀月多年來也不會預料到今天的局面：與自己親生兒子生死搏鬥。有著黑色虎斑條紋的灰毛被一片血跡染成紅色；上衣破碎，上半身骨頭有一半崩裂，飛銀月看著飛納克爾斯正以強大魔之氣息來把身邊的能量氣場給吞嚥掉。恐怖邪氣從飛納克爾斯身體裡激發出來，強烈旋氣無情橫掃已被摧毀的塔樓頂層；中央大廳已經面目全非，旁人無法辨識這曾是一個讓狼貓貴族和高層官員開會的雄偉地方。

　　在藍天白雲午後太陽之下，曾經出現在蒼煌身後的黑暗魔物幻影也在城主少爺所站的位置上顯現。陰暗邪氣以球狀形態包覆著飛納克爾斯，蠢蠢欲動。橘色狼貓面色猙獰，往前跳躍，五爪伸長，能量氣密度集中；波紋狀線條從飛納克爾斯伸直的右手出現，以強烈旋轉方式尾隨著身體的動作。飛納克爾斯毫不留情的狂催自身力量，祭運起《魔天滅界爪》第一界：天界之境！

　　受到陽光洗條，暖風吹拂和天雲城城堡周圍草木氣息的存在，飛納克爾斯以蒼煌傳授而演變的邪功來盜取天上精華，逆轉能量氣而達到新的力量層次。此刻他的勁力已達不吐不快之勢，與飛銀月之前《滅天擊空爪》第七重天功力相比有過之而不及！

　　『去死吧，飛銀月！』夾著怨憤的怒吼，飛納克爾斯毫不留手的一掌轟進自己父親的胸膛。

　　讓人毛骨悚然的肋骨斷裂聲在空中爆響；飛銀月狂吐深紅色鮮血，他仰頭暴喝，狂催勁力把在體內亂竄的邪氣狠狠壓下。無匹力量如瀑布般的湧現，飛銀月強逼自己以他剩餘的生命力催運起《滅天擊空爪》絕強功力 – 第九重天！飛納克爾斯被猛烈擴張的能量氣場給震退而蒼煌則是在遠處觀看，雙手在背後，白袍隨風拍打大腿，狼尾巴高聳著，一臉平靜且毫無要插手幫忙的意思。 

　　『你這個可惡的傢伙！我先殺死你這個孽種再來轟碎蒼煌！』老邁的狼貓邊累積能量氣邊吼著，嘴巴不時的噴出更多積在體內的瘀血。

　　受到之前的攻擊，飛銀月的胸口有一個黑色掌印，背部卻是紅腫潰爛，脊椎外形隱隱約約可見。部分灰色貓毛被震掉，身上佈滿傷口，一個地位尊貴的城主狼狽不堪。

　　九重天《滅天擊空爪》能量氣場強大無比，勁風猶如一把銳利的刀可切膚割體；銀色光彩八方四射，廢墟沿著破裂地板翻滾並且從塔樓邊緣掉落在數十層樓下的地面。已經搖搖欲碎的頂樓開始振動，一條條氣勁隨著飛銀月力量的增強而從裂縫裡噴射而出，碎石裂木在空中飛舞，形成具有殺傷力的武器。

　　城堡塔樓裡的狼貓們不早前已經開始疏散；他們在城堡大門入口附近抬頭觀看。有些官員因為落石碎片砸下而受傷，士兵們全副武裝的擬神戒備並且忙著幫因驚嚇過度而無法行走的獸人逃離。當大家正在你一句我一句的討論眼前發生的事情時，一聲悶爆無預警的響出；每個人摀住耳朵，彎下身子，等待死亡的召喚。

　　一條半透明的巨大能量氣場在塔樓三十二頂層直射向天空，迫開白雲向老天爺咆哮，抗議命運的不公。飛銀月喝盡所能把能量氣提升到九成功力，其威力連飛納克爾斯都感到吃不消。飛銀月雙眼爆紅，血絲清晰可見，再把能量氣催升到十成功力。整座塔上下顛簸，地板開始崩潰掉落到下層。 聚勁已足，飛銀月撲向他的兒子，雙爪在能量氣場中閃爍著渾厚銀光。飛納克爾斯不甘示弱的猛把功力催到九成，身後魔獸張嘴露出獠牙獰笑著。

　　雙手十指互扣，兩方氣勁碰撞，被逼迫的勁力從兩旁爆出。一層接一層的能量氣場大浪般的衝出四方；從遠處看，天雲城城堡塔樓頂端激發出環狀震波！爆炸聲響連環在空氣中出現；每一次震耳聲音被轟出，地面上的狼貓們和民房也跟著振動。

　　『給我跪下！』飛銀月吼著，強把全身力量集中在雙手之中。

　　飛納克爾斯才剛學成《魔天滅界爪》不久；與把《滅天擊空爪》練到爐火純青地步的飛銀月來比，飛納克爾斯反而無法一時聚集足夠力量而導致被他父親的強橫勁力給壓下。他單膝跪地，雙手支撐，把功力增強到十成來避免被飛銀月給轟個粉碎！忽然間，腳底下的地板全面裂開；飛銀月和飛納克爾斯同時摔到下層而蒼煌則是輕輕的踏著廢墟降落在樓下角落之一。在落石碎片的雨幕裡，飛納克爾斯趁機以柔勁把飛銀月給甩開好讓自己有喘息的空間。

　　飛銀月感到眼睛視線越來越模糊，斷裂骨頭激痛不堪，全身肌肉和筋脈像是被地獄之火燃燒一般，每個動作都帶來無比的痛苦。深呼吸一口氣以後，他衝向兒子，企圖以玉石俱焚，不要命的戰法來把已步入魔道的狼貓給消滅。狂催能量氣並將自己生命力注入下一招的攻擊，飛銀月力量又再次提升，飆升到十一成！

　　九重天《滅天擊空爪》十一成功力的爪勁以十道粗曠能量氣重疊，射向敵人，迎天叫囂，無人可擋！勁風所到之處砂石飛揚，一塊塊厚重地板遭到暴風壓迫而卷入漩渦之中！能量氣場在靠近飛納克爾斯所在之處時立即暴增三倍，混合著無堅不摧的土之元素還有精純無比的仙天靈氣，第三十一層樓的主要塔樓瞬間發生氣壓悶爆！球形白氣旋轉擴張，震波爆破，磚石四射，木造樑柱空中翻轉，附近土地和樹林則是被超強風暴給震撼著！

　　蒼煌憑著渾厚護身氣場把來襲的勁力給震開；他面帶微笑在被摧毀的牆壁旁冷眼旁觀，享受眼前的瘋狂殺戒。對他來說，這是可遇不可求的機會；能近距離了解《滅天擊空爪》奧義可對他的計劃有巨大的利益！

　　『可惡……嚐到甜頭你就把我當作是無能病貓嗎？！』飛納克爾斯羞怒交加，在烈勁暴風中把功力催運到巔峰十成！

　　《魔天滅界爪》天界之境黑色能量氣勁從飛納克爾斯體內瘋狂的爆發，把飛銀月堅韌的銀白氣勁球牆啃咬，戳破，絞碎。飛銀月的能量氣場所出現的細微裂痕慢慢被飛納克爾斯的魔之氣場給強行撐開，取而代之。飛納克爾斯雙臂向後伸展把飛銀月給狠狠的震退；單足一躍，他順勢踢出猛烈的一腳。灰色年長狼貓因傷勢而無法做出敏捷的反應，導致肚子全數接受重如千斤的腿力而再次吐出滿滿的鮮血。

　　身子向後飛著，飛銀月眼睛緊閉，氣息明顯減弱，生命力已達到盡頭。 城主少爺趁機到他父親的正上方，搶奪有利位置；邪氣鋪天蓋地，殺意無限，飛納克爾斯勁力灌進雙足並且由天而降，誓破城主的微薄護身氣勁！飛銀月寧可死的壯烈也不願被逆子所殺，含冤而終；雙眼張開，臉上佈著一條條的血痕，天雲城城主鼓盡最後力氣把全身能量氣一口氣釋放。有些人會說這位狼貓其實從一開始就保留一手；有些人則是會說飛銀月其實只是在迴光返照而已。無論如何，飛銀月已經視死如歸，毫無懼怕，正氣凜凜，大有滅魔之勢！

　　九重天《滅天擊空爪》以極限十二成功力打出與天界之境《魔天滅界爪》十成功力硬拼。

　　飛銀月靠著殘軀雙爪迎空抵擋飛納克爾斯的雙腳，剩餘貓毛紛紛掉落，血滴噴灑；狼貓尾巴直豎著，雙耳向後，藍色眼睛瞪著不肖兒子的模糊身影。他露出利牙，面孔猙獰，青筋在雙臂上爆現，體內力量一層接一層的激發而出，連續猛轟向飛納克爾斯。

　　『哇！』飛納克爾斯露出無法相信的眼神，全身被無濤氣勁束縛著，忽然感到自身功力有如泥牛入海，完全被他父親的極強能量氣場給吞噬。

　　雙方以超凡速度開始近距離的互搏，手腳互擊，身影互相圍繞，烈風氣勁把周圍建築劈開分裂！飛納克爾斯無法相信一個已經達到生命盡頭的狼貓竟然有如此強大的力量；每當他打出一拳，飛銀月則是以同樣勁道強度回擊！不管飛納克爾斯如何催運功力企圖壓下瘋狂的城主，飛銀月就像是飛納克爾斯的影子一般，如影隨行，雙爪彌天蓋地，數十掌影從四面八方擊下而不給他的兒子有回氣機會！

　　飛納克爾斯已經受夠這個鬧劇而孤注一擲以毫無巧技，簡單的一掌突破飛銀月的護身氣勁。五爪狠狠的戳進滿身是血的狼貓胸膛，邪氣狂催，黑勁隨著傷口再次侵入飛銀月的體內。微胖年邁的灰色狼貓無預警的一手抓住他敵人的右手臂。

　　『抓到你了……我看你還能往哪裡跑！』

　　飛納克爾斯瞪著飛銀月回答：『你已經力不從心了，還能有什麼作為？』

　　『還有什麼作為？嘿……把你這個罪大惡極，不可原宥的孽種一起拖下地獄則是為父能做的！』

　　飛銀月說罷立刻把仙天靈氣沿著飛納克爾斯手臂上的穴脈強灌進去。霎時間，邪惡橘色狼貓感到自身魔之氣息快速減弱，功力也隨之降低使得他自身無法承受城主的霸道勁力！

　　『放手！』飛納克爾斯以左手轟出一掌，直接打在飛銀月的臉上。

　　天雲城城主忍痛不吭聲，更加積極的把剩餘功力導入逆子體內，持續削弱魔力。此刻飛納克爾斯發現力量已經劇降到七成，身後幻魔獸影則是怒吼縮小著。恐慌及怒氣同時激發，他連續擊出數掌，爪勁全面攻打飛銀月頭部和胸膛，每一擊都迫出自己父親的寶貴血液。飛銀月不但不因劇痛而受影響，他反而雙手抓住敵人的右手臂以靈武之式來燃燒最後一點生命力。

　　『我叫你放手啊！』飛納克爾斯瘋狂的叫著，隨著力量降到五成，他越來越害怕。他劇烈的反抗，忽然以他的額頭狂向飛銀月的臉部撞去！

　　一聲可怕的撞擊聲回繞著廢墟，勁風狂飆，地面更加破碎。飛納克爾斯喘息的看著城主不動如山，氣勢磅礴。

　　飛銀月狠瞪著他的兒子，血柱直流，面帶冷笑的說：『我唯一遺憾的就是無法親手消滅蒼煌……不過能以最後力量殺死你這個大逆不道的逆子……我也算是心滿意足了。我自己的無知和自大而導致今天這個局面；我的兒子步入魔道而變成今天的極惡罪人；這全是我自己所造的孽……兒子，希望來世你我可以成為感情良好的父子，遠離世界的黑暗，好好的一……一起生活下去……』

　　『我聽你在放屁！』飛納克爾斯狂催能量氣，不時的往後掙扎，想擺脫飛銀月的擒拿。

　　當飛納克爾斯黑暗能量氣場變得衰弱無比時，飛銀月不知為何的停止所有動作，佈滿血絲的雙眼睜開，身體微微顫栗，臉面毫無血色。下一秒一聲慘叫之後，忽然彷彿全身受到猛烈撞擊一般，他整個人猶如砲彈一樣彈飛到空中，鮮血噴灑長空。飛納克爾斯趁機向後退了十步以防止他父親再次擒住他。

　　飛銀月因身體多次受到重擊加上早前蒼煌《太一返虛訣》的一掌，體內五臟 六腑已經被黑色邪氣侵蝕溶化到嚴重破損地步。這一路戰鬥，飛銀月其實已經風中殘燭，做出寧死不屈，頑強抗敵的反擊而已。當他自身能量氣已經全面消散時，所有之前壓抑的傷害一口氣的反撲，好比巨浪猛衝海岸，威力無人能擋。

　　飛納克爾斯嘴邊淌著血，跪坐在地面上看著天雲城城主在第三十一層塔樓之中被一團極強魔氣包住。黑色能量氣從四面八方湧出，死亡氣息所到之處則是把物質完全震散成灰，殺傷力和破壞力實在是讓人匪夷所思！蒼煌‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特的《太一返虛訣》第八重天潛在勁力委實讓人觸目驚心，霸道無比；受到此力量攻擊的人往往想不到魔氣竟可以在晚一點的時間內才爆發，使得受傷者放下戒心和護身氣勁好來讓八重天力量無預警的爆炸！

　　『蒼……蒼煌……你這個……可惡的-』飛銀月還沒來得及叫罵時，他全身被魔之氣勁給壓縮。

　　讓人感到噁心的骨頭斷裂聲音連續爆響，其中還摻雜著飛銀月痛苦的慘叫；不一會兒，黑色能量氣場終於爆破擴散到三十丈距離，周圍白色陽光被抹消掉，在塔樓下面附近的狼貓們發現視野全變成深夜一般的黑暗，驚叫聲不斷的出現。黑色光芒過了幾秒開始縮小成柱，直達天空把藍天白雲打穿一個巨大無比的洞！惡魔之吼跟著蒼煌還有飛納克爾斯體內的幻魔達成共鳴，把周圍生命之音逼壓下去。

　　等到震波黑光消失了以後，飛納克爾斯看到飛銀月已經不存在了而白狼蒼煌正在大笑，身子漂浮空中，右手抓著一顆飄散著五光十色的圓形五元素晶體。

　　『終於等到了！老夫終於等到了！世界五大元素晶體之一終於被老夫拿到手！』長袍鼓動，狼毛因亢奮心情而豎立，邪狼不停的狂笑。『天之門啊，天之門！你重新啟開之日很快即將到臨！世上所有獸人將會了解他們的渺小，他們的無能啊！』

　　飛納克爾斯虛弱的看著老邁邪狼可怕的表情；忽然間，橘色狼貓感到有股無形壓力侵入他的心房。那種感覺就像是焦慮感；飛納克爾斯終於了解恐懼為何物。



　　『烤好了。』神隱龍賽芬妮遞給夜影一條新鮮的魚。

　　灰色小狼貓用他深綠色的眼睛觀察手中的食物。『眼睛凸凸的，嘴巴大大的， 這條魚看起來好崎型，有點像被打腫的臉。』

　　烤魚的海龍族人暗暗瞪著夜影。雌性白龍用一手輕輕的拍打夜影的頭部。『別亂說。潘樂達海港市鎮可是其中最重要的魚貨供應地區之一；他們所提供的海鮮可是數一數二的哦！』

　　夜影坐在長凳上向後觀看來來去去的漁夫，商人和遊玩的獸人們。除了多數是海龍族人以外，還有不少純狼族和聖犬族獸人出現；偶爾可以看到少數的天恒鳥族人在附近欣賞商品。叫賣有混合著海鷗的鳴叫，海浪聲音則是陪伴著熱鬧氣氛，白浪滔滔，水花四濺。

　　『除了魚的形狀怪異以外，這裡也蠻雜亂耶。』夜影學乖了，他立刻側身閃避賽芬妮的教訓之手。『我的意思是：我根本很少離開天雲城地區來到遠方城市或市鎮，所以這個情景很特別啦！』

　　『才十多天的距離而已，你連潘樂達海港都沒來過？！』

　　『我根本不喜歡吃海鮮啊。』

　　賽芬妮展現訝異的表情。『你不是有純貓的基因嗎？怎麼可能不喜歡魚？』

　　夜影做了個鬼臉回答：『我也有一半狼的基因好不好？而且魚有那麼多的刺，吃起來很費工夫。』

　　『魚也是肉類，狼也喜歡吃肉，你這個理由應該很勉強吧？』

　　『拜託妳別再逼問我了；我吃行不行？妳看，我開始咬下去了！』夜影大口咬下去，嘴裡滿是魚肉，臉頰鼓脹著相似松鼠一樣。

　　賽芬妮忍不住笑了出來而夜 影繼續鼓著臉頰四面觀看；旁邊路人以異樣眼光看著夜影，以為是哪一位瘋子在鬧事而快速經過。

　　夜影和賽芬妮花了接近兩個星期時間騎馬抵達潘樂達海港市鎮；此處是其中三大大型海鮮漁貨進出港口，由海龍族人接管。與純狼族的格特奇海港城相比，潘樂達市鎮百分之七十是漁夫而剩下的則是老弱婦幼，在家園裡整頓環境，準備餐點，還有販賣商品食物。許多純狼族從遠方而來因為潘樂達的魚貨新鮮好吃，肥美厚實，價格合理；兩族雙方都有密切的交易關係。有時候就連比傑卡特城的獅王族人也會出現，以特許交易令牌來大批購買海鮮，日夜不停的運回神卡羅大帝國王族巨城。

　　『我們距離冰封之洋多遠？』夜影邊嚼著碳烤的魚肉邊問。

　　『差不多兩天時間。我們需要購買一些冬天的外衣；北方冰封之地就算是夏天也是異常的冷。』賽芬妮解釋。

　　在烤爐對面的海龍族廚師耐不住的說：『我勸你們最好不要去。』

　　賽芬妮放下魚骨歪著頭詢問：『為何這麼說？』

　　陌生之龍穿著無袖黑色上衣，展露又藍又綠的龍鱗，六個尖長耳朵帶著金色耳環，身子瘦長，高度類似賽芬妮。與其有著一對巨大龍翼，粗壯的魚鰭在他的結實雙臂還有背後突出，細長的龍尾在地面上懶散垂著。

　　他邊扇著木炭邊說：『冰封之洋是個受到詛咒的海域，就連我們海龍族都不敢隨意闖進去。很久以前，我們祖先與深淵蛇族有著長期衝突；我們海龍祖先憑著天生極佳水性而力壓深淵蛇族人但卻沒想到他們擁有特殊力量來下咒。雖然我們海龍族大部分的人都及時逃離北方海域但還是有不少犧牲者無法及時逃脫而被詛咒。從此以後，北方海域被極度冰封，我們海龍族則是被硬生生的瓜分成兩個不同族群：純正海龍族和深淵海龍蛇……』

　　神隱龍說：『我是有聽說過這個故事，不過我都一直認為這只是傳說而已。多年前我與你們海龍族長老交談，她從來都沒提起過這個歷史。』

　　『誰會想要外人知道本族的醜聞啊？如果妳真的認為我所講的是騙小孩的故事那就隨妳吧；可是妳可別回頭指問為何我沒警告過你們兩位外來的人。』

　　夜影吞下最後一口魚肉以後問：『詛咒這個東西太神話了吧？』

　　海龍族人抬頭笑著。『狼貓真的這麼認為？那麼你們武學之人為何想要得到靈武的奧義？精神界的力量在外人看來根本是天方夜譚但還是有不少高人想學習。』

　　賽芬妮和夜影同時互相看了一眼。

　　賽芬妮伸直背部，靠近爐邊小聲的說：『難道你知道靈武是為何物？你也會上乘武功？』

　　『不，不。我們海龍族其實除了能調息體內靈氣之外，其他什麼能量氣啦，什麼武功招式啦，都完全不行。我們代代相傳下來的靈氣知識只有本族知道的，但偶爾會有一些力量強大的獸人出現想拜師學習；這包含著現任德克斯城城主冥天狂還有現任天雲城城主飛銀月。』

　　『那請問你可以教我嗎？』夜影忽然語調充滿尊敬直看著眼前的攤販。

　　海龍族人開始大笑。『我如何教你啊？你沒看到我只是負責烤魚嗎？我就自話直說吧：兩年前，最後能充分了解靈武的長輩已經歸天了。剩下的知識也是只有皮毛而已；就算你想學也沒用因為仙天靈武之氣需要百分百的參悟才可運用。我自己本身也很想學習啊，畢竟天天烤著這些像是來自地獄的魚真的很累人。』

　　『不會吧……』夜影很失望的坐回長凳上。

　　賽芬妮不死心的繼續問道：『難道真的沒有其他海龍族人可以幫幫我們嗎？』

　　佈滿汗水的廚師安靜看著兩位面露絕望之色的外地人。最後他嘆氣的說：『也是有啦，可是也是我之前跟你們所說的：冰封之洋可是受到詛咒力量的影響。你們去只會危害自己而已。』

　　『我們本來就打算要去那裡因為多年前我是有遇到一位懂得靈武的人物。但我還是想跟你確認一下：那邊會有人知道靈武嗎？』

　　『深淵海龍蛇族是唯一了解的，但我不能保證你們這次可以找到他們。這幾年來我幾乎沒看過他們的身影；他們是生是死無人曉得。』

　　夜影高興的跳了起來，開始往港口船隻方向跑。『太好了！大叔真的很謝謝你的資訊！賽芬妮我們快走吧！』

　　『喂！我還沒有那麼的老，別叫我大叔！』高瘦的海龍不高興的罵著。

　　白龍不知所措的連忙丟下幾個銀幣，向攤販道謝了 以後尾隨著已經在遠處的狼貓。海龍族人邊搖頭邊嘆氣，他知道這兩位獸人只有兇多吉少的未來。冰封之洋可是邪惡所在之處，可進不可出。

_待續……_

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

飛銀月被壓縮成元素體啦(驚恐

沒想到蒼煌的力量這麼恐怖(被打

戰鬥挺精彩的，期待下一篇囉

----------


## 天狼貓

下一章會解釋為何變成元素晶體ｗｗｗ
而且蒼煌真正的背景和天之門之謎也會開始慢慢解開。XD

----------


## 天狼貓

_-第十三章-_

　　高壯的淺咖啡色狼貓卡特正騎著馬沿著小路來到饅頭湖附近。隨著傍晚的涼風，樹葉紛紛飄落，壯觀美麗，清淨安寧；湖面緩緩起伏，白浪細聲橫掃岸邊。溫暖夏天氣候逐漸轉換成秋季涼意，明亮藍空已開始變成暗橘色雲霄；朦朧天邊有如山林水畫般的漂亮，讓人不禁的想高聲詠唱詩意，飲酒歡樂，暫時享受生活的美好。

　　卡特全身厚重鋼製盔甲與周圍天然界形成一種不對稱的情景；鳥語花香的世外桃源被狼貓的裝備聲音給打擾。卡特在坐騎上觀望四周，藍色眼睛銳利無比，五感提高警覺以防止敵方偷襲。他已經獨自離開天雲城追踪夜影的下落兩個禮拜了；根據遇到的路人所提供的消息，有一群外地獸人在天雲城數十公里外出現。卡特一得知有關於夜影的下落時，他立刻快馬加鞭，趕到饅頭湖附近。多日旅途以來，他全身佈滿沙塵，盔甲披風已經喪失原有的光彩；雖然疲倦但卡特還是堅持下去。

　　過了半個多小時以後，卡特來到之前夜影他們所曾經待過的木屋。狼貓隊長跳下馬，長劍出鞘，能量氣隨之提升。木屋裡面完全沒任何人影，空虛黑暗；卡特鬆了口氣，收起佩劍，仔細的視察屋裡每個角落。除了偶爾烏鴉叫聲以外，附近完全平靜。

　　再次來到屋外，卡特看著遠處下山的太陽；鳥類在變暗的空中飛翔，附近草木微微晃動，馬兒則是乖巧的在旁邊吃著草根。忽然間，卡特發現有一個影子在他背後出現。冷汗直出，他馬上跳開，擬神戒備，右手握著劍柄。不速之客能在他身後出現，可見對方功力深厚，氣息內斂，收放自如。

　　一位黑色之龍身穿無袖黑袍，腰間束著紅色布條；上衣和褲子純白，眼睛橘紅明亮，粗壯白色龍角配合著大大的耳朵，他雙翼緊貼著比卡特還更巨大的身子。曠闊肩膀和胸膛直挺，長條龍尾在地面上掃蕩著；黑龍氣息不凡，一波接一波的能量氣把卡特全面壓迫。

　　『你是誰？』卡特問道並且運勁把能量氣場增強來抵抗對方的氣勢。

　　黑龍左看右看了幾分鐘以後他低頭注視著狼貓。過了許久，他說：『蒼煌‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特在哪裡？』

　　『連名字都不報出來，你未免也太沒禮貌了吧？』

　　『你自己也是一樣。』

　　卡特表情變的冷淡。『是你先無預警的出現，我為何要先說出我的名字？』

　　黑龍表面無情繼續看著眼前的獸人。『玄天極。』

　　『我叫卡特。你在這裡做什麼？』

　　『我在找蒼煌‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特。』

　　『你是神隱龍族人？』

　　『不是。』

　　卡特嘴角一翹，轉身正要離開。『蒼煌的下落跟我沒有關係。』

　　『走不得。』黑龍說罷忽然力量往前擴張把卡特去路給封鎖！

　　勁風狂掃大地，狼貓早有準備而向空中一跳來閃躲玄天極的攻勢。卡特順勢拔出長劍，銀光閃爍，一條異長影子隨著火紅夕陽覆蓋著黑龍身影。卡特暴喝一聲，重劍朝著對方頭部劈空而下，劍鋒勁力強橫！玄天極不慌不忙舉起右手，灌勁阻擋；兩股力量相撞而產生猛烈衝擊波。卡特被震退半空，五臟六腑翻騰不定，右手戰抖不已，長劍差點掉落地面。

　　附近動物受到突如其來的打鬥聲音而驚慌的逃跑；狼貓隊長的坐騎因受到驚嚇而掙脫韁繩，跑進濃密的樹林裡避難。步道卵石被震波給推開直徑三丈，雜草連根拔起，樹葉環繞著兩位獸人，從空中飄散而下。卡特催運起更強力量，在雙腳落地時他單手推出一劍使得空中飄散的無數根斷草以破天荒之勢朝玄天極而去！每根細軟青草都灌滿卡特的能量氣而變成具有殺傷力的武器。

　　神秘黑龍原地站著，毫無躲避意思；雙翅伸展，他從容運勁隔空控制四周氣流來形成一座厚實無比的透明氣牆。數十片雜草全數射中能量氣牆，不攻而破，嫩葉碎片迎風而散。卡特咬著牙齒向前攻擊；兩手緊握劍柄，他把功力提升到七成，從側面旋斬。玄天極左手畫圓，深厚內勁擬空而聚，形成一片結實的力量盾牌。再一次的爆響震撼大地，卡特感到對方功力深厚無比，有如大海般的海濤洶湧而現。第二次被震退了以後，卡特受了內傷而嘴邊滴血，半躺在地上回氣。

　　『你的力量應該更強才對。』玄天極淡淡的說。『使出你真正的武學吧。』

　　狼貓隊長笑了一下，長劍插地，從地上爬了起來。『玄天極果然厲害；不但攻守回氣之快，力量更是絕強霸道。不知為何你要處處為難我？只是因為你想知道蒼煌的所在位置？』

　　黑龍沒有回應。卡特對於對方像個木頭人一樣的反應感到極度厭惡；按耐不住，他捨棄佩劍，雙掌化拳，一個朝天另一個朝地，《大地氣浪拳》強烈力量呼之欲出。全身被一層土黃色氣勁給籠罩著，卡特把功力瞬間提升到第三層境界！

　　『小心了！』狼貓說罷，向前撲向黑龍。

　　拳影縱橫，勁風逼迫，卡特全力採取主攻來讓黑龍知難而退。可惜玄天極能力超乎常人所為而把卡特瞬間打出的三十拳全面打歪，卸掉勁力，身形不動如山。落空拳勁在土地上爆發，泥土噴灑高空，落葉樹枝激盪而飛；卡特霎時不知所措，動作緩和了一下。玄天極雙眼一睜，立刻採取行動，簡單一掌的轟出！狼貓隊長聚勁不足，以左手臂勉強擋住強烈的一擊而被可怕餘勁侵入體內，吐血鏟地狂退！他喘氣調息身體，希望能在敵人下一波攻擊之前恢復戰力。

　　玄天極出乎意料之外的安靜站在原地給卡特足夠時間壓下傷勢。

　　『你是在看低我嗎？』卡特怒氣滿面，重新提起功力。

　　『不是；是你我之間的差距太大，假如我現在立刻攻擊那就是我勝之不武。』

　　卡特內心不是滋味，怒吼衝向黑龍，雙拳灌勁，猛轟對方護身氣牆！玄天極以壓倒性的力量只守不攻，對於強勁三重天《大地氣浪拳》的重擊他完全不放在眼裡。卡特火冒三丈，看到對方以傲視態度來戰鬥，他更加積極的出拳，終於把功力催到體能的極限！

　　《大地氣浪拳》第四層爆發出來，能量氣場膨脹一倍，地面禁不起層層壓力而向下凹陷！卡特自從與夜影在天雲城城堡戰鬥以後，他了解夜影進步神速，自己也必須不停的提升實力！卡特全身能量氣釋放，地面靈氣隨之吸入體內使得力量源源不絕，澎湃無比。

　　卡特一拳砸地，力量盡吐，一道強猛的攻擊沿地而爆；十七次震波猛烈破土而出，向玄天極所在之處襲擊。黑龍終於戰鬥以來第一次移動，向後跳躍，他忽然間以右掌朝空而擋。下一秒，卡特身影出現在玄天極右手之處，訝異眼神盡情流露，無法理解為何敵人知道早前只是虛招而主要的攻擊是瞄準在黑龍的右側上半身。卡特強把勁力撤回；雖然身穿極重盔甲，在能量氣佈滿全身經脈之下他的動作依舊靈活。半空旋身，順勢踢出一腳，狼貓隊長勁力集中在左腳尖上，企圖以一個中心點突破黑龍厚實氣勁！可是玄天極卻以氣探敵方式來應付；左手灌勁，反手拍打狼貓的大腿使得卡特攻勢落空。

　　接下來黑龍決定結束這個毫無挑戰性的打鬥。

　　《龍帝渾天訣》是一種以天地元素力量在體內形成漩渦能量氣場；由攻，守，柔，巧，特五種性質來達到史前未有的絕對平衡。武學獸人大多數只能成功應用其中五大元素性質之一來加強功力；配合著精神上的靈武之式，其學武者亦可達到高手階層。但玄天極卻是一位特殊的武學強者，不但把五種元素力量融合為一，他靈武造詣更是驚人，功力深厚無比，集中力敏銳至極。

　　《龍帝渾天訣》是玄天極所自創而共有五訣，一訣比一訣還要強橫霸道。現今時刻，黑龍光以第一訣的《霸龍狂嘯震天地》就足以力壓狼貓卡特。不動則靜，一動則鳴；卡特感到對方的恐怖能量氣場向他全身釋放逼迫氣壓，使得他幾乎無法呼吸，身形大受影響而變得緩慢無比。一掌以破天荒之勢朝他面目而來，熱量，勁力和速度強的離譜。狼貓隊長狂催力量，勉強移動身體來避過毀天的一擊。

　　《霸龍狂嘯震天地》招式重重轟進地面，炎熱勁風狂嘯，砂石泥土盡吐，一個二十丈的深坑在木屋旁邊隨著爆炸聲而現，火焰烈光向外擴散！可憐的木屋禁不起烈勁襲擊而立刻爆碎，木片殘骸四處噴灑掉落；樹林劇烈顫動，陸地搖晃。卡特大叫，受到震波衝擊而向後翻飛直到數十公尺以後才狼狽的摔穿樹林，跌落地面，盔甲凹陷，佩劍不翼而飛。

　　在沙塵瀰漫的景色裡，玄天極氣息內斂，慢慢的走向手下敗將。展現出了震古樂金的一招，玄天極竟然完全沒有消耗功力的跡象，修為已經達到宗師級層次的超級高手！

　　『要殺便殺！我技不如人今天死在這裡也罷了！』卡特吐出一口鮮血以後，在地上喘息怒視敵人。

　　玄天極站在倒地對手面前，巨大身子完全擋住夕陽最後一線光明。『你……完全不懂靈武？』

　　『什麼靈武？我已敗了，你還在廢話什麼？』

　　黑龍安靜看著狼貓長久的一分鐘，之後面帶一絲笑容，伸展龍翅，以無上力量重重一拍，身形升天，暴風狂吹。卡特極少看到龍族獸人如此在空中飛翔，畢竟大多數還是以馬匹代步好節省體力；每次卡特有機會看到都會覺得激動無比。

　　深夜裡，卡特在饅頭湖旁一顆千年杉底下生火休息，調養傷勢。幸虧之前玄天極處處留手並且施展《龍帝渾天訣》的《霸龍狂嘯震天地》時也只用了三成功力，要不然現在卡特不但內傷更深，他也會無法自行運功來平息內息，穩固元氣。在火光裡，卡特脫下毀壞的盔甲和被汗水給弄髒的上衣，光著上半身展現他結實的肌肉，靜靜的看著在夜光下閃爍的湖面。清澈水聲不時的響出與秋季冷風共同歌唱；巨大毛茸茸的雙耳左右擺動，尾巴尾端輕拍草地，他身上淺咖啡色短狼貓毛隨風微微擺動著。

　　玄天極的問題持續在卡特腦子裡迴繞著；對於卡特來說，他完全不懂為何黑龍會問他是否知道靈武，他更不了解為何玄天極手下留情，毫無要殺害他的意思。

　　『為什麼事情要變得那麼複雜？』狼貓低聲抱怨，向後撲躺，觀看星空。



　　飛納克爾斯在天雲城城堡塔樓裡的第三十層大廳深思著；他身穿雪白長袍，裡面則是黑色上衣和褲子，形成一個明顯的對比。雖然氣度不凡，但一股煞氣隱隱約約的從狼貓周圍散發出來。底下文武百官全體現身，無人敢不參與今天的會議。狼貓士兵們全副武裝在大廳兩旁守護大眾，氣氛凝重，完全與飛銀月在世時不同。偶爾有狼貓向上看著裂開的天花板，面帶不安，戰戰兢兢的站在新任天雲城城主前面。第三十一和三十二層樓已經全面摧毀，導致許多官員和貴族們都得要居住在下層。

　　『怎麼？我當上了城主大家就都不說話了，是嗎？』飛納克爾斯冷冷瞪著。『難道大家心裡都在怨我，只是不敢說出來而已？』

　　一位文書部五星低位官階站出來；他穿著官員藍袍，咖啡色襯衫和深藍色長褲，一雙黑色鞋子在光滑亮麗的墨綠色大理石地磚穩穩站著。『城主，請別誤會。現在是敏感時刻，一下子從飛銀月到您，大家可能都需要時間適-』

　　『適應？難道還需要你們的接受才可正式讓我成為城主？』飛納克爾斯表情變得黑暗恐怖。『飛銀月就位時你們都蠻爽快的嘛；那好，要不我也和他一樣讓你們輕鬆輕鬆？』

　　飛納克爾斯說罷立刻輕彈兩根右手指；兩道黑色氣勁無聲無息的射出，轟中可憐的狼貓官員。一聲慘叫之後，此狼貓身體鼓脹最後受不了強烈力量在筋脈裡亂竄導致爆體而亡！大家驚慌的以手臂上的長袖遮住臉面，防止鮮血殘骸給弄污了毛髮。

　　『夠輕鬆了吧？不用繼續生活在恐懼裡了；還有沒有人要跟我說理由？』新任城主低聲的問，眼睛慢慢掃過底下的官員們。『從今天開始，我要改革天雲城：腐敗風紀，貪婪無恥的問題我會一併解決，絕不手軟！我會證明給你們所有的人，天雲城會因為我的領導而變成更加強大！到時候就連夢宇克帝國都不敢來犯我們。』

　　『可是城主，你無緣無故就殺了麥爾斯，這種激烈手段反而會引起眾官員的不安。』一個聲音從人群中出現。

　　大家立刻分成兩半讓說話的獸人現身，好避免冤枉的殺身之禍。傑克.迪爾墾，文書部二星高層官員，瘦長身子直直站著原地。藍色狼貓毛混合著純白色彩，傑克的黑色眼睛毫無懼畏看著殘暴無比的城主。身著一樣的藍色官袍，他長長的尾巴蓬鬆的在大廳裡的氣流晃動著。

　　『你說什麼？』飛納克爾斯臉色顯得難看。『麥爾斯他多年來獨吞天雲城百分之三的收入本就該死。在場許多官員也都是接受過賄賂以及被財色給迷惑，不務正業！』

　　『難道城主你要殺光全部的人？那麼誰還能為你辦事？』傑克慢慢敘述他的道理。『當然，我不是說城主你不為子民著想；可是請
你先想想看今天天雲城能有如此繁榮情景也是因為眾官員的努力。還懇請城主再下殺手時三思啊。』

　　『你真的活的不耐煩了！』飛納克爾斯怒容滿面，左手重重拍擊椅子扶手。『今天我若不殺你那就是我放縱你們所有人的不敬語氣！』

　　當火爆狼貓正要處決傑克時，另一位高官站了出來。『城主請息怒！傑克也只是為了你好啊！』

　　『此話何講？』

　　身材矮胖，貓鬚略長，淺綠配合著純白毛髮的狼貓回答：『城主，前任城主的辭世對許多官員和百姓來說有極大的打擊。目前大家心裡不安……不是因為城主的關係而是因為大家還暫時無法接受飛銀月之死。現在城主得要做的就是緩和城裡的憂慮，畢竟雖然城主能力之強，單獨一人還是無法順利管理大大小小的業務啊。傑克他個性本來就很直接，有時口不擇言但請相信我，城主，他對於你和天雲城是百分百的忠心。他的肺腑之言全是為了大家和城主你好啊。』

　　『菲克爾，你-』傑克正要反駁時被對方的怒瞪而打斷。

　　飛納克爾斯冷冷的笑著。『好啊，菲克爾.詹尼斯，身為文書部隊一星最高官員果然口才不凡，道理中還不忘暗加馬屁。』

　　這時有另一個極瘦的狼貓從旁邊站了一步出來。眼睛充滿心懷鬼胎的神色，暗紅色貓毛的獸人拉直了他的藍色官袍，挺胸高傲的抬著頭。 

　　『城主，在這個非常時期你可要小心啊。飛銀月在世時就已經有不懷好意的鼠輩想暗中控制城裡政壇大局；之前我們有接到消息告知文書部可能有地下交易。我覺得與其你聽他們所說的，最後的判決和做法還是應當由城主說了算，以便防止小人從旁挑釁影響。』

　　傑克與菲克爾兩人立刻轉身，面色難堪。

　　『你這是什麼意思，里克拉.傑斯.費利普？』菲克爾不滿的問。『現在不是挑撥離間的時候，更何況此指控根本是滑稽之談，可笑之極！』

　　『你從以前就看我們文書部不順眼，只因為與其符合你的要求增加軍務部的預算，我們說服飛銀月城主把資金調到文化發展企劃！』傑克隨之叫著。

　　里克拉聳了聳肩，他綠色眼睛完全不看左邊兩個小丑而朝飛納克爾斯方向雙手恭敬互合。『城主，身為軍務部一星高層，我不得不趁這個機會建議城主把全部剩餘資金轉進軍力研發局裡。就像蒼煌‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特之前所講，夢宇克帝國虎視眈眈，正整頓大軍來犯神卡羅大帝國；一旦戰爭爆發，我們天雲城一定會遭殃。飽讀書經可不會確保人民的安全，強化天雲城軍力和與純狼族合作才是上策。』

　　『現在我們最需要的是策劃和穩固天雲城人民的情緒以及政府人事經濟規劃才對！前任城主所留下的計劃不能就這麼的放棄！』菲克爾怒吼 。『把錢全砸在兵力和武器根本無法確保城裡長期安穩的經濟發展！』

　　『難道菲克爾要全軍覆沒，死傷慘重，才願同意我和城主的看法？』里克拉繼續保持面向前方，忽視對方。『別忘了，我們還有神隱龍族的威脅；誰能保證他們不是與夢宇克帝國一夥的？這幾天更多村莊被攻擊，手段殘忍不已，難道菲克爾對於這種喪盡天良的行徑不為所動？』

　　『你-』

　　『夠了！』飛納克爾斯暴喝一聲。

　　全場的人跳了一下。

　　『你們把這裡當成什麼了？一群幼貓在托兒所嬉鬧嗎？』新任城主在椅子上彎著身子，眼睛狠狠瞪著。『里克拉說的沒錯；之前我父親無法決定與純狼族一併出兵討伐神隱龍族因為他無能，他無膽。亞齊哉將軍幾天前已經前往純狼族的格特奇城與他們高官會面，商討如何合作來阻止神隱龍族的惡行！基於現在的特殊情況，我在此下令：撥款一百萬銀幣到軍務部裡的軍力研發局，全面整頓城裡十萬兵力和批發新的裝備！』

　　底下細語不斷，大家互相觀看，氣氛緊張。

　　『城主，請你三思啊-』

　　『傑克，難道你真的要我現在就地處決你嗎？』飛納克爾斯慢慢的問。

　　一股涼意從他背後脊椎爬上，傑克吞下嘴邊要說的話，低頭緩緩向後退步；里克拉則是暗爽在旁冷笑著。飛納克爾斯伸直他的背，靠在椅背上，雙手放在身旁的扶手，眼睛觀望遠方。他的表情充滿得意，彷彿他真的已經成為有能力能夠保護天雲城的城主。菲克爾只能在旁邊暗暗嘆氣，對於未來感到失望和無力。



　　早晨毛毛細雨之中，夏季氣溫早已不在。紅黃葉子隨風四處飄，地上水潭充滿爛泥；在天雲城裡的山脈，高聳的樹林把微弱陽光再次削弱，使得黑冷影子瘋狂的在四周擴散。白狼蒼煌在一條山裡溪流旁站著，雙手擺在背後，藍色眼睛柔柔欣賞大自然的美麗。他的白袍包覆著身體，所露出的白色狼毛輕輕擺動。尾巴無意搖晃，嘴裡含著煙斗，年邁之狼看起來像是與世隔離的高人，不像是邪惡瘋狂的魔獸。

　　『主人。』一個聲音從後面出現。

　　蒼煌像是早已發覺此獸人的存在而毫無反應。

　　『主人，如您指示，我們已經攻擊了三十個中小村莊。』

　　『可否有人看到你們？』白狼繼續觀賞遠處山壁和樹叢，小聲的問。

　　『沒有。但我們有留下證據好讓純狼，純貓和狼貓族人發現。根據在格特奇城，德克斯城，尼特森城和亞特邦市鎮裡的眼線所報，神隱龍族現在已開始變成大眾敵人，多數獸族人士都認為是神隱龍所做的。』

　　『嘿……能讓不同獸族互相殘殺，這也是很有趣的事情。他們遠遠想不到自己族人會背叛他們。這麼一來我們不但能削弱貴族的力量而且還可以完成我們的使命。』

　　『多虧主人計謀神妙-』

　　『夠了。老夫從來不喜歡聽這些奉承的話。夢宇克那方面進行的如何？』

　　神秘神隱龍回答：『就照主人所吩咐的，我們在黑暗之國裡發放更多天之門資訊地圖，相信不久他們也會起內訌，內戰不斷。』

　　蒼煌開始在溪流邊走動，他的手下在後面跟隨著。『獸性就是如此：貪婪不知足，滿腦子想的都是權力和金錢。說什麼保護生命，愛惜未來，根本都是在放屁。才發放幾張資訊地圖就可以讓貴族們互相殘殺，互相猜疑，真是可悲啊。』

　　『有一點小的還是不太懂。』

　　『說。』

　　『為何主人忽然想改造世界？』

　　白狼停下來，轉身瞪著藍色神隱龍。對方畏懼的向後退了一步，當他正要請求寬恕時，蒼煌笑了一下，情緒讓人捉摸不定。『為什麼？理由很簡單：觀察了世界這麼多年來，老夫得到的結論就是世界很不和平。每個人都為自己利益而互相利用，互相殺戒；不但如此，大自然的破壞更是可惡至極，大量獵殺動物，砍伐樹林，焚燒草木，開墾土地，擅自改變地形而破壞平衡的法則。老夫並非神獸，露斯達.阿卡門傑特，但畢竟也是神之護衛之一；看到自己喜愛的世界被這麼的如此摧殘，試問：老夫能不採取行動嗎？』

　　神隱龍點了一下頭問道：『可是主人之後會被世人所唾棄和厭恨，這不會不公平嗎？畢竟還是會有剩餘的獸人存在……』

　　『為了未來而做出犧牲難道不值得嗎？你們不也如此？否則為何跟隨老夫一起改變世界？』

　　『是沒錯但忽然大量屠殺無辜獸人，我有時候還是會覺得不安。身為神隱龍貴族，我偶爾還是會晚上睡不著覺；無辜犧牲者的驚恐表情還是深深的刻印在我腦海裡。』

　　蒼煌大笑了一下。他搖頭說：『所以你們還是有待訓練；你們認為他們不應該被殺，不過老夫卻認為他們一定要殺。所謂無辜也是自認的結論，根本毫無根據的信念；比如說：殺人者被殺，這算是無辜還是不無辜？』

　　『我……我覺得不無辜。也許……應該吧。』

　　『表面看起來殺人犯被殺是天經地義的事，可是假如老夫說此犯人因為家人被危害而迫於殺害對方，你還是會認為不無辜嗎？』

　　『這……這要看情況吧。』

　　『所有一切永遠都是要看情況。』蒼煌回身，一手拿著煙斗，抬頭看著天空樹葉。『就是因為天底下沒有一定的答案，所以世界都是以客觀自主的推測來發展，這也是邪惡和破壞的起源。老夫寧可背負惡魔罪名也不願看到大自然被如此的摧毀；地面上的獸人全是罪惡的來源而老夫有義務來剷除孽障。』

　　『敢問主人當神卡羅大帝國主要元素晶體收集好了以後，下一步要怎麼走？』

　　蒼煌眼睛閃爍，煙斗含在嘴裡說：『當然就是到夢宇克帝國奪取獸神錐，強行打破天之門讓神獸露斯達.阿卡門傑特現身。不過距離神獸甦醒日子尚有一段時間；元素晶體不便得到只因它需要極強能量氣場和相關屬性武學方可出現。它算是高手層次武學獸人的靈魂；當肉體毀滅時，體內丹元擬聚成形，變成自然界的晶體。老夫得要親自拜訪所有高手所在位置好來取得元素晶體。在老夫突破重重關卡時，就靠你們完成其他細節了。』

　　神隱龍忽然單膝跪地。『小的願追隨主人，不惜一切讓世界變得更好！』

待續……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

哦哦哦哦~看來不只六騎士，其餘也有人在找蒼煌呢

不過蒼煌的目的終於真相大白啦

竟然要放出所謂的神獸

此外，神之護衛之一，看來蒼煌這等高手不只他一位呢

期待日後章節

----------

